# Whole Home DVR Service Information and FAQ



## Grentz

*Introduction*
Whole Home DVR Service is the official name for DirecTV's new Multi-room Viewing service that has now gone national and is available to all current subscribers. This service allows customers to playback their HD-DVR recordings on any other compatible and connected receiver in the house. Receivers should be connected via DECA to be officially supported by DirecTV.

*Setup/Activation*
When you call to add the DirecTV Whole Home DVR service to your account, DirecTV will setup an installer visit to install the DECA modules on receivers and make sure your system is up to date for Whole Home DVR usage. Some customers may need older receivers replaced or dish components upgraded/replaced as a SWiM System is required for DECA, which is required for a supported install of the Whole Home DVR Service.

_Note:_ Installation costs around $99 for equipment and $49 for the truck roll (installation), but covers required equipment to get the Whole Home DVR service working on your account. Please note that there is a minimum receiver requirement for the upgrade service (you must have at least one HR2x receiver and one other HD receiver (Either HR2x or H2x, not including the H20 or R22).

*Receivers Supported*
The following receivers support the Whole Home DVR Service. 
(see "Officially Supported Setups" section for more in depth info)



SD Receiver | SD-DVR | HD Receiver | HD-DVR
None | R22* | H21, H22, H23, H24 | HR20, HR21, HR22, HR23, HR24
*The R22 works with the service, but your account needs at least two other HD receivers (one being an HD-DVR) as the R22 is considered an SD receiver in DirecTV's system.

*Usage*
The Whole Home DVR service capabilities depend on the receiver, but are very straight forward to understand.



Capabilities | HD Receiver | HD-DVR
Playback Recordings | YES | YES
Delete Recordings | YES | YES
Serve Recordings | NO | YES
Schedule Recordings on OTHER receivers | YES | NO, Local Only


----------



## Grentz

*Whole Home DVR Service*

*Q:* How many programs can I watch at one time from an HR2x using MRV? 
*A:* Only 1 program can be streamed at a time from an HR2x. However, you can watch a program locally while streaming to another receiver. You also can watch a program from another DVR while the DVR you are watching is streaming to a different DVR (1 stream in, 1 stream out). Note: DirecTV2PC clients count as a stream, so if you are using DirecTV2PC you cannot stream to another DirecTV receiver at the same time.

*Q:* How can I view only the playlist on a specific HR2x? 
*A:* While in the Playlist, press the yellow button where you can choose all playlists or the local playlist. At this time you cannot select individual remote playlists to view (it is all or local only).

*Q:* Can I use DirecTV2PC with DECA connected receivers? 
*A:* Yes, but only if you have a DECA Internet Bridge installed. The DECA Internet Bridge is simply a DECA connected between your SWiM satellite feeds and your Internet Router. This bridge allows all devices on your network to communicate with the DECA connected receivers, as well as allows TV Apps and DirecTV On Demand.

*Whole Home DVR/DECA Install *

*Q:* What receivers do I need to have to order the Whole Home DVR Service?
*A:* You need at least 1 HR2x and at least 1 other HD receiver, it can be either another HR2x or an H21/23/24. An R22 with HD enabled, while compatible for both SWiM and the service, does not count towards the minimum requirements for the service.

*Q:* What is the monthly fee for this service?
*A:* The Whole Home DVR Service costs $3/mo per account.

*Q:* Will this trigger a new commitment with DirecTV?
*A:* No, unless a receiver needs to be swapped for SWiM compatibility or your system needs to be changed over to a SWiM setup.

*Q:* Is an internet connection required for Whole Home DVR Service.
*A:* No, at least not for the Whole Home DVR Service side. You will need an internet connection to utilize features like TV Apps and DirecTV On Demand though.

*Q:* Is this something I can do myself by purchasing items elsewhere?
*A:* Yes, but DirecTV has the best deal for equipment and they will even come out and install it.

*Q:* Can I run the Whole Home DVR Service without DECA and just use my regular wired/wireless network?
*A:* Yes, but this setup is completely unsupported by DirecTV. This means if you have any issues at all, they will not help you troubleshoot or fix the issue. To be supported by DirecTV you must upgrade to DECA (which is part of the Whole Home DVR Service upgrade for $99).

*Q:* What is DECA?
*A:* DECA is a form of MoCA, which is a technology to transmit network signals over coax. This allows the same coax installed to connect your satellite receivers to the Dish to deliver a network connection between the receivers with no extra cables or wiring.

*Q: *Why did DirecTV develop DECA?
*A:* DirecTV has been adding new features to their HD receivers that require a network connection and now the Whole Home DVR service makes heavy use of this connection. DirecTV cannot provide customers assistance with their networking issues since they had no control over a customer's installed ethernet, wireless, or powerline network. By using DECA they know what their network looks like since it is using their hardware and wiring. It also allows receivers to be connected with nothing more than the coax already run to them for satellite service.

*Q:* What makes up a DECA network?
*A:* There are various parts that make up a DECA network (or "cloud").

 Your installation must be using the Single Wire Multiswitch (SWiM); which is either the SWiMLNB, SWM-5, SWM-8, or SWiM-16 module. DirecTV will convert your installation to SWiM if you don't have it now.
 DECA boxes on all your receivers that support DECA but do not have it built in (H24 and HR24 have DECA built-in).
 Replace any receivers that don't support SWiM with a like model that does support SWiM. For example, an R15 would be swapped for an R16, H20 for an H21/22/23/24, etc.

*Whole Home DVR/DECA (Self-Install / Technical)*


Spoiler



*Q:*Which receivers have DECA built-in? 
*A:* Currently only the HR24 and H24 have DECA built-in. All other receivers that have a network jack (in the "Supported Receivers" table above) will require a DECA module.

*Q:* How is an internet connection added to a DECA setup?
*A:* To insert your internet connection into the DECA network another DECA module is used with its own power inserter to power it. This is connected to your home network via a hardwired ethernet connection and connected via coax to the rest of your DirecTV installation.

*Q:*Do the DECA modules require another power connection? 
*A:* No, the DECA modules receive power through the coax from the receiver they are connected to. Note that the DECA module used to bridge to your home network will require a power adapter since it is not connected to a receiver.

*Q:* Can you diplex OTA on the same cable that is used for DECA?
*A:* No. DECA uses some of the same frequencies that OTA channels use, which would conflict with DECA. Diplexing is unsupported and will not work technically.

*Q:* What is the difference between a SWiM-8 and SWiM-16? 
*A:* A SWiM-8 is meant to handle a total of 8 tuners (4 dual tuner DVRs or 3 dual tuner DVRs and two single tuner receivers, for example). A SWiM-16 should be installed if you have more than 8 tuners.

*Q: *Can you use two SWiM8's in place of a SWiM-16?
*A:* Yes, but it is not recommended as it will create two separate networks where the receivers on one SWiM cannot see the receivers on the other. Installations with more than 8 tuners should opt for the SWiM-16 over two SWiM8's

_Technical Explanation:_ The SWiM16 is really two SWiM8's in the same enclosure with extra electronics to pass the DECA signal between the two SWiM8's. This connection is not able to be made currently with two separate SWM8s, so DECA units would be on two separate networks.

*Q:* Can you connect all 16 tuners off one port from the SWiM16?
*A: *No, you can connect a max of 8 tuners off each of the two output ports on the SWiM16.

*Q:*How to get the 24s to disable the ethernet and switch back to the internal DECA:
*A: *
 Unplug ethernet (I think you've done this)
 Select Restore Defaults (NOT RESET EVERYTHING) 
 Repeat Sat Setup
 It works...


----------



## Grentz

*Receiver Compatibility (expanded)*



*Receiver Model *
|
* SWiM Compatible *
|
*MRV Compatible *
|
*Need Deca *
|
*Need BSF*
|
*Replaced with*
*SD*
| | | | |
*D10*
| No | No | N/A | N/A | D12
*D11*
| No | No | N/A | N/A | D12
*D12*
| Yes | No | N/A | Yes |N/A
*SD DVR*
| | | | |
*R15*
| No | No | N/A | N/A | R16/22
*R16*
| Yes | No | N/A | Yes |N/A
*R22 - See Note*
| Yes | Yes | Yes | No |N/A
*HD*
| | | | |
*H20*
| Yes | No | N/A | Yes | H21/23/24
*H21/23*
| Yes | Yes | Yes | No |N/A
*H24*
| Yes | Yes | Internal | No |N/A
*HD DVR*
| | | | |
*HR20-100*
| Yes | Yes | Yes | See Note| N/A
*HR20-700/21/22/23*
| Yes | Yes | Yes | No| N/A
*HR24*
| Yes | Yes | Internal | No |N/A
*NOTE:* While the R22 is both SWiM and MRV compatible, it does NOT count towards the requirements for Whole Home DVR Service. You will need at least 1 HR2x and at least 1 H21/23/24 (not needed if you have 2 or more HR2x).

*NOTE2:* You must connect a "BSF" between the HR20-100's Sat 1 tuner port and the SWiM compatible 2 way splitter (non-powered port). See attached image. The HR20-100 must also be connected to a router in order for MRV to work with DECA.
BSF - Band Stop Filter

*Dish Compatibility*



*Dish Type*
|
*LNB Type*
|
*SWiM*
|
*Green Labeled*
|
*Need BSF*
|
*Need External SWM*
*AT-9 Sidecar*
| 5 LNB| No | N/A | N/A| Yes
*Slimline (AU9)*
| 3 LNB (SL3) | No | N/A | N/A | Yes |
*Slimline (AU9)*
| 3 LNB (SL3S)| Yes | Yes | No | N/A | 
*Slimline (AU9)*
| 3 LNB (SL3S)| Yes | No | Yes | N/A |
*Slimline (AU9)*
| 5 LNB (SL5)| No | N/A | N/A | Yes|
*Slimline (AU9)*
| 5 LNB (SL5S)| Yes | Yes | No | N/A | 
*Slimline (AU9)*
| 5 LNB (SL5S)| Yes | No | Yes | N/A | 

*Switch Compatibility*



*Number of Tuners*
|
*Switch Type*
|
*SWiM*
|
*Supports DECA*
|
*Supported Configuration*
* 3 to 8*
| WB68 or N/A| No | No | No 
* 3 to 8*
| SWiM LNB| Yes | Yes | Yes
* 3 to 8*
| SWiM8 | Yes | Yes | Yes
* 9 to 16*
| WB616 | No | No | No 
* 9 to 16*
| 2x WB68 | No | No | No 
* 9 to 16*
| SWiM16 | Yes | Yes | Yes 
* Over 16*
| Complicated | N/A | N/A | N/A


----------



## Grentz

Name | Definition
BSF | Band Stop Filter (blocks DECA signals)
MRV | Multi-Room Viewing (Old name for the Whole Home DVR Service)
DECA | DirecTV Ethernet to Coax Adapter


----------



## Grentz

Example of a simple Whole Home DVR Service setup with SWiM and DECA.










*Please visit this thread for more Connected Home Installation Pics/Diagrams:*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177308

*Please visit this thread for more on enabling MRV with your home network:*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177590

*Please look at this thread if you have an HR20-100:*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177195

Thanks to BudShark, RAD, BarryB, veryoldschool, RobertE and others for submitting to this thread.


----------



## MartyS

Great job Grentz. Very well done, informative and easy to use. Hope this one makes it to a Sticky soon!:joy:


----------



## bobnielsen

Bravo!


----------



## LameLefty

Good job, Grentz! Hope it helps answer a lot of questions for a lot of folks. :up:


----------



## davring

Very nice, thanks.


----------



## joed32

Could you send a copy of that to the CSRs.


----------



## narrod

Thank you for your efforts. It answers all the questions I had.


----------



## David Ortiz

Great work, but a couple of questions/comments. Are AT-9 dishes being replaced? Shouldn't SL3 and SL5 be Yes in the external SWiM needed column?


----------



## txfeinbergs

Nice post. Wish this had been available about a week ago when I tried to figure all this stuff out!


----------



## barryb

Very good Grentz.


----------



## gootz

What's the difference between the green label sl3s lnb and non green label? I assume the bsf is built in?

If you have a sl3s lnb without green label, does it matter where the bsf goes? I assume it has to go before the splitter regardless of where the swm PI is located?


----------



## RobertE

gootz said:


> What's the difference between the green label sl3s lnb and non green label? I assume the bsf is built in?


Functionally, yes.



gootz said:


> If you have a sl3s lnb without green label, does it matter where the bsf goes? I assume it has to go before the splitter regardless of where the swm PI is located?


Correct. Anywhere between the first splitter and LNB.


----------



## veryoldschool

gootz said:


> What's the difference between the green label sl3s lnb and non green label? I assume the bsf is built in?
> 
> If you have a sl3s lnb without green label, does it matter where the bsf goes? I assume it has to go before the splitter regardless of where the swm PI is located?


Yes & Yes [it can go anywhere between the dish & first splitter]


----------



## tsbrady1

David Ortiz said:


> Great work, but a couple of questions/comments. Are AT-9 dishes being replaced? Shouldn't SL3 and SL5 be Yes in the external SWiM needed column?


they replaced my AT-9 last Friday for an AU-9 w/ SL3S


----------



## gootz

Thanks.

BSF is outdoor rated?


----------



## veryoldschool

gootz said:


> Thanks.
> 
> BSF is outdoor rated?


"pretty much".
When I mounted mine on the dish, it fit nicely in the support arm and comes with a rubber boot.


----------



## dpeters11

This is fantastic. Any chance a mod could sticky this or a new post thats locked down so it doesn't turn into a discussion thread?


----------



## lzhj9k

Grentz

Excellent Job

Thanks for all your efforts.

Clearly written, easy to understand


----------



## stp147

Great Job! Thanks.


----------



## barryb

dpeters11 said:


> This is fantastic. Any chance a mod could sticky this or a new post thats locked down so it doesn't turn into a discussion thread?


Personally I feel discussion on this is a very good idea.


----------



## Grentz

Thanks guys, but I want to make it clear that a lot of this was from contributions from others as well. For example, RobertE put together the great compatibility tables and many contributed to the Q/A questions.



David Ortiz said:


> Great work, but a couple of questions/comments. Are AT-9 dishes being replaced? Shouldn't SL3 and SL5 be Yes in the external SWiM needed column?


Correct on the SL3/SL5, got that fixed.


----------



## changer

Thanks for the information - very helpful.


----------



## The Merg

Great job slacker! 

- Merg


----------



## Groundhog45

Great job, *Grentz, RobertE* and everyone who helped with this thread. Very useful info, even for those of us who think we know a lot about the system. When the installer comes tomorrow I'll have a quick reference in case he runs into any problems.  Thanks.

Edited to add: <--- Guess I'll need a new avatar when the SWM5 goes away.


----------



## DBSNewbie

Very informative.

However, I do have a question:

In the chart that outlines the number of tuners, it shows that the switch for MRV with DECA for more than 16 requires a "complicated" solution.

Would it be possible to combine a DECA setup with an Ethernet setup so that a combination of receivers totaling more than 16 tuners can "see" each other.

If so, would the receivers on DECA be supported by D*?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Grentz has done a very nice job of proactively answering many of the questions pertaining to Whole Home DVR service in the first couple of posts, as well as provide solid base information on configuration and device compatibility.

RobertE has added some quality information as well on this topic.

Nice work gentlemen!


----------



## Grentz

DBSNewbie said:


> In the chart that outlines the number of tuners, it shows that the switch for MRV with DECA for more than 16 requires a "complicated" solution.
> 
> Would it be possible to combine a DECA setup with an Ethernet setup so that a combination of receivers totaling more than 16 tuners can "see" each other.
> 
> Yes
> 
> If so, would the receivers on DECA be supported by D*?
> 
> I honestly don't know, the ones on ethernet obviously would not be supported, and I would tend to think the whole setup would be unsupported since the ethernet clients could effect the DECA clients in DirecTV's view.


/\/\/\/\/\


----------



## sonofcool

Thank you Grentz. Although MRV is working fine on my home network, DirecTV is doing the DECA conversion (for free) next Friday. This gives me a good idea of what they are about to do.


----------



## ddruker

One possible addition - I was in the MRV beta for the last year or so. When I called to get MRV turned back on after the national rollout, I was told by two CSRs I had to switch to a new monthly programming package to be eligible. I'm on an older plan that's less expensive than the current programming packages. I spent about 30 minutes bouncing between reps on the phone with no luck. 

It took a quick transfer to the customer retention team who not only turned MRV back on, they did it for free.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

With DECA, does each receiver still need to have two cables wired to the dish?

I currently have a 5LNB dish without SWiM and 2 HR20-700's, each of which is getting two inputs from the dish.

Both HR20-700's are hooked together with my old cable TV coax so I can watch the "downstairs" box from upstairs. Granted, it's not HD or stereo, but it does work.


----------



## barryb

wilbur_the_goose said:


> With DECA, does each receiver still need to have two cables wired to the dish?
> 
> I currently have a 5LNB dish without SWiM and 2 HR20-700's, each of which is getting two inputs from the dish.
> 
> Both HR20-700's are hooked together with my old cable TV coax so I can watch the "downstairs" box from upstairs. Granted, it's not HD or stereo, but it does work.


You will need to switch to a SWiM setup for DECA to work.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

barryb, SWiM - understood.

How does SWiM differ in its connectivity to the HR20's?


----------



## barryb

wilbur_the_goose said:


> barryb, SWiM - understood.
> 
> How does SWiM differ in its connectivity to the HR20's?


Single wire instead of two. Makes installations easy, and in some cases "turn-key" as many houses have been wired for a single COAX.

Adding in the DECA modules makes MRV a snap, and with an existing home (internet) router: adding another DECA can link your internet connection to your receivers (again, over the same single COAX), and will then provide services such as VOD and TvAPPs.


----------



## sigma1914

wilbur_the_goose said:


> barryb, SWiM - understood.
> 
> How does SWiM differ in its connectivity to the HR20's?


1 wire and no more BBCs on SWM with your HR20.


----------



## barryb

Wilbur: in the case of an HR20, a DECA module would be needed on the back of the receiver. If you wanted to add internet connectivity.. another DECA.

Add in the SWiM (and installation time): your best bet is to call DirecTV and have them install it as its a flat-rate for hardware and install.


----------



## hasan

For those of us who had been successfully running home network based MRV, and have since switched to SWM/DECA (which I did today). How can we confirm that we have been switched from "unsupported" to "supported" ?

The CSR I talked to was clueless.


----------



## dgilman

Hey. Quick question. After exhaustive searching with no results I was wondering how do I go about adding a room to my Whole House DVR. I currently have 2 rooms installed and am very happy. Would DTV installer do it or would they send me an HD receiver and DECA. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

dgilman,
I want to add to your question - I currently have a 3rd TV (SDTV) in the bedroom that I have hooked up to my (former) cable TV coax, who's source is my basement's HR20. Works great with the RF controller.

Seeing how DECA uses the "cable TV coax", would I lose use of my upstairs TV?


----------



## barryb

hasan said:


> For those of us who had been successfully running home network based MRV, and have since switched to SWM/DECA (which I did today). How can we confirm that we have been switched from "unsupported" to "supported" ?


That should have happened automatically when you called in for your "whole home solution" install.

Note: after the installers left my house I went online to my DirecTV account and added in the service. The install is a separate gig than the service. This can be done online or over the phone.


----------



## jrcobb

with this setup if am21 is on one reciever will the other recievers pick up the ota channels


----------



## barryb

jrcobb said:


> with this setup if am21 is on one reciever will the other recievers pick up the ota channels


No. You would need an AM21 on each receiver, unless a particular receiver has a built in tuner.

"Whole Home DVR service", or MRV does not stream live content in any way to another receiver. Only recorded content.


----------



## rqman52

Why on a 2nd HD-DVR can you not schedule recordings on another DVR remotely but on a regular HD one you can ?


----------



## barryb

rqman52 said:


> Why on a 2nd HD-DVR can you not schedule recordings on another DVR remotely but on a regular HD one you can ?


*Hopefully* this comes forth in time, its just not available right now.


----------



## jrcobb

Can you have two recievers in the same room


----------



## Davenlr

jrcobb said:


> Can you have two recievers in the same room


Yes, just put one on IR and one of RF, or use two separate IR codes (I believe there are 8 to choose from). I have mine set up this way, so I can watch two sports events at once on two monitors.


----------



## jrcobb

Thanks,
Just bought the HR24 but thinking about keeping my HR20


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I currently have a 3rd TV (SDTV) in the bedroom that I have hooked up to my (former) cable TV coax, who's source is my basement's HR20. Works great with the RF controller.

Seeing how DECA uses the "cable TV coax", would I lose use of my upstairs TV?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Great job Grentz!

I've asked this before but really haven't received an answer for it. Do you think we'll ever see "Schedule Recordings on OTHER receivers" or "whole home recording management" added any time soon? This would really be a huge addition.

Thanks


----------



## greenwave

Apologies in advance if this question has already been answered elsewhere. Currently my HR20-700 is networked through a wireless access point. If I "upgrade" to the DECA package, will all of the currently networked functions -- On Demand, media share, etc. -- work through the DECA network? Or will I also have to keep the HR20 separately connected to my home network through the wireless access device?

Thanks in advance. DB


----------



## veryoldschool

greenwave said:


> Apologies in advance if this question has already been answered elsewhere. Currently my HR20-700 is networked through a wireless access point. If I "upgrade" to the DECA package, will all of the currently networked functions -- On Demand, media share, etc. -- work through the DECA network? Or will I also have to keep the HR20 separately connected to my home network through the wireless access device?
> 
> Thanks in advance. DB


"The cloud" will connect all receivers and another DECA bridging to your home network gives you all of that "stuff" on the cloud.


----------



## T-Hefner

My question is, I have a HR24 and a H23... and I just got the DECA/SWM upgrade today....and the internet is on the network....now shouldnt VOD work on the H23 too ? Right now there is no "On Demand" in the menu sysem on the h23..... and in the guide I cant access the 1100 channel range.....Granted the system was just installed today..

Am I wrong? Can you not get the VOD service on the H23 if its networked with DECA/Whole Home .... ??

-Tim


----------



## houskamp

T-Hefner said:


> My question is, I have a HR24 and a H23... and I just got the DECA/SWM upgrade today....and the internet is on the network....now shouldnt VOD work on the H23 too ? Right now there is no "On Demand" in the menu sysem on the h23..... and in the guide I cant access the 1100 channel range.....Granted the system was just installed today..
> 
> Am I wrong? Can you not get the VOD service on the H23 if its networked with DECA/Whole Home .... ??
> 
> -Tim


 "H"s don't have any storage for VOD.. you can have the HR record VOD and play it back on H..


----------



## T-Hefner

Yeah, I understand they dont have storage for VOD, but they dont have storage to schedule recordings either, I know that when ya schedule recordings they record on your HR, so I bet eventually you will be able to browse VOD and pick VOD on H receivers and when it streams/downloads to your HR ... 

Atleast I would like to see that in the future....


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I currently have a 3rd TV (SDTV) in the bedroom that I have hooked up to my (former) cable TV coax, who's source is my basement's HR20. Works great with the RF controller.

Seeing how DECA uses the "cable TV coax", would I lose use of my upstairs TV?


----------



## jpitlick

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I currently have a 3rd TV (SDTV) in the bedroom that I have hooked up to my (former) cable TV coax, who's source is my basement's HR20. Works great with the RF controller.
> 
> Seeing how DECA uses the "cable TV coax", would I lose use of my upstairs TV?


Are you using an RF modulator? The HR20 doesn't have a coax output? Regardless, the DECA gets connected inline with the coax to the SAT1 in port and wouldn't affect any output ports.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Oh yeah, I AM using an RF modulator. It's been 13 years since I set it up... Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## gregtv

This is great. Just got off 30 minute call to directv and they seem more confused than me about this setup. This makes it pretty clear.


----------



## williammck

Does DirecTV replace the SL5 (or above model) satellite dish, or do they add an external module to the dish to make it compatible with the SWiM system? I don't want to go through getting a dish replaced!:nono:


----------



## veryoldschool

billybob64 said:


> Does DirecTV replace the SL5 (or above model) satellite dish, or do they add an external module to the dish to make it compatible with the SWiM system? I don't want to go through getting a dish replaced!:nono:


If you have the SL5, then they'll either swap the LNB with a SWiM version, or leave it and add the SWiM-16 if you have more than 8 tuners.


----------



## williammck

"veryoldschool" said:


> If you have the SL5, then they'll either swap the LNB with a SWiM version, or leave it and add the SWiM-16 if you have more than 8 tuners.


Sorry, I don't know much about satellite, I have less than 8 tuners, so do they replace the whole dish or do they only replace part of it?


----------



## veryoldschool

billybob64 said:


> Sorry, I don't know much about satellite, I have less than 8 tuners, so do they replace the whole dish or do they only replace part of it?


The dish stays and "that thingy on the arm" pointing at the dish, gets changed.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> The dish stays and "*that thingy on the arm*" pointing at the dish, gets changed.


I use that same technical term in describing it to others....


----------



## peterde

Hi, what great information here, thanks for all the work. So I just ordered the whole home DVR service and after reading this I want to make sure I have straight what this entails. 
My 5 LNB dish that was installed in 2006 should be able to stay, just a LNB switch out.
The second coax that was installed to my HR20-700 is no longer needed (after they drilled through my wall in my brand new house.. thanks) My DVR (should be switched to a H22-50 before the install due to a 3D compatible issue) should be able to play 2 different recorded programs simultaneously in the cloud. 
If I add an external HD to the DVR will that be part of the cloud too? Thanks again for all the hard work!


----------



## veryoldschool

peterde said:


> Hi, what great information here, thanks for all the work. So I just ordered the whole home DVR service and after reading this I want to make sure I have straight what this entails.
> My 5 LNB dish that was installed in 2006 should be able to stay, just a LNB switch out.
> The second coax that was installed to my HR20-700 is no longer needed (after they drilled through my wall in my brand new house.. thanks) My DVR (should be switched to a H22-50 before the install due to a 3D compatible issue) *should be able to play 2 different recorded programs simultaneously in the cloud. *
> If I add an external HD to the DVR will that be part of the cloud too? Thanks again for all the hard work!


Only if you have 2 DVRs, since each DVR will only stream one recording.
The ad is a bit misleading, since it was counting one recording being played locally [normal DVR function] and one remotely [MRV].


----------



## armchair

peterde said:


> .
> If I add an external HD to the DVR will that be part of the cloud too? Thanks again for all the hard work!


If you're asking if an external hard drive added to the DVR would be seen by another compatible DECA device, the answer is yes. The esata connection to DVR is required.


----------



## tnedator

In the notes section of the compatibility matrix on the first page it says HR20-100 needs both a BSF and it says it must be connected to a router in order for MRV to work with Deca. In the context of MRV and the Deca cloud, I'm not sure where there router comes into play.

I have an HR20-100 and two HR21's hooked to a wireless ethernet bridge, which connects to my wireless router. I have an HR20-700 connected via ethernet cable to the router. 

Am I going to have any problems with that HR20-100?


----------



## jeffro23

ive searched and searched this forum for the answer, im sure others will have similar questiosn so Il lask it here:

If I get MRV installed, Can I go to a bedroom where there is no receiver, hook a DECA up to the coax outlet and receiver wired internet access through it? Id like to hook up a laptop in a bedroom that has no receiver.


Ive read opinions on whether the 2nd Ethernet port on the back of the HR 23 can be piggybacked for network access(still like a formal answer as we have an HR23 upstairs) but couldnt find an answer to my above question. thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool

jeffro23 said:


> ive searched and searched this forum for the answer, im sure others will have similar questiosn so Il lask it here:
> 
> 
> If I get MRV installed, Can I go to a bedroom where there is no receiver, hook a DECA up to the coax outlet and receiver wired internet access through it? Id like to hook up a laptop in a bedroom that has no receiver.
> Ive read opinions on whether the 2nd Ethernet port on the back of the HR 23 can be piggybacked for network access(still like a formal answer as we have an HR23 upstairs) but couldnt find an answer to my above question. thanks!






If the DECA network is bridged to your router, then adding another DECA & a PI for powering it, would give you network access, "but" I don't think this DECA would be installed by DirecTV, as this location doesn't have a receiver.
Using the second network jack "works", but isn't a good idea, as it loads up the DVR's CPU to control the traffic through it. This isn't a supported method and for what a ethernet switch costs [$10], using the right device for this makes way more sense than using something that will cause problems.


----------



## jeffro23

thanks for the response. 

1. would I need another PI for that room if there is already one in the DECA cloud?
2. The reason for looking into that scenario with the HR23 is because there is no ethernet port in that room, so i would not be able to install an ethernet switch (unless I put it in between the DECA and the receiver - if that makes any sense?)


----------



## veryoldschool

jeffro23 said:


> thanks for the response.
> 
> 1. would I need another PI for that room if there is already one in the DECA cloud?
> 2. The reason for looking into that scenario with the HR23 is because there is no ethernet port in that room, so i would not be able to install an ethernet switch (unless I put it in between the DECA and the receiver - if that makes any sense?)


A DECA is powered by the receiver when used normally. When you use a DECA to bridge to your home network, it doesn't connect to a receiver which means it needs a PI for power.
While adding a switch between the DECA and the receiver isn't supported either, it is better than trying to use the second port of the DVR.


----------



## dsw73

So we have 1 HD DVR (HR24) with 4 other H24s linked together. 

The Pause Live TV will only work on the DVR TV, is this correct, or should the other TV's be able to work off the DVR if it is not being recorded on already?


----------



## veryoldschool

dsw73 said:


> So we have 1 HD DVR (HR24) with 4 other H24s linked together.
> 
> The Pause Live TV will only work on the DVR TV, is this correct, or should the other TV's be able to work off the DVR if it is not being recorded on already?


From the H24s you can pause recordings from the HR24 that you're watching.
The only receiver that can pause "Live TV" is the one with a hard drive.


----------



## Max Powers

ok, so i think i'm ready to schedule the MRV install. i just got my two HR-24's hooked up but i have questions about what i need to ask the csr/technician to do

i do not have a phone jack near either of my recievers, but i do have a wireless router in my home (in another room, also not near the recievers)

i do not currently have the SWM switch set up

is the MRV still possible w/ these conditions? what (if any) extra equipment will i need to purchase? i will need the SWM obviously...

on a side note: during my original install about 1 1/2 years ago, the installer gave me his cell number and said he would prefer me to call him directly about any dish alignment issues because if i called directv about it, he would get a bad review on the install. i have been tempted to because my rain fade issues are getting worse this year but i don't know if it is ever appropriate to do so. what do you think?


been a long time lurker here and only just signed up. thanks for all the great news and info on this site! i really enjoy it.


----------



## veryoldschool

Max Powers said:


> ok, so i think i'm ready to schedule the MRV install. i just got my two HR-24's hooked up but i have questions about what i need to ask the csr/technician to do
> 
> i do not have a phone jack near either of my recievers, but i do have a wireless router in my home (in another room, also not near the recievers)
> 
> i do not currently have the SWM switch set up
> 
> is the MRV still possible w/ these conditions? what (if any) extra equipment will i need to purchase? i will need the SWM obviously...
> 
> on a side note: during my original install about 1 1/2 years ago, the installer gave me his cell number and said he would prefer me to call him directly about any dish alignment issues because if i called directv about it, he would get a bad review on the install. i have been tempted to because my rain fade issues are getting worse this year but i don't know if it is ever appropriate to do so. what do you think?
> 
> been a long time lurker here and only just signed up. thanks for all the great news and info on this site! i really enjoy it.


You need to have the connected home networking setup/installed. The 24s have the needed hardware internally, but you would need another DECA to connect to your home network and internet and you need a SWiM system.
Do you have any other receivers beside the 24s?


----------



## Max Powers

veryoldschool said:


> You need to have the connected home networking setup/installed. The 24s have the needed hardware internally, but you would need another DECA to connect to your home network and internet and you need a SWiM system.
> Do you have any other receivers beside the 24s?


no, just the 2. one in the living room, one in the bedroom.

so if i added the DECA, would i need them to run any more wiring due to having no phone jacks near my recievers? this is what i really want to avoid.


----------



## veryoldschool

Max Powers said:


> no, just the 2. one in the living room, one in the bedroom.
> 
> so if i added the DECA, would i need them to run any more wiring due to having no phone jacks near my recievers? this is what i really want to avoid.


Except for caller ID, there isn't any reason for a phone line if they have internet access these days.
They would/should run a coax to near your router so the DECA can be connected to both the receiver [through coax] and your router [through ethernet].
The DECA looks like this:


----------



## roadrnnr

Heres my Question,

I have a HR 22 HD DVR and a HR 23 DVR.

The HR-22 Runs my Main TV in my Theater room, and the HR-23 runs an upstairs HD TV and a Kitchen SD TV thru a splitter

Currently I have the HR 23 in the basement running an HD TV in the upstairs bedroom with no HD signal since I am running a coax from the back of the HR-23 to a splitter going to two TV's. Going to the HD TV upstairs I only have one coax running up there since it was pre wired when the house was built.

If I got the whole house set up would and HD signal be sent on the one Coax to the splitter and then on to the two TV's?

Also can I watch two differant recorded programs at the same time, one on each of two tv's or can I only view one recorded program at a time?

Thanks,


----------



## syclonedave

I want to verify that MRV travels through SWM -8s....16s.....32s. Not just through SWM splitters. I've had some people say it won't. 

And if you have X- # of receivers on a SWM that are on different accounts, wouldn't they still see eachother reguardless of account # ?


----------



## veryoldschool

syclonedave said:


> I want to verify that MRV travels through SWM -8s....16s.....32s. Not just through SWM splitters. I've had some people say it won't.
> 
> And if you have X- # of receivers on a SWM that are on different accounts, wouldn't they still see eachother reguardless of account # ?


SWM8s have two outputs, but these are simply the internal 2-way splitter.
The SWiM-16 has a DECA crossover between the two outputs. The SWiM-32 has NO DECA crossover between the four outputs.
Bandstop filter will prevent DECA from passing, so whenever there is one used, this would be the blocking factor and only downstream units could share.
Playlists might be shared between accounts, but playback may be blocked similar to how an eSATA can't playback recording on another receiver when it's connected.


----------



## mudman2

Max Powers said:


> ok, so i think i'm ready to schedule the MRV install. i just got my two HR-24's hooked up but i have questions about what i need to ask the csr/technician to do
> 
> i do not have a phone jack near either of my recievers, but i do have a wireless router in my home (in another room, also not near the recievers)
> 
> i do not currently have the SWM switch set up
> 
> is the MRV still possible w/ these conditions? what (if any) extra equipment will i need to purchase? i will need the SWM obviously...
> 
> on a side note: during my original install about 1 1/2 years ago, the installer gave me his cell number and said he would prefer me to call him directly about any dish alignment issues because if i called directv about it, he would get a bad review on the install. i have been tempted to because my rain fade issues are getting worse this year but i don't know if it is ever appropriate to do so. what do you think?
> 
> been a long time lurker here and only just signed up. thanks for all the great news and info on this site! i really enjoy it.


My installer also said the same to me about contacting them via cellphone. Its nice to see Directv applying some QA after many years of not.

My install does not need a phone connection anymore (which is great with many rooms) the only thing I loose is remote control PPV ordering which is not an issue for me. I do use Directv Cinema and on demand occasionally.


----------



## jpitlick

mudman2 said:


> My installer also said the same to me about contacting them via cellphone. Its nice to see Directv applying some QA after many years of not.
> 
> My install does not need a phone connection anymore (which is great with many rooms) the only thing I loose is remote control PPV ordering which is not an issue for me. I do use Directv Cinema and on demand occasionally.


You don't need a phone line connected to order PPV if your receiver(s) is/are connected to the internet.


----------



## syclonedave

veryoldschool said:


> SWM8s have two outputs, but these are simply the internal 2-way splitter.
> The SWiM-16 has a DECA crossover between the two outputs. The SWiM-32 has NO DECA crossover between the four outputs.
> Bandstop filter will prevent DECA from passing, so whenever there is one used, this would be the blocking factor and only downstream units could share.
> 
> Are there outboard DECA crossovers available?
> 
> & have you ever heard of a SWM piece that - using a SWM LNB with the single wire from it then goes to this unnown piece that then has the 4 out- puts that a SWM 8, 16 or 32 needs to operate. Someone I know says he's seen it but can't remember where.


----------



## veryoldschool

syclonedave said:


> Are there outboard DECA crossovers available?
> 
> & have you ever heard of a SWM piece that - using a SWM LNB with the single wire from it then goes to this unnown piece that then has the 4 out- puts that a SWM 8, 16 or 32 needs to operate. Someone I know says he's seen it but can't remember where.


Not at this time. I've submitted a design for one, but have yet to hear anything back.
There is nothing that you can connect to the single drop of a SWiMLNB that can feed another SWiM at all.


----------



## syclonedave

veryoldschool said:


> Not at this time. I've submitted a design for one, but have yet to hear anything back.
> There is nothing that you can connect to the single drop of a SWiMLNB that can feed another SWiM at all.


 Thanks


----------



## syclonedave

Can 1 of the wires between the SL5 & the SWM 32 be dieplexed for a XM ant. ?


----------



## veryoldschool

syclonedave said:


> Can 1 of the wires between the SL5 & the SWM 32 be dieplexed for a XM ant. ?


More than likely no.
What frequencies are used by the XM antenna drop?
All four of the coax from the SL5 to the SWiM-32, carry signals in the 250-750 MHz band.


----------



## syclonedave

veryoldschool said:


> More than likely no.
> What frequencies are used by the XM antenna drop?
> All four of the coax from the SL5 to the SWiM-32, carry signals in the 250-750 MHz band.


XM is at 2300Mhz


----------



## veryoldschool

syclonedave said:


> XM is at 2300Mhz


That is above the outputs of the SL5, but where are you going to get a diplexer?


----------



## The Big Bad

If I order whole home service, can I run 4 HD DVRs, thereby having effectively over 300 hrs (at least and assuming I'm recording different shows on each) of HD recording capacity that is available to each TV? I currently have 4 HD DVRs (two HR20-700s, one HR20-100, one HR22-100). I'd like to replace my HR20-100 with one of the new HR24 units, so I'm hoping by ordering the whole home service that I would get an HR24 one way or another -- just got off a long call with a CSR who wouldn't guarantee an HR24 if I purchased one, but implied that if I had a whole home setup than I would probably get an HR24.

I used to be on top of all the latest DTV stuff, then checked out for the last year or so, and now am totally confused by the whole home, DECA, etc...


----------



## ric97

I am in a similar boat as Big Bad. I have 4 HD DVRs and one HD receiver: HR20-100, HR21-700, HR22-100, and HR24-500 (the HD receiver has not yet arrived). I will only use the HD receiver for audio. Regardless, I want to be sure they install the correct equipment when they do the Whole-House DVR install on the 12th. My guess is that I need to be sure they install a SWiM-16 so that I can use both tuners on all 4 DVRs and the single tuner on the HD receiver - that is 9 in total. Is the wildcard the dish? I mean, do I need a dish that sends 2 wires to the SWiM? or will a SWiM dish (one wire) be able to feed 9 tuners? Am I wrong about needing the SWiM-16 switch?


----------



## ric97

BTW - I currently have all 4 DVRs connected to 5 port a 10/100 network switch (jumped into my router/firewall)...and they all see each other and share shows at an acceptable speed with ok performance. The "speed" being the initial selection of a remote show and "performance" only suffering with slight pixelation when 30-sec skipping. You cannot tell it is a remote show while watching. I have not tried to watch a remote 1080p show.


----------



## veryoldschool

ric97 said:


> Is the wildcard the dish? I mean, do I need a dish that sends 2 wires to the SWiM? or will a SWiM dish (one wire) be able to feed 9 tuners? Am I wrong about needing the SWiM-16 switch?


You'll need to have a Slimline dish without SWiM, to have the four coax drops feed the SWiM-16.
There is NO WAY a SWiM dish can feed a SWiM-16.


----------



## ric97

veryoldschool said:


> You'll need to have a Slimline dish without SWiM, to have the four coax drops feed the SWiM-16.
> There is NO WAY a SWiM dish can feed a SWiM-16.


Got it...thanks. I currently have 4 drops to a 6x8 switch (only one tuner connected on the HR20-100)...so I should be ok on wiring (RG6 everywhere).


----------



## veryoldschool

ric97 said:


> Got it...thanks. I currently have 4 drops to a 6x8 switch (only one tuner connected on the HR20-100)...so I should be ok on wiring (RG6 everywhere).


You bet. They'll replace the WB68 with the SWiM-16.


----------



## The Big Bad

Does anyone know whether the DTV service gets knocked out if the local cable internet service gets knocked out? In the past, I've enjoyed the satisfaction of still having my DTV service when the local cable got knocked out because someone knocked over the cable box on the street or something. I wonder whether tying DTV to the internet would make the DTV service also tied to cable service failures.


----------



## veryoldschool

The Big Bad said:


> Does anyone know whether the DTV service gets knocked out if the local cable internet service gets knocked out? In the past, I've enjoyed the satisfaction of still having my DTV service when the local cable got knocked out because someone knocked over the cable box on the street or something. I wonder whether tying DTV to the internet would make the DTV service also tied to cable service failures.


All that you would lose is the internet features like TVApps & VOD currently.


----------



## The Big Bad

To make sure both tuners are working on an HD DVR, does there need to be a coax cable attached to both SAT1 and SAT2 as required in the past? I'm confused on this point -- I'm not able to wrap my head around how one can have both tuners in an HD DVR going if there is a coax going to only SAT1 but not SAT2 as is shown in many of the installation pictures.

(I'm having the whole home plus DECA installed this Saturday and am *very* nervous that the installer's going to screw something up.)


----------



## veryoldschool

The Big Bad said:


> To make sure both tuners are working on an HD DVR, does there need to be a coax cable attached to both SAT1 and SAT2 as required in the past? I'm confused on this point -- I'm not able to wrap my head around how one can have both tuners in an HD DVR going if there is a coax going to only SAT1 but not SAT2 as is shown in many of the installation pictures.
> 
> (I'm having the whole home plus DECA installed this Saturday and am *very* nervous that the installer's going to screw something up.)


When the DVR switches over to the SWiM mode, it also switches the two tuners to the SAT #1 input internally.


----------



## tnedator

Ok, I have a swim/whole home DVR install scheduled for Saturday. All of my DVR's (4) have esata drives and I don't want the installer yanking around on them and disconnecting the esata cable by accident, so I want to be prepared. I have some questions.

Do the DECA devices need power? 
Is there anything hooked to the back of the DVR besides the DECA devices? 
I have two HR20's (one 100 and one 700), I seem to recall reading they needed something different. Is that the case?
Do the b-band converters still stay on the back of the machine, or is that handled at the dish now with swim or via the Deca?

Finally, how do I get the whole DVR 'net' on the internet, can I hook just one of the DVR's or DECA devices to my home lan, and have the other three DVR's hit the internet via the DECA network?


----------



## veryoldschool

tnedator said:


> Ok, I have a swim/whole home DVR install scheduled for Saturday. All of my DVR's (4) have esata drives and I don't want the installer yanking around on them and disconnecting the esata cable by accident, so I want to be prepared. I have some questions.
> 
> Do the DECA devices need power? *yes*
> Is there anything hooked to the back of the DVR besides the DECA devices? *yes & no, the HR20-100 needs more there*
> I have two HR20's (one 100 and one 700), I seem to recall reading they needed something different. Is that the case?*only the -100*
> Do the b-band converters still stay on the back of the machine, or is that handled at the dish now with swim or via the Deca?*basically the DECA goes where the BBC is now*
> 
> Finally, how do I get the whole DVR 'net' on the internet, can I hook just one of the DVR's or DECA devices to my home lan, and have the other three DVR's hit the internet via the DECA network?


The internet needs its own DECA & PI to bridge to your home network & internet

Check out the images thread here for what these look like http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177308


----------



## tnedator

Ok, I'm installed and running. Mine was the most complicted install the installer had done, including his first Swim 16 install, and he didn't have a diagram or any details about how to power it and such. Anyway, I printed out a couple diagrams from the thread Oldschool linked above, and he had to call support once, but my four DVR
s, PLUS my old HR10-250 that my wife likes for the Tivo suggestions is still hooked up.

Since they opted not to replaced my LNB, but instead go with a Swim 16 multiswitch, it support legacy receivers + Swim devices.

Ok, one last question. I have a Roku, DVD player and couple other devices in the living room that sometimes hit the internet. The wireless solution hasn't been great, not to mention being killed if the wife turns on the microwave. I'm thinking about adding another Deca module to piggyback on to the DECA net for these devices to hit the internet.

My question is whether or not using a SWM two way splitter on the cable going to my HR-21, where I would have one cable going to the DECA module hooked to the HR21 and the other cable going to the new DECA module, which would be powered (I think that's necessary) and hooked to a 4 port switch for those non DirectV devices. Is this ok? Can I split the cable in the house with a SWM two way splitter without a problem? (the other end of the cable is hooked to an 8 way splitter, but only three cables are run off that 8 way splitter that is hooked to the SWM 16 multiswitch).

Or, do I need to run a cable from the 8 way splitter to the DECA module that I will use for the non DirecTV internet devices in the living room? 

I hope that made sense.


----------



## hidef2010

Hi guys, I am having *trouble with my deca for MRV*. I only have an HR22-100 and H24-100. Simple set up. See below

Dish (SL5 SWM)_____to_____4Way SWM Splitter 1st out from splitter____ to ____H24 2nd Pwr out from splitter -----to------Power Inserter.

Now, from the power inserter there is only one other output that says to IRD. I have a cable going from the IRD connector to the DECA and from the DECA to my Sat #1 input, I have also connected the blue ethernet cable to the port on the back of the HR22-100.

*Is there a "setup/activate" button on the menu of either receivers that I have to activate.*

Yes, I am authorized for MRV. (receivers confirm that!) No, I do not have any other type of internet or ethernet connections to contend with.

Any Help is appreciated!!

Thanks
Hidef2010


----------



## paulman182

I'm coming late to this party so someone please help me catch up! See if I'm right on this...

I've got an old AT-9 dish...they would probably leave it as-is and replace my WB68 with a SWiM 16. The SWiM 16 will support 16 DVRs or receivers.

My R15s would have to be upgraded to either new DVRs or new HD receivers.

The cost of this is unknown until I call DirecTV and get a price.

The fact that I have no broadband here is not important because web connection is optional.

Is this an accurate acessment of my situation? Thanks!


----------



## DogLover

paulman182 said:


> I'm coming late to this party so someone please help me catch up! See if I'm right on this...
> 
> I've got an old AT-9 dish...they would probably leave it as-is and replace my WB68 with a SWiM 16. The SWiM 16 will support 16 DVRs or receivers.
> 
> My R15s would have to be upgraded to either new DVRs or new HD receivers.
> 
> The cost of this is unknown until I call DirecTV and get a price.
> 
> The fact that I have no broadband here is not important because web connection is optional.
> 
> Is this an accurate acessment of my situation? Thanks!


The SWiM-16 will support 16 *tuners*. That's 8 DVRs (2 tuners each), 16 non-DVR receivers, or some combination not to exceed 16 tuners.


----------



## paulman182

DogLover said:


> The SWiM-16 will support 16 *tuners*. That's 8 DVRs (2 tuners each), 16 non-DVR receivers, or some combination not to exceed 16 tuners.


Thanks for the correction. That would work for me with 12 tuners.

Any comments on the remainder of my points?


----------



## DogLover

paulman182 said:


> Thanks for the correction. That would work for me with 12 tuners.
> 
> Any comments on the remainder of my points?


The rest looked good.


----------



## jeffro23

I couldnt find an answer to the question whether I can block folders or programs from other receivers. If I have content on my bedroom DVR that I do not wish for others in the Guest or kiss bedroom to view, what are my options?


----------



## DogLover

jeffro23 said:


> I couldnt find an answer to the question whether I can block folders or programs from other receivers. If I have content on my bedroom DVR that I do not wish for others in the Guest or kiss bedroom to view, what are my options?


You would need to set the bedroom DVR to not share any recordings. You can't pick and choose recordings. Either share all of the bedroom recordings, or none of them. The bedroom can still view recordings from other DVRs.

There are also parental controls that you can set on the guest and kids boxes. This may be a solution if you don't mind them seeing the titles, but don't want them watching the shows.


----------



## eric_n_dfw

Grentz said:


> Example of a simple Whole Home DVR Service setup with SWiM and DECA.


After a few issues, this diagram was the perfect setup for my new pair of HR24's.

Thanks!


----------



## eric_n_dfw

eric_n_dfw said:


> After a few issues, this diagram was the perfect setup for my new pair of HR24's.
> 
> Thanks!


I spoke too soon - I keep loosing the MRV connection after 10 minutes or so whenever the DECA is plugged in.

EDIT: Looks like the same issue being discussed in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2523778#post2523778


----------



## ericspacebar

SWM5LNB - PI - 1x4
No Internet Connection
HR20-100 (with splitter, BSF, etc.)
HR20-700
H21-100

I had MRV/DECA installed by DIRECTV as part of a movers install. It took the tech about 5hrs to get the system up and running, but now we're seeing the DECA network go down frequently when trying to use MRV. The typical failure mode is when we try to watch something recorded on either HR20 from the H21 and within 10-30 minutes the H21 reports the DVR is gone followed by a 771A (trouble talking to SWM?). When this happens all the DECA units show yellow link lights. After about 5 minutes everything goes green and we're able to MRV again. I haven't seen an issue yet MRVing between the HR20s.

At the time of install:

-The tech wasted about 2 hours trying to get the HR20-100 up on MRV. He left the room at one point and I noticed the DECA unit had no LEDs on. It was flipped (trying to get power from the 1x2 splitter), I turned it around and the receiver immediately was visible to the other units. I don't think the tech believed me when I explained it to him.

-The tech also had trouble with the HR20-700, he eventually got it working. After he left I checked and it was wired like the HR20-100 is supposed to be, but the DECA unit was connected to SAT1 and the line with the BSF was connected to SAT2!

Since install I've:

-Undone the tech's crazy wiring on the HR20-700 and connected the DECA unit directly to SAT 1 with SAT 2 open. Works fine.
-Installed a terminator on the unused 1x4 port that the installer left open.
-Checked all the visible wiring and connectors.
-Re-enabled duals tuners on the HR20s (apparently turned off by the tech?).
-Reset each receiver.

My question is where to go from here?

-Does the note in the HR20-100 thread about MRV not supported w/o internet apply still?
-Did having the DECA unit flipped damage anything?
-I'm thinking of tracing the H21 wiring (original cable TV wiring) to make sure there's no cheap splitter in the attic or anything.

-Eric


----------



## Traveler62

I have an install next week to add a HD-DVR (Hope a HR24) & Whole home.
Existing is a HR21 & R22 using a LNB (SL5S) and 4 way splitter. The LNB & splitter are SWM, but do not have green labels.

Will there need to be filter before the LNB?


----------



## HaRrrgh20!

I have an install scheduled for Monday and just want to confirm that I'm looking for them to install a SWM16.

I have a 5LNB dish, 2xWB68 (cascaded) and 5 DVRs(4xHR20/700, 1xHR22/100) currently and need 10 tuner support. The HR22 currently only has one coax, which is the main reason for converting to SWM. Since they're giving me a free install, I'll pay the extra $3/month for a while.

I have seen some diagrams for a 2xSWM8 configuration, but it sounds like they're now installing SWM16 for a setup like mine.

Should I be expecting/insisting on a SWM16?

I would need 6 DECAs, right? One for each DVR and one for my router?

Thanks!


----------



## bobnielsen

2 SWM8s wouldn't give you MRV on all DVRs, so it should be a SWM16 (otherwise it probably won't matter).


----------



## HaRrrgh20!

bobnielsen said:


> 2 SWM8s wouldn't give you MRV on all DVRs, so it should be a SWM16 (otherwise it probably won't matter).


Ah, that makes sense. I guess the 8s could work with separate connections to my router, but I think I'll just make sure they bring the SWM16. Thanks!

Updated: Diagram of what I think I want installed...


----------



## durian

my WHDVR has been working great since i had it activated a couple months ago, but this morning it just quit and the playlists were seperate once again.

i tried to re-set twice (both recievers), and that worked for a moment but it was soon back to being a regular dvr again. i then tried the service refresh from the directv web site and it seems to be working once again...but for how long?

i am running this with 2 HR-24's, and i am not connected to the internet.

i am wondering - why did the service quit on me?
how can it be fixed?
how can this be prevented?

anyone who has info on this or has had this problem recently, i would value your advice! thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## davelNC

It's not clear on any of these pages, but it would really be helpful (particularly on the first page where all the reference info is) if it's noted that a DECA does NOT count as a tuner (when you are counting tuners for SWM switch usage). I believe it's true you can have 8 tuners + DECA on a SWM8LNB or SWM8. For example, I have 3 DVRs (two tuners each) + 2 receivers + DECA on a SwmLNB and a 1x8 SWM splitter...and I have 2 empty ports on the splitter (5 boxes + SWM).

I've run into a couple of installers who believe otherwise, so I'd appreciate confirmation.

Dave


----------



## DogLover

davelNC said:


> It's not clear on any of these pages, but it would really be helpful (particularly on the first page where all the reference info is) if it's noted that a DECA does NOT count as a tuner (when you are counting tuners for SWM switch usage). I believe it's true you can have 8 tuners + DECA on a SWM8LNB or SWM8. For example, I have 3 DVRs (two tuners each) + 2 receivers + DECA on a SwmLNB and a 1x8 SWM splitter...and I have 2 empty ports on the splitter (5 boxes + SWM).
> 
> I've run into a couple of installers who believe otherwise, so I'd appreciate confirmation.
> 
> Dave


The DECA does NOT count as a tuner. The SWM limit on 8 (or 16 for the SWM16) is based on the limit for it sending the satellite signal. It can only send out 8 (or 16) "channels" of satellite signal.

The DECA is the network signal that carries MRV. It is on a different frequency as the satellite signal, and therefore doesn't use SWM satellite "channels".


----------



## veryoldschool

DogLover said:


> The DECA does NOT count as a tuner. The SWM limit on 8 (or 16 for the SWM16) is based on the limit for it sending the satellite signal. It can only send out 8 (or 16) "channels" of satellite signal.
> 
> The DECA is the network signal that carries MRV. It is on a different frequency as the satellite signal, and therefore doesn't use SWM satellite "channels".


----------



## TheRatPatrol

VOS, whats FSK stand for?

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool

TheRatPatrol said:


> VOS, whats FSK stand for?
> 
> Thanks


It's the SWiM comm signal: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frequency-shift_keying


----------



## kirthew

Is there a thread for Whole Home DVR? I had an install done... and then added two more boxes and everything I have done has not gotten the 'network' to see the two new boxes... any help would be very much appreciated...


----------



## The Merg

kirthew said:


> Is there a thread for Whole Home DVR? I had an install done... and then added two more boxes and everything I have done has not gotten the 'network' to see the two new boxes... any help would be very much appreciated...


The Connected Home forum is dedicated for Whole Home DVR.

What are the model numbers of the receivers that you added? When you look at System Setup Info, what is the IP Address, Subnet, Gateway, and DNS of the receivers? Are you manually assigning IP addresses or using DHCP from your router for that? Try to give us as much info as possible about your current setup.

- Merg


----------



## mradonis

Can someone please explain why a deca is needs to be plugged into my router/switch?


----------



## DogLover

mradonis said:


> Can someone please explain why a deca is needs to be plugged into my router/switch?


Short answer. If you want your boxes to be connected to the internet (for VOD and TV apps), the DECA connected to your router/switch provides that connection. If you do not use that DECA, then your DECA network for MRV will be isolated from your home network and the internet. It will work fine for MRV, but none of the boxes will have access to TV apps and VOD.


----------



## mradonis

DogLover said:


> Short answer. If you want your boxes to be connected to the internet (for VOD and TV apps), the DECA connected to your router/switch provides that connection. If you do not use that DECA, then your DECA network for MRV will be isolated from your home network and the internet. It will work fine for MRV, but none of the boxes will have access to TV apps and VOD.


Thanks for the quick reply. I just had directtv installed yesterday and the tech seemed to wanted to get the job done as quick as possible. I had questioned him about the deca adapter and he said it was not needed becuase he installed the swm at the lnb and that all i needed was a patch cable going from my hr-24 to my switch. i guess I am going to have to call Direct tv to get this sorted out.

Another quick question is that I have a couple of hr20-700 that I would want to replace the sd receivers they installed to get MRV on them. From what I understande all I need is a DECA adapter for each receiver, is that correct? And are these the same adapters that I would use for my switch for VOD and TV apps, or are they different, and is there any way of convincing Direct tv to give them to me?

Thanks


----------



## grog

FYI: DECA is built into the HR24. No external adapter required for this receiver. 



mradonis said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I just had directtv installed yesterday and the tech seemed to wanted to get the job done as quick as possible. I had questioned him about the deca adapter and he said it was not needed becuase he installed the swm at the lnb and that all i needed was a patch cable going from my hr-24 to my switch. i guess I am going to have to call Direct tv to get this sorted out.
> 
> Another quick question is that I have a couple of hr20-700 that I would want to replace the sd receivers they installed to get MRV on them. From what I understande all I need is a DECA adapter for each receiver, is that correct? And are these the same adapters that I would use for my switch for VOD and TV apps, or are they different, and is there any way of convincing Direct tv to give them to me?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## The Merg

mradonis said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I just had directtv installed yesterday and the tech seemed to wanted to get the job done as quick as possible. I had questioned him about the deca adapter and he said it was not needed becuase he installed the swm at the lnb and that all i needed was a patch cable going from my hr-24 to my switch. i guess I am going to have to call Direct tv to get this sorted out.
> 
> Another quick question is that I have a couple of hr20-700 that I would want to replace the sd receivers they installed to get MRV on them. From what I understande all I need is a DECA adapter for each receiver, is that correct? And are these the same adapters that I would use for my switch for VOD and TV apps, or are they different, and is there any way of convincing Direct tv to give them to me?
> 
> Thanks


You cannot run a patch cable from the HR24 to your router. Plugging in a ethernet cable to the HR24 disables the internal DECA and will remove the HR24 from MRV.

You need a Broadband DECA to bridge your DECA cloud to your home network.

As for getting additional DECA's, did you have the Whole Home DVR package installed when you got DirecTV? What is your current setup? As for the HR20-700's you have, are those owned receivers that you had from a previous install or something? Can help you more with answers to those questions.

- Merg


----------



## mradonis

The Merg said:


> You cannot run a patch cable from the HR24 to your router. Plugging in a ethernet cable to the HR24 disables the internal DECA and will remove the HR24 from MRV.
> 
> You need a Broadband DECA to bridge your DECA cloud to your home network.
> 
> As for getting additional DECA's, did you have the Whole Home DVR package installed when you got DirecTV? What is your current setup? As for the HR20-700's you have, are those owned receivers that you had from a previous install or something? Can help you more with answers to those questions.
> 
> - Merg


I signed up as a new customer yesterday and the Whole Home DVR package was part of the install. Currently they installed (all new):

1 - HR-24
1 - H-24
2 - D-12

Yes, I have the HR20-700 from a previous install. I am not sure if they are owned or leased.

Thanks


----------



## The Merg

mradonis said:


> I signed up as a new customer yesterday and the Whole Home DVR package was part of the install. Currently they installed (all new):
> 
> 1 - HR-24
> 1 - H-24
> 2 - D-12
> 
> Yes, I have the HR20-700 from a previous install. I am not sure if they are owned or leased.
> 
> Thanks


If you never had to return them to DirecTV, they are most likely owned. Call DirecTV and request the Access Card Team. If you provide them the RID of the receivers, they can tell you if they are owned and can be activated on your account.

If they are, you should be able to just swap them in for the D12's. As for the DECA's, as you have the Whole-Home setup already, they might just send you out DECA's and let you self-install, although they may charge you for the DECA's. I believe the cost is normally around $25 each.

If you are having DirecTV come back out regarding the Broadband DECA issue, you might be able to have the work order include the additional 2 DECA's and have the tech bring them out.

- Merg


----------



## mradonis

The Merg said:


> If you never had to return them to DirecTV, they are most likely owned. Call DirecTV and request the Access Card Team. If you provide them the RID of the receivers, they can tell you if they are owned and can be activated on your account.
> 
> If they are, you should be able to just swap them in for the D12's. As for the DECA's, as you have the Whole-Home setup already, they might just send you out DECA's and let you self-install, although they may charge you for the DECA's. I believe the cost is normally around $25 each.
> 
> If you are having DirecTV come back out regarding the Broadband DECA issue, you might be able to have the work order include the additional 2 DECA's and have the tech bring them out.
> 
> - Merg


Awesome, thanks for the info!

Mike


----------



## The Merg

mradonis said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info!
> 
> Mike


NP

- Merg


----------



## sigma1914

This will work, right?


----------



## veryoldschool

sigma1914 said:


> This will work, right?


"Sure".
There have been some issues with the SWiM PI being too close to the 24 though. If you have any problems with MRV, I would move the SWiM PI to between the two splitters [and then of course move the coax to the right port on the 4-way].


----------



## sigma1914

veryoldschool said:


> "Sure".
> There have been some issues with the SWiM PI being too close to the 24 though. If you have any problems with MRV, I would move the SWiM PI to between the two splitters [and then of course move the coax to the right port on the 4-way].


The PI's been good so far with this setup:










I was just unsure if the 2 way could be added off the 4 way to add a H24.


----------



## veryoldschool

sigma1914 said:


> The PI's been good so far with this setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just unsure if the 2 way could be added off the 4 way to add a H24.


I use a 4-way off a 2-way without issues and it really could only have any affect if an 8-way was used.


----------



## mradonis

The Merg said:


> If you never had to return them to DirecTV, they are most likely owned. Call DirecTV and request the Access Card Team. If you provide them the RID of the receivers, they can tell you if they are owned and can be activated on your account.
> 
> If they are, you should be able to just swap them in for the D12's. As for the DECA's, as you have the Whole-Home setup already, they might just send you out DECA's and let you self-install, although they may charge you for the DECA's. I believe the cost is normally around $25 each.
> 
> If you are having DirecTV come back out regarding the Broadband DECA issue, you might be able to have the work order include the additional 2 DECA's and have the tech bring them out.
> 
> - Merg


I just found out when they did they install, they swapped out my LNB for the SWM ODU, from which I understand is good for only 8 tuners. If I hook up my other DVRs (a total of three now) that will put me at 9 tuners all together. And from what I have been reading is you cannot combine a SWM 8 switch with the SWM ODU LNB, because it would create 2 clouds and break MRV. Is that correct, if so what options do I have? Will I need to swap out the LNB again for so I have the 4 feeds coming back in, and hook it up to a SWM16? Is this something Direct TV will cover when I hook up the other receivers?

This is the equipment I will have all together after swapping out the two D12's:

1 - HR24
1 - H24
1 - HR21-200
2 - HR20-700

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## The Merg

mradonis said:


> I just found out when they did they install, they swapped out my LNB for the SWM ODU, from which I understand is good for only 8 tuners. If I hook up my other DVRs (a total of three now) that will put me at 9 tuners all together. And from what I have been reading is you cannot combine a SWM 8 switch with the SWM ODU LNB, because it would create 2 clouds and break MRV. Is that correct, if so what options do I have? Will I need to swap out the LNB again for so I have the 4 feeds coming back in, and hook it up to a SWM16? Is this something Direct TV will cover when I hook up the other receivers?
> 
> This is the equipment I will have all together after swapping out the two D12's:
> 
> 1 - HR24
> 1 - H24
> 1 - HR21-200
> 2 - HR20-700
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


Corerct, you cannot have more than 8 tuners with your current LNB. You will need to swap it out for a legacy LNB, run 4 cables down, and use a SWiM16. DirecTV should do the install for you, but they might charge you for the tech visit and/or hardware depending on your account history. Most likely, they will just charge you for the tech visit.

- Merg


----------



## mradonis

The Merg said:


> Corerct, you cannot have more than 8 tuners with your current LNB. You will need to swap it out for a legacy LNB, run 4 cables down, and use a SWiM16. DirecTV should do the install for you, but they might charge you for the tech visit and/or hardware depending on your account history. Most likely, they will just charge you for the tech visit.
> 
> - Merg


Thank you again.


----------



## richierod

Hi, newbie here. I have had DirecTV for years and finally decided to order the Whole Home service. I got a really great deal where the CSR credited my account (essentially) for the entire cost of the install ( new HR24, new HD receiver , new dish), and gave me 24 mos. of HD service to boot. I'm happy and can't wait to get my service installed.
My question: Are folks still having trouble with getting an install without Internet access provided? Should I call DirecTV and make sure they are going to install Internet access for the Whole Home service, or is this something that was a bump in the road only early in the roll out? Thanks!


----------



## terminal33

Hello all, I just had Directv installed yesterday. I have an HR24 downstairs and another one upstairs. The installer connected the downstairs one to my router, as well as my phone line. But the WHDVR isn't working. The 2 boxes are not networked. The downstairs one can obviously connect to the internet, but the upstairs one can't. 

The installer told me that all I need is for the downstairs one to be connected to my router and the other box will be networked. But in the Menu it shows that I don't have any networked receivers. Any solutions?

I keep reading that the HR24 shouldn't be connected directly to a router. But that contradicts what the installer did. Thanks.


----------



## paul91

The tech is wrong. To get internet for both receivers there should be a broadband adapter with its seperate coax line and the adapter connected to your router. If you disconnect the ethernet and rerun setup then whole home will work if you have the service but no internet access until the broadband adapter is installed.



terminal33 said:


> Hello all, I just had Directv installed yesterday. I have an HR24 downstairs and another one upstairs. The installer connected the downstairs one to my router, as well as my phone line. But the WHDVR isn't working. The 2 boxes are not networked. The downstairs one can obviously connect to the internet, but the upstairs one can't.
> 
> The installer told me that all I need is for the downstairs one to be connected to my router and the other box will be networked. But in the Menu it shows that I don't have any networked receivers. Any solutions?
> 
> I keep reading that the HR24 shouldn't be connected directly to a router. But that contradicts what the installer did. Thanks.


----------



## bubbagumper6

Ok, I'm a little confused here, I just got Directv in August so my receivers are fairly new. I wanted the whole home DVR thing and was looking at it on their website. When I clicked the "What do I need" link, it told me my install was already set up and ready for the whole home DVR so I just went ahead and activated it. I get home and my receivers are asking me to name them, which I did. But I can't seem to get it to work? The receiver in the living room is an HDDVR and the one in the bedroom is just a standard receiver (nonHD). If I go to the menu and select the whole home dvr thing it says that there isn't any receivers networked to it...can someone help? thanks guys


----------



## The Merg

bubbagumper6 said:


> Ok, I'm a little confused here, I just got Directv in August so my receivers are fairly new. I wanted the whole home DVR thing and was looking at it on their website. When I clicked the "What do I need" link, it told me my install was already set up and ready for the whole home DVR so I just went ahead and activated it. I get home and my receivers are asking me to name them, which I did. But I can't seem to get it to work? The receiver in the living room is an HDDVR and the one in the bedroom is just a standard receiver (nonHD). If I go to the menu and select the whole home dvr thing it says that there isn't any receivers networked to it...can someone help? thanks guys


Are you having that issue on both receivers? It sounds like you probably don't have a Broadband DECA. In that case, the receivers generate their own IP address and then have to find each other. The HR24 and the H24 seem to generate IP addresses that are somewhat farther apart than each other so sometimes it can take a little bit before they see each other.

All this is assuming that your receivers are an HR24 and H24. If this is not the case, you are going to require some additional hardware. Also, if you do have a HR24 and H24 and have one of them hooked up to your home network via ethernet, it will need to be unplugged. With the HR24 and H24 receivers, either all of them have to be connected via ethernet or not for Whole Home to work.

Another thing to do is to go into Network Setup and test the connection. Verify that the coax connection is good. Once again, this assumes that you are not using ethernet connected to your receivers.

- Merg


----------



## bubbagumper6

ah, see my DVR is connected to my network...that sucks I can't keep it networked and use the whole home dvr. Does it need to be networked in order to program my dvr over the computer? Or can that go over this DECA line too?


EDIT: I've got an HR22 (HD DVR) and an H23 (SD receiver).


----------



## The Merg

If you are referring to using the DirecTV website or mobile apps for setting up recordings, that is sent via satellite so no Internet connection is required for that.

- Merg


----------



## bubbagumper6

Well I unplugged the ethernet cable from my router last night but I still couldn't get it to work....didn't have a lot of time to mess with it though so I'll try and figure it out tonight. I guess the only thing the ethernet cable was needed for was for media server stuff and I hated the way that worked on my DVR anyway so I only use my PS3 for that now.


----------



## The Merg

bubbagumper6 said:


> Well I unplugged the ethernet cable from my router last night but I still couldn't get it to work....didn't have a lot of time to mess with it though so I'll try and figure it out tonight. I guess the only thing the ethernet cable was needed for was for media server stuff and I hated the way that worked on my DVR anyway so I only use my PS3 for that now.


After you unplug the ethernet cable, you need to Reset Network Settings so that it will revert to using DECA instead of ethernet. That will also reset the IP address of the receiver to its internal IP address.

Also, can you confirm that you have an HR24 and H24? If you don't know what you have, press and hold the Info button for 3 seconds so the Setup Info screen comes on. You should see your receiver model and manufacturer numbers.

- Merg


----------



## MISpat

bubbagumper6 said:


> EDIT: I've got an HR22 (HD DVR) and an H23 (SD receiver).


I'm a little confused here. I am 99% certain that model H23 is an HD receiver, but you've mentioned twice that it's an SD receiver. Can you verify the model# and post back? I don't know of any SD receivers that will let you watch programs from your HD-DVR. But if it's the model# you stated, then it should allow you to network them together for whole-home DVR.


----------



## bubbagumper6

Yes I have an HR22 and an H23 which I realize now is an HD receiver. However I did not ask for it to be an HD receiver, nor am I paying for it to be, so that's why I thought it was an SD receiver...guess I just got lucky and they were out of the SD receivers at the time? Anyway, the reason I know those are the models is because I looked at the front corner of the receiver, down by where the little card sticks in, there's a sticker and it has the model number on them. I didn't reset the network settings yet so I'll do that when I get home 

thanks


----------



## MISpat

They may have just given it to you at no cost because I believe the current new customer offer is one HD-DVR and one HD receiver. In any case, at least we know you have the right equipment for whole-home.


----------



## Richierich

The Merg said:


> If you don't know what you have, press and hold the Info button for 3 seconds so the Setup Info screen comes on. You should see your receiver model and manufacturer numbers.
> - Merg


MERG, I didn't know that you can Press and Hold the Info Button and get the Info Screen that way.

How Quick and Easy is that to do???

Great Little Tip!!! Thanks.


----------



## The Merg

bubbagumper6 said:


> Yes I have an HR22 and an H23 which I realize now is an HD receiver. However I did not ask for it to be an HD receiver, nor am I paying for it to be, so that's why I thought it was an SD receiver...guess I just got lucky and they were out of the SD receivers at the time? Anyway, the reason I know those are the models is because I looked at the front corner of the receiver, down by where the little card sticks in, there's a sticker and it has the model number on them. I didn't reset the network settings yet so I'll do that when I get home
> 
> thanks


Okay. I missed where you stated what receivers you have. With your setup, you would need an ethernet cable connected to each receiver from your router OR you need to have DECAs attached behind each receiver. If you wanted to go the DIY route for the latter, you will need to purchase 2 DECAs, 2 small coax patch cables, and 2 ethernet patch cables. That will get you up an running with MRV.



richierich said:


> MERG, I didn't know that you can Press and Hold the Info Button and get the Info Screen that way.
> 
> How Quick and Easy is that to do???
> 
> Great Little Tip!!! Thanks.


Yup. Very quick and easy. (well, 3 seconds quick )

- Merg


----------



## bubbagumper6

The Merg said:


> Okay. I missed where you stated what receivers you have. With your setup, you would need an ethernet cable connected to each receiver from your router OR you need to have DECAs attached behind each receiver. If you wanted to go the DIY route for the latter, you will need to purchase 2 DECAs, 2 small coax patch cables, and 2 ethernet patch cables. That will get you up an running with MRV.


Awesome...so when they said "Your setup is already ready for Whole Home DVR" what they really meant was "Your setup is ready except for the part where you have to buy more things and run cables".

How expensive is the DECA route? I'd rather not have to run an ethernet cable all the way to the bedroom if I can avoid it...

EDIT: Actually, instead of screwing around with the DECA stuff, I think I'm just going to buy a wireless gaming adapter and use that to connect the bedroom receiver...that will work, correct?


----------



## MISpat

bubbagumper6 said:


> EDIT: Actually, instead of screwing around with the DECA stuff, I think I'm just going to buy a wireless gaming adapter and use that to connect the bedroom receiver...that will work, correct?


I'll let someone else who's tried wireless comment on whether or not it would work but I'll just throw in that I think you'd be better off with hard wired because you are sending high definition video so the extra speed would be well worth it. Even with the DECA setup, rewind and fast forward is sluggish so I can only imagine it would be worse with wireless.

Didn't you say that you just had a new installation though? I am surprised that they didn't do the whole home installation when they performed the entire install, I thought that was standard now if you ask for it when you sign up. If you have to do it after the fact, they charge $149 to do the DECA install with broadband DECA as well (something you'd need with DECA if you want your receivers connected to the internet as well)


----------



## bubbagumper6

MISpat said:


> I'll let someone else who's tried wireless comment on whether or not it would work but I'll just throw in that I think you'd be better off with hard wired because you are sending high definition video so the extra speed would be well worth it. Even with the DECA setup, rewind and fast forward is sluggish so I can only imagine it would be worse with wireless.
> 
> Didn't you say that you just had a new installation though? I am surprised that they didn't do the whole home installation when they performed the entire install, I thought that was standard now if you ask for it when you sign up. If you have to do it after the fact, they charge $149 to do the DECA install with broadband DECA as well (something you'd need with DECA if you want your receivers connected to the internet as well)


Well I secured a router for a whopping $17 so I'm going to bridge it for the bedroom, I'll report back with my results. If it doesn't work I'm just going to call Directv and have them cancel the whole home dvr. It's pretty ****ty that it said on the website my setup was ready for the service yet it's obviously not.


----------



## Richierich

bubbagumper6 said:


> EDIT: Actually, instead of screwing around with the DECA stuff, I think I'm just going to buy a wireless gaming adapter and use that to connect the bedroom receiver...that will work, correct?


I've got 4 "N" Speed WGA600N Gaming Adapters for sale that were only used for about 3 months until I went the DECA Route. Let me know if you want to buy one or all of them.


----------



## bubbagumper6

richierich said:


> I've got 4 "N" Speed WGA600N Gaming Adapters for sale that were only used for about 3 months until I went the DECA Route. Let me know if you want to buy one or all of them.


See my last post. I got a router to bridge, thanks anyway


----------



## MISpat

bubbagumper6 said:


> It's pretty ****ty that it said on the website my setup was ready for the service yet it's obviously not.


Did you ask them for it when you signed up for service? Regardless, if you just had your initial install done, I'd call them back and ask why it wasn't set up on your install and if they can come back to fix that. I've had pretty good luck with them doing the right thing for me since I signed up over a year ago (although I did need to speak to the retention dept a couple of times, even though I had no intention of cancelling service)


----------



## mjm76

I am considering getting MRV installed in my home but I have several questions/concerns about MRV.

1. I currently have two HD DVRs and two HD receivers. If I got MRV and were to record 2 shows on each of my HD DVRs, how does this affect what I can watch on my other two HD receivers? For example could I still watch live TV on each of these receivers or would me recording 4 shows at one time on the other two HD DVRs limit me to watching only some other previously recorded show?
2. Also if the same scenario existed above ( 4 recordings being done), does this mean that I would not be able to pause live TV on my 2 HD receivers since 4 recordings are occuring?

3. My other concern is how would getting whole home DVR affect my current wireless setup on my HR24-500? I currently have it connected to the internet wirelessly so I could do on demand if I wanted to.

Thanks for any feed back anyone can give me.


----------



## MISpat

mjm76 said:


> I am considering getting MRV installed in my home but I have several questions/concerns about MRV.
> 
> 1. I currently have two HD DVRs and two HD receivers. If I got MRV and were to record 2 shows on each of my HD DVRs, how does this affect what I can watch on my other two HD receivers? For example could I still watch live TV on each of these receivers or would me recording 4 shows at one time on the other two HD DVRs limit me to watching only some other previously recorded show?
> 2. Also if the same scenario existed above ( 4 recordings being done), does this mean that I would not be able to pause live TV on my 2 HD receivers since 4 recordings are occuring?
> 
> 3. My other concern is how would getting whole home DVR affect my current wireless setup on my HR24-500? I currently have it connected to the internet wirelessly so I could do on demand if I wanted to.
> 
> Thanks for any feed back anyone can give me.


1. There would be no effect on what you can watch on your two HD receivers. You could either watch live TV, or a recorded program stored on one of the two HDDVRs.

2. As it is currently without MRV, you would not be able to pause live TV on your HD receivers regardless of what's being recorded or not being recorded on the HDDVRs. But if you want to simulate the effect of being able to pause live TV on the HD receiver, you can tell it to record the program you're watching to one of the HDDVRs (you can do this right from the HD rcvr) and then play it back via MRV.

3. Make sure when you signup for MRV that you tell them you need it with internet connectivity. Your wireless setup will no longer be needed. A DECA will be connected to your router and then internet functions such as on demand will go through your MRV/DECA setup. It will be faster since you'll be using a hard wire instead of wireless.

With the 4 receivers you have, you've got a great setup for MRV... you won't need to purchase any hardware outside of what's included in the $149 installation charge. I say go for it!


----------



## mjm76

MISpat (Patrick),

Thanks for the information. It is very helpful.


----------



## bubbagumper6

MISpat said:


> Did you ask them for it when you signed up for service? Regardless, if you just had your initial install done, I'd call them back and ask why it wasn't set up on your install and if they can come back to fix that. I've had pretty good luck with them doing the right thing for me since I signed up over a year ago (although I did need to speak to the retention dept a couple of times, even though I had no intention of cancelling service)


Well I had to email them about a separate issue but I figured since I was on the customer service page I might as well ask them about the whole home DVR thing. The first person that responded forwarded me to a "specialist", and this specialist basically said that my original installation was supposed to have the equipment (I'm assuming the DECA stuff) and that I should call them to schedule an appointment to get the stuff installed. I emailed him back asking if this was going to cost me anything (which hopefully it won't). But it looks like they may be coming back to put the stuff in 

I just hope it's not the same installer we had the first time...he was kind of a d-bag


----------



## 549

I've been thinking about getting this installed for while. Just have a few questions that maybe you guys can help out with:

1. I have an HR21 & HR22. What other equipment is going to be needed?

2. What exactly do they need to do to set up the MVR? (How do they connect the boxes, wireless, new lines, etc)

3. Is trick play less responsive when using the MVR? (Does 30 second skip / instant replay / FFW - RWD work at the same speed it does now)


----------



## The Merg

mjm76 said:


> MISpat (Patrick),
> 
> Thanks for the information. It is very helpful.


Just an FYI, but the MRV upgrade is now $199 and should include the Cinema Connection Kit (Internet Connection Kit).

- Merg


----------



## Richierich

The Merg said:


> Just an FYI, but the MRV upgrade is now $199 and should include the Cinema Connection Kit (Internet Connection Kit).
> 
> - Merg


Wow, that's a Deal!!! :hurah:


----------



## The Merg

549 said:


> I've been thinking about getting this installed for while. Just have a few questions that maybe you guys can help out with:
> 
> 1. I have an HR21 & HR22. What other equipment is going to be needed?
> 
> 2. What exactly do they need to do to set up the MVR? (How do they connect the boxes, wireless, new lines, etc)
> 
> 3. Is trick play less responsive when using the MVR? (Does 30 second skip / instant replay / FFW - RWD work at the same speed it does now)


1. It all depends on what your current setup is. Do you currently have one or two lines going to each of your DVR's? Do you have either of them connected to the Internet. Your best bet would be to call up DirecTV and ask about the Whole Home DVR Upgrade with Cinema Connection Kit. Currently the price is $199 and includes all the hardware and installation necessary to get you going.

2. The receivers will be connected via a single coax. Since you have an HR21 and HR22, there will be a little box installed behind the receivers that the single coax will go to. From the DECA, a coax and an ethernet cable will go to the receiver. You might need a new LNB installed on your dish and a new splitter installed where the cable comes into your house. Once again, without knowing your full setup, I can't say for sure.

3. Trickplay is very close to what you have while sitting in front of the receiver.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

bubbagumper6 said:


> Well I had to email them about a separate issue but I figured since I was on the customer service page I might as well ask them about the whole home DVR thing. The first person that responded forwarded me to a "specialist", and this specialist basically said that my original installation was supposed to have the equipment (I'm assuming the DECA stuff) and that I should call them to schedule an appointment to get the stuff installed. I emailed him back asking if this was going to cost me anything (which hopefully it won't). But it looks like they may be coming back to put the stuff in
> 
> I just hope it's not the same installer we had the first time...he was kind of a d-bag


What does your original order list as line items as to what was supposed to be installed? If you post that, we can tell you if you got short-changed. You should be able to see it under your Orders on your on-line account.

- Merg


----------



## bubbagumper6

The Merg said:


> What does your original order list as line items as to what was supposed to be installed? If you post that, we can tell you if you got short-changed. You should be able to see it under your Orders on your on-line account.
> 
> - Merg


Actually I asked them to just ship me the equipment and they agreed. (for free). She said she was sending me 2 deca adapters but I believe I would need a third for the router (to insert internet into the system) correct? So I asked about the third and also about the power inserters and filters...just want to make sure they send me everything I need!

EDIT: They emailed me back and said all I need is the two DECA's (one for each receiver) so it looks like I have to buy a third for the router?


----------



## 549

The Merg said:


> 1. It all depends on what your current setup is. Do you currently have one or two lines going to each of your DVR's? Do you have either of them connected to the Internet. Your best bet would be to call up DirecTV and ask about the Whole Home DVR Upgrade with Cinema Connection Kit. Currently the price is $199 and includes all the hardware and installation necessary to get you going.
> 
> 2. The receivers will be connected via a single coax. Since you have an HR21 and HR22, there will be a little box installed behind the receivers that the single coax will go to. From the DECA, a coax and an ethernet cable will go to the receiver. You might need a new LNB installed on your dish and a new splitter installed where the cable comes into your house. Once again, without knowing your full setup, I can't say for sure.
> 
> 3. Trickplay is very close to what you have while sitting in front of the receiver.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks Merg

I have 2 lines running to each box and they are not connected to the internet.

So are you saying there is a slight delay in the trickplay?


----------



## The Merg

549 said:


> Thanks Merg
> 
> I have 2 lines running to each box and they are not connected to the internet.
> 
> So are you saying there is a slight delay in the trickplay?


With your setup, they will replace your dish LNB and run one line into your house. They will replace your multi-switch, if you have one, with a splitter and use one line for each receiver. If you have the ethernet hooked up to one of your receivers, they can use the current second line for a Broadband DECA to connect both receivers up to the Internet.

As for TrickPlay, I really never notice a difference between local and remote viewing. The biggest delay I see is when I first start to play a remote recording, but that is only a second or so more than normal.

- Merg


----------



## bubbagumper6

Well I got my DECA adapters today, hooked them up and had it working within 5 minutes 

Why the tech didn't put them in during my initial install is beyond me...but I do have a question, I didn't need any filters or power inserters...and they didn't send me one for my router. What does this mean? Does this mean I can't do VOD now or what? Basically what I'm asking is now that neither of my receivers are connected to the internet, what features will I not be able to use?


----------



## The Merg

bubbagumper6 said:


> Well I got my DECA adapters today, hooked them up and had it working within 5 minutes
> 
> Why the tech didn't put them in during my initial install is beyond me...but I do have a question, I didn't need any filters or power inserters...and they didn't send me one for my router. What does this mean? Does this mean I can't do VOD now or what? Basically what I'm asking is now that neither of my receivers are connected to the internet, what features will I not be able to use?


If you don't have a DECA to connect the DECA cloud to your router, you will not have access to VOD, PPV ordering via the Internet, MediaShare, or DirecTV2PC.

- Merg


----------



## MISpat

549 said:


> So are you saying there is a slight delay in the trickplay?


I notice a clear difference in performance with trickplay, rewind, and fast forward when watching remote recordings (both are HR24s with DECA built in). The 30 second skip takes longer to get there, and the RWD/FFD skips through the picture in chunks at a time (not very smooth) and if I'm going on one of the faster settings (usually when I hit it 4 times) it gives me a hard time coming out of it when I press play.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Anyone using 1080p Cinema movies over MRV? Just wondering if I download a 1080p/24 movie to the bedroom to save on storage space, will it play OK in the living room on the HR24?


----------



## bubbagumper6

The Merg said:


> If you don't have a DECA to connect the DECA cloud to your router, you will not have access to VOD, PPV ordering via the Internet, MediaShare, or DirecTV2PC.
> 
> - Merg


Is that all I need is one more DECA to connect the cloud to the internet? Won't I also need a power inserter for that DECA? Would I need any of the filters also? Basically I would like to get the "cloud" connected to the net and I'm just trying to figure out exactly what equipment I need to buy.


----------



## The Merg

bubbagumper6 said:


> Is that all I need is one more DECA to connect the cloud to the internet? Won't I also need a power inserter for that DECA? Would I need any of the filters also? Basically I would like to get the "cloud" connected to the net and I'm just trying to figure out exactly what equipment I need to buy.


You'll need a DECA and a PI. If you have any non-MRV receivers on your network, you'll need a BSF installed before each one if you have a SWiM-LNB. If you have a SWiM-8, you need one between the first splitter and the SWiM-8 if you have receivers off the legacy ports and also before any non-MRV receiver that is off the splitter.

- Merg


----------



## TheRatPatrol

bubbagumper6 said:


> Is that all I need is one more DECA to connect the cloud to the internet? Won't I also need a power inserter for that DECA? Would I need any of the filters also? Basically I would like to get the "cloud" connected to the net and I'm just trying to figure out exactly what equipment I need to buy.


You'll need one of these


----------



## bubbagumper6

The Merg said:


> You'll need a DECA and a PI. If you have any non-MRV receivers on your network, you'll need a BSF installed before each one if you have a SWiM-LNB. If you have a SWiM-8, you need one between the first splitter and the SWiM-8 if you have receivers off the legacy ports and also before any non-MRV receiver that is off the splitter.
> 
> - Merg


Ok, your losing me...haha. Not sure which dish I have, the only receivers I have are an H23 and an HR22 if that helps with the "non-MRV" and legacy questions.



TheRatPatrol said:


> You'll need one of these


What makes this any different then just using a DECA adapter and power inserter?


----------



## Go Beavs

bubbagumper6 said:


> ...What makes this any different than just using a DECA adapter and power inserter?


It does that exact same thing, just a little cleaner for router installations. Either kind of DECA works.


----------



## The Merg

bubbagumper6 said:


> Ok, your losing me...haha. Not sure which dish I have, the only receivers I have are an H23 and an HR22 if that helps with the "non-MRV" and legacy questions.


How many cables do you have coming down from your dish, 1 or 4? One means you have a SWiM-LNB and 4 means you have a SWiM-8. In either case, since you have only the H23 and HR22, all you need is the DECA and PI to get hooked up to the Internet.

Use a coax based off the splitter (most likely a 4-way) that is being used to feed the HR22 and H23 to hook up the Broadband DECA.

I still think that they should get you installed properly. You never answered about what the line item stated on your order as to what you ordered. If it mentions Internet Connection Kit or Cinema Connection Kit anywhere on there, DirecTV should supply you with the DECA and PI and also install it for you, to include running any additional coax cables that would be needed.

- Merg


----------



## bubbagumper6

The Merg said:


> How many cables do you have coming down from your dish, 1 or 4? One means you have a SWiM-LNB and 4 means you have a SWiM-8. In either case, since you have only the H23 and HR22, all you need is the DECA and PI to get hooked up to the Internet.
> 
> Use a coax based off the splitter (most likely a 4-way) that is being used to feed the HR22 and H23 to hook up the Broadband DECA.
> 
> I still think that they should get you installed properly. You never answered about what the line item stated on your order as to what you ordered. If it mentions Internet Connection Kit or Cinema Connection Kit anywhere on there, DirecTV should supply you with the DECA and PI and also install it for you, to include running any additional coax cables that would be needed.
> 
> - Merg


There's only 1 cable coming from the dish, it goes up to my apartment then into a splitter...

Also I can't find any documentation that I would have gotten on install day so I have no idea what the line item says...


----------



## The Merg

Okay, sounds like you have a SWiM-LNB. If you go on-line to your account DirecTV, you can look up your order and it will list out everything that was to be installed. Check that out and post back with what it says.

- Merg


----------



## bubbagumper6

The Merg said:


> Okay, sounds like you have a SWiM-LNB. If you go on-line to your account DirecTV, you can look up your order and it will list out everything that was to be installed. Check that out and post back with what it says.
> 
> - Merg


Where do I go in my account to see that info? When I click "Orders" the only thing that shows up is the recent order for my 2 DECA adapters...


----------



## The Merg

Go to My Account and then click the tab for Pending Orders. There should be a button for View All Orders on that tab.

You did get an e-mail confirmation of your order as well, correct?

- Merg


----------



## bubbagumper6

The Merg said:


> Go to My Account and then click the tab for Pending Orders. There should be a button for View All Orders on that tab.
> 
> You did get an e-mail confirmation of your order as well, correct?
> 
> - Merg


EDIT: A guy from Directv called me just now and basically told me that my original order called for the whole home kit (which is why they sent me the 2 DECA's) and not the whole home internet kit, so he can't send me another DECA for the router but I can order one. I told him it's kind of BS that the whole home kit doesn't include a DECA for the router since the receiver's DECA uses the ethernet port thus making it impossible to use some of the features...he didn't care...

It still didn't have it, when I clicked "View All Orders" it just took me to the same page as when I clicked "Orders" before. But I did find the email for my order confirmation and it doesn't say anything about any internet connectivity or media kits or anything. This is what it has:

CHOICE XTRA $63.99
$24 Bill Credit for Months 1-12 ($24.00)
$5 Bill Credit for Months 1-12 ($5.00)
HD Access $10.00
FREE HD for Life ($10.00)
DVR Service $7.00
SHOWTIME UNLIMITED $12.99
Starz Super Pack $12.99
FREE for 3 Months: SHOWTIME and Starz ($24.00)
Watch More Save More ($1.98)
Lease Fee $10.00
Lease Fee Discount (1st receiver) ($5.00)
Estimated First Bill Amount: $46.99
Estimated first bill amount does not include sales tax.
Your Equipment Selection
HD DVR Receiver $199.00
FREE HD DVR Receiver Upgrade ($199.00)
Standard Receiver Free
Satellite Dish Free
Professional Installation Free
Shipping & Handling Free
Equipment Total: $0.00
Sales Tax $0.00
Order Total Paid: $0.00


----------



## beerguy

I have a SWiM LNB and compatible HD receivers with one DVR and no internet connection. $200 to supply and install three DECAs seems crazy to me.


----------



## veryoldschool

beerguy said:


> I have a SWiM LNB and compatible HD receivers with one DVR and no internet connection. $200 to supply and install three DECAs seems crazy to me.


This is the downside of a "one price fits all" plan.
You may need a bandstop filter, some wiring, the DECAs, and "if" you have H20s they'll need to be swapped.
There is always the DIY method.


----------



## Crow159

I just ordered an HD receiver online to replace one of my D12's so that I can have WHDVR in my kitchen. 

If they send me a H24, I know it has the Deca built in so no problems hooking it up. If they send an older model will it include the Deca unit?


----------



## The Merg

Crow159 said:


> I just ordered an HD receiver online to replace one of my D12's so that I can have WHDVR in my kitchen.
> 
> If they send me a H24, I know it has the Deca built in so no problems hooking it up. If they send an older model will it include the Deca unit?


Hopefully, it was flagged that you have MRV, so they should supply the DECA. If not, just call them up and try to get them to send it to you. Hopefully, they won't tell you that a tech needs to do the install of the DECA adapter.

- Merg


----------



## ejhuzy

I'm about to get WHDVR installed tomorrow and had a question pop into my head (trying to stay in front of all the wife questions). Right now all my DVRs can record two programs while watching a previously recorded program at the same time. Does any of that change with WHDVR?

Like what happens if DVR #1 is recording two things and DVR #2 on the cloud wants DVR #1 to stream something to it? And what if DVR #1 is currently outputting a show locally?

Does that make sense?


----------



## veryoldschool

ejhuzy said:


> I'm about to get WHDVR installed tomorrow and had a question pop into my head (trying to stay in front of all the wife questions). Right now all my DVRs can record two programs while watching a previously recorded program at the same time. Does any of that change with WHDVR?
> 
> Like what happens if DVR #1 is recording two things and DVR #2 on the cloud wants DVR #1 to stream something to it? And what if DVR #1 is currently outputting a show locally?
> 
> *Does that make sense?*


No, but the DVRs don't change. 
"The recording" can be played as before, but now it can be from a remote DVR instead of "just" locally.


----------



## ejhuzy

veryoldschool said:


> No, but the DVRs don't change.
> "The recording" can be played as before, but now it can be from a remote DVR instead of "just" locally.


Thanks, let me try one more time. So DVRs can still record two different channels at the same time, while playing back a different (3rd) recording?

Maybe this is a better way to ask the question. Can a DVR be recording 2 programs, playing back a local recording locally and streaming a recording all at the same time?


----------



## veryoldschool

ejhuzy said:


> Can a DVR be recording 2 programs, playing back a local recording locally and streaming a recording all at the same time?


yes, "but" it can only stream one recording to another receiver at a time, regardless of what else it's doing.


----------



## dennisj00

In addition to recording 2 programs, playing back a local or remote recording, streaming a program to ONE other H/HR, if connected to the internet, it can be downloading one or more (queued) VOD programs. Busy, busy, busy!!


----------



## ejhuzy

veryoldschool said:


> yes, "but" it can only stream one recording to another receiver at a time, regardless of what else it's doing.





dennisj00 said:


> In addition to recording 2 programs, playing back a local or remote recording, streaming a program to ONE other H/HR, if connected to the internet, it can be downloading one or more (queued) VOD programs. Busy, busy, busy!!


Guys, thanks for the responses. I think I got it now. Sounds super flexible. Can't wait to try it out. I hope the install goes ok.


----------



## jaybee

Well I jumped in on the WHDVR install. They have to replace an older Sony T-60 and my H20-100 with a newer HR2x and H2x. That will give me:

2 - HR20-100
1 - HR2x (new)
1 - H2x (new)
3 - PCs using DIRECTV2PC

I also have the sidecar dish and older multiswitches wired in 2x. Even thorugh I have an existing ethernet LAN in the house to every room, I would prefer DECA to keep them separated. I already have 2 coax lines to each room anyway. There wasn't enough room on the order form for her to put in all my info, so I just told them to call me before coming out for wiring questions.

So I think this is what I need to tell them:

1. I want DECA connections and SWiM to all my HD recievers and DVRs.
2. I think I need my old sidecar dish replaced with a new slimline dish.
3. Replace my old multiswitches with SWiM 


With DECA, I still should be able connect the DVRs to my ethernet LAN and stream to my PCs, right?


----------



## MISpat

jaybee, give them a call back and tell them that you need the broadband DECA as well. If you don't include it on your initial whole-home install, you'll have to pay extra for it separately.


----------



## The Merg

jaybee said:


> Well I jumped in on the WHDVR install. They have to replace an older Sony T-60 and my H20-100 with a newer HR2x and H2x. That will give me:
> 
> 2 - HR20-100
> 1 - HR2x (new)
> 1 - H2x (new)
> 3 - PCs using DIRECTV2PC
> 
> I also have the sidecar dish and older multiswitches wired in 2x. Even thorugh I have an existing ethernet LAN in the house to every room, I would prefer DECA to keep them separated. I already have 2 coax lines to each room anyway. There wasn't enough room on the order form for her to put in all my info, so I just told them to call me before coming out for wiring questions.
> 
> So I think this is what I need to tell them:
> 
> 1. I want DECA connections and SWiM to all my HD recievers and DVRs.
> 2. I think I need my old sidecar dish replaced with a new slimline dish.
> 3. Replace my old multiswitches with SWiM
> 
> With DECA, I still should be able connect the DVRs to my ethernet LAN and stream to my PCs, right?


Your dish will be replaced with a Slimline SWM-LNB. The multiswitch will be replaced with a splitter. You'll get DECAs for all non H24/HR24 receivers. You'll also need the Broadband DECA as MISpat stated in order to connect the receivers to your network.

- Merg


----------



## hwilker

I am about to get set up with whole home service and I have a simple question to which I haven't been able to find an answer on this thread. 

In the excellent FAQ that starts this thread, it states that the HD receivers are capable of scheduling recordings to any HD-DVR in the house, while the HD-DVR's can only schedule locally.

What I want to know is whether or not the HD Receivers can only schedule individual recordings on HD-DVR's or whether they can also set up season passes as well? Thanks.


----------



## sticketfan

i have 2 hr20-100's and i also have a hr20-700 right now i have the 2 100s using whole home dvr with a wireless adapter hooked to one and i dont think it works good...slow playback etc.. want to get the real setup from directv. i am going to add a new hd dvr to the mix when i order (have new sony 3d television so want to get 3d programming. is there anything special i have to ask for when i order....i dont have a swim multiswitch...also my router is not in my main tv viewing room nor is it near the point at which where my cables come into the house...will this be a problem? and also what is the current price for whole home dvr install? thanks....


----------



## The Merg

hwilker said:


> I am about to get set up with whole home service and I have a simple question to which I haven't been able to find an answer on this thread.
> 
> In the excellent FAQ that starts this thread, it states that the HD receivers are capable of scheduling recordings to any HD-DVR in the house, while the HD-DVR's can only schedule locally.
> 
> What I want to know is whether or not the HD Receivers can only schedule individual recordings on HD-DVR's or whether they can also set up season passes as well? Thanks.


Yes. You can double-click the R) button to create a Season Pass for a show. Just be aware that you can't modify any of the settings for that Season Pass via the HD receiver. You will need to go to the HD-DVR to set that up.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

sticketfan said:


> i have 2 hr20-100's and i also have a hr20-700 right now i have the 2 100s using whole home dvr with a wireless adapter hooked to one and i dont think it works good...slow playback etc.. want to get the real setup from directv. i am going to add a new hd dvr to the mix when i order (have new sony 3d television so want to get 3d programming. is there anything special i have to ask for when i order....i dont have a swim multiswitch...also my router is not in my main tv viewing room nor is it near the point at which where my cables come into the house...will this be a problem? and also what is the current price for whole home dvr install? thanks....


Call up and ask for the Whole Home DVR Upgrade with Cinema Connection Kit. The standard price is $199, but it is possible to get that price reduced depending on your account history.

The install will consist of upgrading you to a SWM-LNB and replacing your multi-switch with a SWM splitter. DECAs will be supplied for each of your receivers. If your new receiver is a HR24, it won't require a DECA unit as it is built-in.

You should also get a DECA and PI to connect your receivers to your home network. You mentioned that one of your receivers is currently wireless. I assume then that the others are hardwired to your router then. If so, the installer will use a splitter behind that receiver and use the ethernet cable with this extra DECA. If you don't have an ethernet cable near any of your receivers, the installer should run a coax near your router and install the Broadband DECA and PI there.

- Merg


----------



## sticketfan

thanks for the input and only one of the receivers is hardwired the other one is not connected right now


----------



## The Merg

sticketfan said:


> thanks for the input and only one of the receivers is hardwired the other one is not connected right now


Since you have at least one hardwired, you shouldn't have an issue with getting the receivers connected to the Internet with a Broadband DECA and PI at that location.

- Merg


----------



## texasmax

All-

Currently have 2 Series 2 DTivos, 2 coax lines to each, old-school triple-LNB dish and a 4x8 multiswitch. Getting ready to order an upgrade to 2 HR24s (I want live pause on each, so getting two DVRs instead of an HR24 and an H24). I think the whole thing needs to be gutter  Also wanting Cinema Plus.

Since the new boxes will have DECA built-in, what's the full list of items I should expect on an install:
- SWM dish
- re-use the existing coax drops (80s-era lines here, not RG6- is an upgrade a necessity here?)
- CAT5 drop from SWM box to home Internet router?

Thanks all


----------



## veryoldschool

texasmax said:


> All-
> 
> Currently have 2 Series 2 DTivos, 2 coax lines to each, old-school triple-LNB dish and a 4x8 multiswitch. Getting ready to order an upgrade to 2 HR24s (I want live pause on each, so getting two DVRs instead of an HR24 and an H24). I think the whole thing needs to be gutter  Also wanting Cinema Plus.
> 
> Since the new boxes will have DECA built-in, what's the full list of items I should expect on an install:
> - SWM dish
> - re-use the existing coax drops (80s-era lines here, not RG6- is an upgrade a necessity here?)
> - CAT5 drop from SWM box to home Internet router?
> 
> Thanks all


SWM dish
RG6
broadband DECA for bridging to router


----------



## texasmax

Thank you VOS!


----------



## beerguy

Has anyone had any luck in getting this installed recently for less than $199?


----------



## adamyork

beerguy said:


> Has anyone had any luck in getting this installed recently for less than $199?


I recently got whole home dvr installed, and the rep gave me a $100 credit on the $199 install price. She originally said that she'd give me the install for $99, but that the system wouldn't take that price, so she charged me $199 and credited my account $100.


----------



## The Merg

adamyork said:


> I recently got whole home dvr installed, and the rep gave me a $100 credit on the $199 install price. She originally said that she'd give me the install for $99, but that the system wouldn't take that price, so she charged me $199 and credited my account $100.


Glad to hear you got a good deal...

... and :welcome_s to DBSTalk!

- Merg


----------



## Richierich

adamyork said:


> I recently got whole home dvr installed, and the rep gave me a $100 credit on the $199 install price. She originally said that she'd give me the install for $99, but that the system wouldn't take that price, so she charged me $199 and credited my account $100.


Not a bad deal so ENJOY!!!


----------



## CDJohnson25

beerguy said:


> Has anyone had any luck in getting this installed recently for less than $199?


Welcome beerguy! I'm not on here much, but have been lately as I've jumped in the WHDVR pool.

I just had WHDVR installed a few weeks ago, plus 2 new H24's for a $19.95 (+tax) handling charge.

It all started with an offer on my online account for a Free HD Receiver customer "loyalty" offer. I called DTV and parlayed that offer into the package above by asking them that I had heard the WHDVR install was free for long-term customers in good standing. It took almost an hour on the phone, but roughly $450 in equipment and services for $20 is a good return. GL on your install!


----------



## jaybee

The Merg said:


> Your dish will be replaced with a Slimline SWM-LNB. The multiswitch will be replaced with a splitter. You'll get DECAs for all non H24/HR24 receivers. You'll also need the Broadband DECA as MISpat stated in order to connect the receivers to your network.
> 
> - Merg


Ok I asked about the broadband DECA and the lady assured me it will come with the Cinema Connection kit that was priced at $199.

They are supposed to be here tomorrow morning to do the install.


----------



## MISpat

CDJohnson25 said:


> It took almost an hour on the phone, but roughly $450 in equipment and services for $20 is a good return. GL on your install!


Nice negotiating, dude! :up:

And here I thought I got a good deal getting the WHDVR install and an HR24 for 100 bucks (it was still well worth it though!)


----------



## Richierich

Yes, I got a Great Deal and couldn't believe it but got WHDVR Service with DECA/SWM installed and an HR24-500 all for $75 with a New LNB and and 2 SWM8 Multiswitches!!!

Wow, was I a Happy Camper!!! :lol:


----------



## dhkinil

I am sure this is posted and I think I picked this up from other posts, but to be sure as I have to open some walls and I only want to do it once, so, I am going to wire my neighbor's house tomorrow. He got a panasonic with viera cast so I plan to bring an ethernet cable to his tv, if he gets a deca system will he get vod without bringing an ethernet cable to his hr24, in other words if there is an internet connection in his whole house deca system, is he good for vod or do I need to bring a second ethernet port up to the hr? 

thanks

dhkinil


----------



## veryoldschool

dhkinil said:


> I am sure this is posted and I think I picked this up from other posts, but to be sure as I have to open some walls and I only want to do it once, so, I am going to wire my neighbor's house tomorrow. He got a panasonic with viera cast so I plan to bring an ethernet cable to his tv, if he gets a deca system will he get vod without bringing an ethernet cable to his hr24, in other words if there is an internet connection in his whole house deca system, is he good for vod or do I need to bring a second ethernet port up to the hr?
> 
> thanks
> 
> dhkinil


The DECA network only needs one broadband DECA to access the internet for all receivers on the DECA cloud.


----------



## dhkinil

veryoldschool said:


> The DECA network only needs one broadband DECA to access the internet for all receivers on the DECA cloud.


thanks, you are always the most knowledgeable guy here,


----------



## veryoldschool

dhkinil said:


> thanks, you are always the most knowledgeable guy here,


Thanks, "but" I may have only posted quicker. :lol:


----------



## Laxguy

My Whole House install is scheduled for Monday, and it's feeling like early Christmas! Plus possibly new software this weekend! Hooo-Aaaaah!

As I now have an HR 20-700 in the LR, and which will be replaced by HR24 on DECA, is there any benefit to retaining the second wire that's now on one of the tuner inputs on the HR20?

And will this one wire really carry my home network, allow two recordings on both machines, and watch a fifth program on my H21-100??


----------



## tkrandall

Well, it is one wire from the dish to a splitter, but then separate coax wires to each receiver, DVR, or internet DECA/connection kit. But it is all on one "cloud".


----------



## Doug Brott

Laxguy said:


> My Whole House install is scheduled for Monday, and it's feeling like early Christmas! Plus possibly new software this weekend! Hooo-Aaaaah!
> 
> As I now have an HR 20-700 in the LR, and which will be replaced by HR24 on DECA, is there any benefit to retaining the second wire that's now on one of the tuner inputs on the HR20?
> 
> And will this one wire really carry my home network, allow two recordings on both machines, and watch a fifth program on my H21-100??


When you say "5th program" on your H21-100, I'm going to assume that you are either keeping the HR20 active or you have some other HR unit that you haven't mentioned elsewhere in the house.

The (new) HR24 supports 2 tuners via a single coax cable and has DECA built in for networking
The legacy (HR20, HR21, HR22, HR23) HD-DVRs do not have DECA built in, but can still support 2 tuners via a single coax cable and support the use of a dongle to inject network traffic into the coax cable.
Your H21-100 supports a single tuner, but it will have to rerun the guided setup to convert it from a "non-SWiM" to a "SWiM" configuration.

That would leave you with 2 tuners per DVR (sounds like you have 2) and one tuner for the non-DVR.

Each box, DVR or non-DVR would have one coax cable pulled to it. So the second coax currently in the living room would go unused unless you put both the HR20 and the HR24 in the same location.

If you are not utilizing a second receiver at the same location, you could remove the coax completely or (what I'd do) just tuck it behind/under something so that it's out of the way and not visible. It could be useful in the future. OR, you may end up using that second coax as the injection point for your Internet DECA (Cinema Connection Kit).

You really have a lot of options on this one.


----------



## Laxguy

DB, tkr-

Ah, yes, and thanks; it's becoming clearer and clearer. I will have three points of viewing, H21-200 in BR; HR24 in LR, and HR20-700 in Office, though not much viewing there, but it'll be a good place for the 'extra' DVR, which I may move to the LR next to the main (HR24) DVR, so retaining that second wire will happen, out of sight as you suggested. 

And tkr, yes, thanks, too. I was pretty clear that it'd be one wire running to each receiver/DVR. I am obviously not a traffic manager, have slightly more than zero knowledge of packet transmission, but not much! It seems like a lot going on, when one DVR is pulling in two recordings from the same wire that it's sending a signal to another one, all the while (?) handling network traffic, and heaven knows: Much more than that!(?).


----------



## tkrandall

The traffic from the dish vs the whole-home traffic between the DVRs and the internet download traffic occupy different portions of the frequency spectrum on the coax.

For starters, the SWM is a traffic cop, if you will, that can handle 8 tuners in the frequency spectrum used on the coax and allocated for the satellite programming. It does this by assigning a ~100 mhz (if I recall correctly) wide slice to each tuner. Only spectrum needed for the requested programming signal for each tuner is sent down the pipe. This uses a lot less space than does the traditional stack plan from a non-SWM setup with a slimline dish. 

A portion of this "leftover" spectrum is untilized by the whole-home dvr network for it's traffic. 


There is some good info on how all this works here under the DirecTV forums.


----------



## veryoldschool

tkrandall said:


> The traffic from the dish vs the whole-home traffic between the DVRs and the internet download traffic occupy different portions of the frequency spectrum on the coax.
> 
> For starters, the SWM is a traffic cop, if you will, that can handle 8 tuners in the frequency spectrum used on the coax and allocated for the satellite programming. It does this by assigning a ~100 mhz (if I recall correctly) wide slice to each tuner. Only spectrum needed for the requested programming signal for each tuner is sent down the pipe. This uses a lot less space than does the traditional stack plan from a non-SWM setup with a slimline dish.
> 
> A portion of this "leftover" spectrum is untilized by the whole-home dvr network for it's traffic.
> 
> There is some good info on how all this works here under the DirecTV forums.


Or even this forum:


----------



## Laxguy

veryoldschool said:


> Or even this forum:


Hah! Yes, indeed, and I am trying to read several hours a day.... I just find it hard to believe-on one level- that so much info can be throughput just one silly wire. Until reading the forum, I had thought that channel changing was so slow that it - the DVR- had to maybe communicate with the satellite to tell it to beam a different station to me.... well, o.k., I didn't *really* believe that, but it seemed like it.


----------



## utlimate_ed

I'm looking forward to changing to the whole home DVR setup when I move into my new house in May. My wife has come up with a couple of questions that I haven't been able to find an answer for.

I understand that a DVR can stream a show out and stream a show in at the same time. Can the DVR still record two shows while streaming? I suspect yes since it looks like those actions are at different frequency bands on the coax.

Second question - Can a show be streamed to another box, and also be watched on the main box at a different point? Seems like is should be possible since its still just bits on the drive, but I wondered if a show gets "locked" somehow when a local or remote user is watching it.


----------



## The Merg

utlimate_ed said:


> I'm looking forward to changing to the whole home DVR setup when I move into my new house in May. My wife has come up with a couple of questions that I haven't been able to find an answer for.
> 
> I understand that a DVR can stream a show out and stream a show in at the same time. Can the DVR still record two shows while streaming? I suspect yes since it looks like those actions are at different frequency bands on the coax.
> 
> Second question - Can a show be streamed to another box, and also be watched on the main box at a different point? Seems like is should be possible since its still just bits on the drive, but I wondered if a show gets "locked" somehow when a local or remote user is watching it.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Recording shows and viewing them are completely separate. So, you can be recording two shows, serving a recorded show to another receiver while at the same time watching a recorded show from another receiver.

As for streaming a show to another receiver and watching that same show locally, that is not possible. When you want to watch a show that is being watched somewhere else, the recording has to be *Stopped* at the one location.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool

The Merg said:


> As for streaming a show to another receiver and watching that same show locally, that is not possible. When you want to watch a show that is being watched somewhere else, the recording has to be *Stopped* at the one location.
> 
> - Merg


You seemed to have mixed up locally and "another remote" location.
You can watch a recording locally [on the DVR] while viewing it remotely [at only one location at a time].


----------



## The Merg

veryoldschool said:


> You seemed to have mixed up locally and "another remote" location.
> You can watch a recording locally [on the DVR] while viewing it remotely [at only one location at a time].


That's what I thought, but I've had issues if I don't Stop it on the DVR I am currently watching on. As I only have 2 DVRs, there's no chance that I'm trying to watch it remotely on a 3rd DVR.

This issue for me has occurred whether I am watching it remotely on one DVR and then go to the local DVR or vice versa. I'll get a message that the program cannot be viewed right now. As soon as I go to the other location and Stop playback it will work. I'll give it another try later today.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool

Started one remotely and then started it locally, "no problems here".


----------



## tkrandall

veryoldschool said:


> Started one remotely and then started it locally, "no problems here".


I have not run into any problems with that either. 3 HRs on my network.


----------



## Neenahboy

I'd like to modernize my parents' D* setup. They currently have an HR20-700 in the family room and a H20 in the basement, and they're still on the legacy Choice Xtra Plus HD DVR plan. Neither receiver has been connected to the Internet before, and hardwiring is not an option at this point.

I'm getting close to ordering Whole Home DVR, which I understand is now $199 and still includes equipment swaps. They'd need an SWM-compatible dish, and I'd like a HD DVR in the basement to replace the H20. In addition, the HR20 has been displaying classic HDD failure signs for a while now; therefore, while that model can support WHDVR, I'd want it swapped as well. 

My ideal scenario would be swapping the HR20 and H20 with two HR24s and getting the new SWM dis and splitter for a reasonable cash commitment, while being permitted to keep my legacy package. Complicating matters further is the Cinema Connection Kit, which I still don't quite grasp.

So, my questions are as follows:

It seems like I'm in a rather precarious position with regard to the receiver situation. How likely am I to get screwed on the upgrade costs?

My understanding is that CCK is basically the Broadband DECA from the ICK that serves as the central D* equipment hub through my router. Anything else I need to know? Would this be acceptable for my setup?

Can I do all this and keep the legacy package? There were reports here at the end of the MRV beta that CSRs could update the package, add WHDVR, and revert back. Is this still possible? Also, would the second DVR be covered under this package, or would it be subject to an additional $7/mo.?

Would it be better to first pester them for account credits to offset equipment purchases from a third party and THEN have WHDVR installed? Is that still essentially the only way to guarantee HR24s?


----------



## The Merg

Questions answered in-line in *red*... Plus additional comments below...



Neenahboy said:


> I'd like to modernize my parents' D* setup. They currently have an HR20-700 in the family room and a H20 in the basement, and they're still on the legacy Choice Xtra Plus HD DVR plan. Neither receiver has been connected to the Internet before, and hardwiring is not an option at this point.
> 
> I'm getting close to ordering Whole Home DVR, which I understand is now $199 and still includes equipment swaps. They'd need an SWM-compatible dish, and I'd like a HD DVR in the basement to replace the H20. In addition, the HR20 has been displaying classic HDD failure signs for a while now; therefore, while that model can support WHDVR, I'd want it swapped as well.
> 
> My ideal scenario would be swapping the HR20 and H20 with two HR24s and getting the new SWM dis and splitter for a reasonable cash commitment, while being permitted to keep my legacy package. Complicating matters further is the Cinema Connection Kit, which I still don't quite grasp.
> 
> So, my questions are as follows:
> 
> It seems like I'm in a rather precarious position with regard to the receiver situation. How likely am I to get screwed on the upgrade costs?
> 
> *The H20 is not MRV compatible so it would need to be swapped out. By requesting it to be upgraded to a HD-DVR, it could cost you anywhere from nothing to $199. The WHDVR upgrade will cost up to $199, but can be less depending on your account history.*
> 
> My understanding is that CCK is basically the Broadband DECA from the ICK that serves as the central D* equipment hub through my router. Anything else I need to know? Would this be acceptable for my setup?
> 
> *Yes. The CCK is just a Broadband DECA and PI. If you don't have a receiver that is near an ethernet connection, you have two options. One is to have the CCK installed near a receiver and use a wireless ethernet adapter. The other is that as part of the upgrade, the installer is required to install a coax cable near the router, so you can always go that route if you want.*
> 
> Can I do all this and keep the legacy package? There were reports here at the end of the MRV beta that CSRs could update the package, add WHDVR, and revert back. Is this still possible? Also, would the second DVR be covered under this package, or would it be subject to an additional $7/mo.?
> 
> *Some people have managed to keep that legacy package and some have not. It will probably just depend on the CSR that you get. I do believe that in order to turn on MRV, they need to take you off the package. I believe it will just depend on how good the CSR is if they can get you back on it. The DVR fee ($7) and MRV fee ($3) are per account and not per receiver.*
> 
> Would it be better to first pester them for account credits to offset equipment purchases from a third party and THEN have WHDVR installed? Is that still essentially the only way to guarantee HR24s?
> 
> *You can always give that a try. The only way to guarantee an HR24 is to go through a retailer. Not sure if you will get a credit big enough to offset two HD-DVRs, but you might get something.*


With regard to the HR20 that is failing... If you decide to not get advanced credits (or can't get any), you might want to get the HR20 listed for replacement when you have the WHDVR upgrade performed. This way it will be replaced by a tech as opposed to DirecTV shipping one out to you (luck of the draw). The day that your install is to be performed (first thing in the morning), call up the installer and see if they can get your HR24's for both the H20 swap out and the HR20 replacement.

- Merg


----------



## WDAQ

Please forgive me for not having a clue what I'm doing. I have a question regarding ethernet vs Deca for my situation and I'm not sure where the proper place is to post it. I've been reading and reading and I still have questions. I'll just ask here and feel free to explain to me what I should have done instead of posting it here, if I was wrong to do that. I'm smart, but ignorant.  I only have 2 receivers, HR23-700 and HR20-700. Currently, the HR23 is hooked to my Netgear router via ethernet cable for VOD. That router is hooked to an old desktop (with a magicjack hooked up to it) via ethernet and wirelessly to a newer laptop, that I primarily use. My plan is to pay $20 for an additional ethernet cable to connect the HR20 to the router and pay the $3/mo for MRV. It seems ridiculous to pay for an entire Deca hook up when I can buy a $20 cable, if that is all I need. Problem is, I'm not convinced that is all I need. I've read about switch ports and all sorts of home ethernet system set ups and mine is so simple that it seems I'm missing something. Am I? I don't have an SWM at all. I have 4 lines coming in from the dish, 2 go to the living room and two go to the bedroom receivers. VERY BASIC and old school. My dish was recently upgraded because the original was so old the plastic was crumbling off. Not sure why I didn't get upgraded to an SWM dish. Because of my setup, I need EVERYTHING to go to Deca and it just seems cheaper to buy and hook up one ethernet cable, if that's all I need. Please educate me on the ethernet hook up and posting on these forums. Thanks from the noobie.


----------



## The Merg

WDAQ said:


> Please forgive me for not having a clue what I'm doing. I have a question regarding ethernet vs Deca for my situation and I'm not sure where the proper place is to post it. I've been reading and reading and I still have questions. I'll just ask here and feel free to explain to me what I should have done instead of posting it here, if I was wrong to do that. I'm smart, but ignorant.  I only have 2 receivers, HR23-700 and HR20-700. Currently, the HR23 is hooked to my Netgear router via ethernet cable for VOD. That router is hooked to an old desktop (with a magicjack hooked up to it) via ethernet and wirelessly to a newer laptop, that I primarily use. My plan is to pay $20 for an additional ethernet cable to connect the HR20 to the router and pay the $3/mo for MRV. It seems ridiculous to pay for an entire Deca hook up when I can buy a $20 cable, if that is all I need. Problem is, I'm not convinced that is all I need. I've read about switch ports and all sorts of home ethernet system set ups and mine is so simple that it seems I'm missing something. Am I? I don't have an SWM at all. I have 4 lines coming in from the dish, 2 go to the living room and two go to the bedroom receivers. VERY BASIC and old school. My dish was recently upgraded because the original was so old the plastic was crumbling off. Not sure why I didn't get upgraded to an SWM dish. Because of my setup, I need EVERYTHING to go to Deca and it just seems cheaper to buy and hook up one ethernet cable, if that's all I need. Please educate me on the ethernet hook up and posting on these forums. Thanks from the noobie.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Yes, all you need to do is hook up an ethernet cable from the HR20 to your router. Send an e-mail according to the instructions in this thread to get MRV activated in an unsupported mode.

If you have problems with your receivers dropping off line, take a look at setting up static IP addresses for them according to the instructions in this thread.

BTW, check out Monoprice.com for quality, inexpensive cables.

- Merg


----------



## StangGT909

I have some questions about the Cinema plus and I hope you guys can help.
I would really appreciate it!!!!!

I had my system installed in July. I read up on this forum and specifically asked for the latest receivers, a SWM system, and the DECA's when ordering.

I received all of the above except the DECA for the internet. The installer told me, "we haven't gotten those yet". I was frustrated but figured I have an ethernet drop at my TV anyhow so oh well.

Fast forward to December and my sister just got a new installation with the home cinema kit. Wow I realized what I was missing! 

I'm pissed that I didn't get what I asked for when I ordered.

1) Why exactly can't you just plug the your ethernet into the back of the HR24 without the whole DECA setup?

2) In their computer, can they pull up records of my original work order to see that I requested it?

3) I read on earlier pages that it's $199 or $99 if you deal, but if they see that I ordered it and didn't get it, any chance I can get it "now" for free?

4) Why do the HR24's require "professional installation" ? 

5) I browsed a few satellite equipment websites before turning to ebay and see that I can get a DECA and PI for ~ $15. If I purchase one off ebay, is there any reason why someone with technical abilities and access to this forum could not get it to work? Is there really much more to it than plugging it in and setting up the IP on the receiver?
Do they have to add it to your account or is it automatically on your receiver?


6) Dumb question time.. what's the difference between
(DECABB1R0) and (DECABB1R0) ? (the big black one vs the small white one) 
Is it just build in power supply vs no power supply (AC plug still required)
I assume if purchasing online, it would be recommended to get the black one with the built in supply.


That's a lot of questions but if someone can help I'd really appreciate it!!!


----------



## veryoldschool

"Back in July" they were still suffering through how all of this works.
"Any" DECA with a PI will work, and both types have external "wall warts" for power. Packaging is the only difference.
If you have a free coax drop then do it yourself. If you can simply add a 2-way splitter to what you have now, then "again" do it yourself.
There isn't anything added to your account for it.
The HR24 has internal DECA, so this may be what/why they say "professional installation".


> 1) Why exactly can't you just plug the your ethernet into the back of the HR24 without the whole DECA setup?


Because doing this disables the internal DECA.


----------



## coota

doesn't a wireless internet system work also instead of a hard wire ethernet cable?


----------



## StangGT909

Thanks for your help. For $15+ $5 shipping I can get a DECA so if I can install myself, it's not really worth evening calling them with the hassle.

There's one more part that I'm a little cloudy on... I'd like you to explain more.

I currently only have 2 TV's so they installed the 2-way splitter with the green sticker:

DIRECTV SWS-2 Satellite 2-Way Wide Band MRV Compatible Splitter (2 -2150 MHz)

Is the Directv SWS splitter different than a regular splitter?

Meaning, on one of the outputs can I put in a small patch cable, and then another 2-way splitter (old standard type), and then have one go to the TV and the other to the DECA? 

Or do I need to buy a DIRECTV SWS-4 Satellite 4-Way Wide Band MRV Compatible Splitter and replace the 2-way?

I'm guessing I need the new SWS one. I suppose you could add in a second 2-way instead of one 4-way too.


----------



## veryoldschool

StangGT909 said:


> Thanks for your help. For $15+ $5 shipping I can get a DECA so if I can install myself, it's not really worth evening calling them with the hassle.
> 
> There's one more part that I'm a little cloudy on... I'd like you to explain more.
> 
> I currently only have 2 TV's so they installed the 2-way splitter with the green sticker:
> 
> DIRECTV SWS-2 Satellite 2-Way Wide Band MRV Compatible Splitter (2 -2150 MHz)
> 
> Is the Directv SWS splitter different than a regular splitter?
> 
> Meaning, on one of the outputs can I put in a small patch cable, and then another 2-way splitter (old standard type), and then have one go to the TV and the other to the DECA?
> 
> Or do I need to buy a DIRECTV SWS-4 Satellite 4-Way Wide Band MRV Compatible Splitter and replace the 2-way?
> 
> I'm guessing I need the new SWS one.


You need to stick with the green labeled splitters for DECA, since they have been modified for DECA.
As to whether you go 4-way, or a 2-way and another 2-way, it doesn't matter. Do which ever works best for your situation.


----------



## veryoldschool

coota said:


> doesn't a wireless internet system work also instead of a hard wire ethernet cable?


Some have been able to have it work, but currently it isn't a supported method.


----------



## StangGT909

Thanks again for your help.

In summary,
I have a HR24, H24, SWM setup.

All I have to buy is:
DECA with PI power unit (About $20)
4-way splitter made for DECA (green label) (About $10-15)

Follow wiring diagram in forums

And that's it? Nothing else required?

I suppose it could only cost me $35-40 but it's too bad that "back in July" when they were still figuring it out that they didn't give it to me right from the beginning. I'll ponder it over lunch but it may still be worth a call to see what the CSR says. Ideally, if I could just get them to send the equipment in the mail, it would be the same trouble for me but free. But I'm assuming from what it says on their website that they would only offer this equipment with a technician.


----------



## veryoldschool

StangGT909 said:


> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> In summary,
> I have a HR24, H24, SWM setup.
> 
> All I have to buy is:
> DECA with PI power unit (About $20)
> 4-way splitter made for DECA (green label) (About $10-15)
> 
> Follow wiring diagram in forums
> 
> And that's it? Nothing else required?
> 
> I suppose it could only cost me $35-40 but it's too bad that "back in July" when they were still figuring it out that they didn't give it to me right from the beginning. I'll ponder it over lunch but it may still be worth a call to see what the CSR says. Ideally, if I could just get them to send the equipment in the mail, it would be the same trouble for me but free. But I'm assuming from what it says on their website that they would only offer this equipment with a technician.


"Seems right"
This whole connected home networking/MRV rollout simply wasn't handled very well from the start.
You _might _get somewhere with a phone call, but...


----------



## StangGT909

Well in general they totally botched my order.

They told me I'd get the NFL new customer deal + the 12 month rebate when actually I could only get one. The CSR actually gave me a month 1-5 price, 6-12 price, and 13+ price on the phone and they were all turned out to be totally wrong. I even asked for the NFL to go (and this also was I think before it was in their system) and then a month later when it finally showed up on their website, of course it wasn't on my account.

"Back in July" I don't even think they had the Home networking / Cinema plus listed on their website... I asked for DECA install but I guess I confused them by not calling it by the title it is now.


----------



## veryoldschool

StangGT909 said:


> Well in general they totally botched my order.
> 
> They told me I'd get the NFL new customer deal + the 12 month rebate when actually I could only get one. The CSR actually gave me a month 1-5 price, 6-12 price, and 13+ price on the phone and they were all turned out to be totally wrong. I even asked for the NFL to go (and this also was I think before it was in their system) and then a month later when it finally showed up on their website, of course it wasn't on my account.
> 
> "Back in July" I don't even think they had the Home networking / Cinema plus listed on their website... I asked for DECA install but I guess I confused them by not calling it by the title it is now.


"Back then" you needed to tell them what you wanted.
The internet connection kit [ICK] had to be asked for, for some unknown reason, which could be another $25 [or not].


----------



## StangGT909

What I'm saying though is that I technically "did" ask for it but the installer did not have the equipment or even knew what I was talking about. That's why I wonder if I have a leg to stand on if I call them up and ask for them to look at my original install notes.


----------



## veryoldschool

StangGT909 said:


> What I'm saying though is that I technically "did" ask for it but the installer did not have the equipment or even knew what I was talking about. That's why I wonder if I have a leg to stand on if I call them up and ask for them to look at my original install notes.


You can/should call and explain this and see what you can get. I can't see how it would hurt to try.


----------



## StangGT909

"Because doing this disables the internal DECA"


I was thinking about what you said... what exactly do you mean by plugging in ethernet into the back will disable the internal DECA?

I want to enable the internet on only 1 box and do not need the DECA over my system.

If I plug it in, will it work on my 1 box as I intend, or will it interrupt the multi room viewing?


----------



## The Merg

StangGT909 said:


> "Because doing this disables the internal DECA"
> 
> I was thinking about what you said... what exactly do you mean by plugging in ethernet into the back will disable the internal DECA?
> 
> I want to enable the internet on only 1 box and do not need the DECA over my system.
> 
> If I plug it in, will it work on my 1 box as I intend, or will it interrupt the multi room viewing?


If you plug the ethernet cable into the HR24, DECA is disabled and MRV will not work over coax for that box. So, if you do not have a Broadband DECA hooked up you will not be able to MRV from the HR24 to the H24 anymore.

- Merg


----------



## StangGT909

Ok, that makes sense.

I'll still probably order the DECA but I'd like to try it (temporarily disabling the MRV) to at least see if the whole Cinema plus is worth it to me.


I plugged it in and I'm trying to get it to work but it still cannot connect to the internet. (I'm currently reading through the sticky thread of networking setup, I'm working through trying to assign a IP between.100-199 for my router) but it still doesn't work. Do I need to read the sticky further, or is there something else I need to do to disable it and make the internet work?


----------



## The Merg

Rerun the Satellite Setup on your receiver. That will disable the DECA and activate the ethernet connection. When done, disconnect the ethernet cable and rerun the Satellite Setup.

- Merg


----------



## StangGT909

Still not working. I re-ran the setup with the ethernet plugged in.

It said it could not connect to the internet with the defaults.

I read through the sticky and entered the following manual settings for my D-link router:

IP= 192.168.1.150 (I picked 150 because it was between 100 and 199)
Subnet = 255.255.255.0 (verified in my router setup and IPconfig)
Gateway = 192.168.0.1 (not my WAN gateway...)
DNS = 192.168.0.1 (again... router IP address)

Next I tried replacing that DNS with the DNS listed in my router and still "not connected to the internet 22)

I'd really appreciate some more tips!

Do I have more changes to make with the network setup, or could it still be due to the DECA not being disabled?


----------



## StangGT909

Merg,

I read through one of your previous threads and found something that kind of helped.

I would think I should be able to use DHCP and not have to even mess with this for my brief evaluation.... but when I go to the advanced setup it still lists the IP as 169.254..

So that means it does not see the router? I unplugged the ethernet wire from my PS3 which has no issues so I'm assuming the problem is with the HR24. 

Do you suggest further IP setting tweaks, or do you think so how I still haven't disabled the DECA/MRV to allow this to work?


----------



## veryoldschool

Plug it in and reboot.


----------



## StangGT909

veryoldschool said:


> Plug it in and reboot.


Duh... forgot about that. It works now. (figure it will take a few hours - 24 to download it's data).

I went into my bedroom and this time, the MRV playlist does not appear, which means the ethernet part worked fine.

So I guess I'm good to experiment with Cinema plus for a few days and if I decide it's really worth it, I'll order the DECA and plug it in.

I assume to reverse, I just unplug the ethernet, reboot, and I should be fine.

Thanks a ton for the help, I wouldn't have figured it out without the forums or at least hours of struggling.

One last comment... I see now that it's DECA or Ethernet... not both. Makes perfect sense to use DECA to avoid having to run CAT5, but in my case since everything is wired.... I don't get why I can't have MRV over coax with no internet, but simply internet via CAT5 to the back of my HR24


----------



## veryoldschool

StangGT909 said:


> Duh... forgot about that. It works now. (figure it will take a few hours - 24 to download it's data).
> 
> I went into my bedroom and this time, the MRV playlist does not appear, which means the ethernet part worked fine.
> 
> So I guess I'm good to experiment with Cinema plus for a few days and if I decide it's really worth it, I'll order the DECA and plug it in.
> 
> I assume to reverse, I just unplug the ethernet, reboot, and I should be fine.
> 
> Thanks a ton for the help, I wouldn't have figured it out without the forums or at least hours of struggling.
> 
> One last comment... I see now that it's DECA or Ethernet... not both. Makes perfect sense to use DECA to avoid having to run CAT5, but in my case since everything is wired.... I don't get why I can't have MRV over coax with no internet, but simply internet via CAT5 to the back of my HR24


If/when you want to go back to DECA, you'll need to remove the ethernet cable and then re-run the SAT setup.
If/when you get a BB DECA, it no longer is MRV or Cinema plus.
"Also" if everything is ethernet, you also can have MRV & Cinema plus.
What you can't do is "mix & match" with the 24s.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

So now that I have these white DECA things hooked up there is no where to plug in my wireless bridges for VOD, Apps and other things for which I need my HD receivers connected to the internet.

So how do I get these receivers back online?


----------



## veryoldschool

SPACEMAKER said:


> So now that I have these white DECA things hooked up there is no where to plug in my wireless bridges for VOD, Apps and other things for which I need my HD receivers connected to the internet.
> 
> So how do I get these receivers back online?


With one of these:









or the same thing but in a different package:










As seen here:


----------



## The Merg

SPACEMAKER said:


> So now that I have these white DECA things hooked up there is no where to plug in my wireless bridges for VOD, Apps and other things for which I need my HD receivers connected to the internet.
> 
> So how do I get these receivers back online?


Did DirecTV perform the upgrade for you? Was Cinema Connection Kit listed on your work order (check your order on-line)? If so, then the installer dropped the ball. If not, then you need another DECA like VOS shows. Hook up this extra DECA to a coax that is connected to your SWM splitter and an ethernet cable to this DECA. That will get you on your home network/Internet.

- Merg


----------



## SPACEMAKER

I had my WET610's hooked up when the installer was here but they were off to the side when he left. Do I need the guy to come back? Are my WET610's now basically useless? 

He was doing the install the day after we moved so I wasn't as vigilant as I would have been normally. It wasn't until I tried to re-connect my WET610's that I realized I was screwed.


----------



## The Merg

SPACEMAKER said:


> I had my WET610's hooked up when the installer was here but they were off to the side when he left. Do I need the guy to come back? Are my WET610's now basically useless?
> 
> He was doing the install the day after we moved so I wasn't as vigilant as I would have been normally. It wasn't until I tried to re-connect my WET610's that I realized I was screwed.


The WET610's are basically useless now. If you have the extra DECA (Cinema Connection Kit), you can hook one up to that to get all your receivers on the Internet. As asked in my previous post, is the Cinema Connection Kit/Internet Connection Kit an item on your order for the Whole Home DVR upgrade? If so and it was not set up, then you need DirecTV to come back out and install that for you.

- Merg


----------



## SPACEMAKER

I guess I didn't realize I had to specify that I needed connected home along with MRV since I set up the connected home myself prior to having MRV.

I guess I will call D* do what I need to do to get it all worked out.

This stuff is never easy for me due to me being so technically challenged. It's a miracle I even have a functioning and secured wireless N network at all. But I shall stay the course and forge ahead.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

The Merg said:


> The WET610's are basically useless now.
> - Merg


Oh contrare....mine is being used for another mission, and doing quite well right now...it's been "repurposed", but it did a great job driving the Internet connection for the DECA setup here for some time.


----------



## The Merg

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Oh contrare....mine is being used for another mission, and doing quite well right now...it's been "repurposed", but it did a great job driving the Internet connection for the DECA setup here for some time.


I just meant that for the purpose of connecting the receivers to the home network/Internet the WET610's were basically useless now... 

- Merg


----------



## hdtvfan0001

The Merg said:


> I just meant that for the purpose of connecting the receivers to the home network/Internet the WET610's were basically useless now...
> 
> - Merg


Yes indeed...I knew that sir... 

Until recently...I found the WET610N to work quite well in a DECA setup for Internet connectivity when I had that in place. It works equally well in another location and different purpose now too.

As you pointed out...the ICK is the way to go at this time.


----------



## The Merg

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yes indeed...I knew that sir...
> 
> Until recently...I found the WET610N to work quite well in a DECA setup for Internet connectivity when I had that in place. It works equally well in another location and different purpose now too.
> 
> As you pointed out...the ICK is the way to go at this time.


Yup. That's what I'm suggesting to SPACEMAKER to use one for once they have the CCK connected.

- Merg


----------



## SPACEMAKER

What is an ICK, a CCK and where do they fit in to all this?


----------



## Richierich

Yes, Originally it was the Broadband DECA Adapter, then they called it the Internet Connection Kit, then the Directv Cinema Connection Kit referrring more to the ability to get Directv On Demand via the Internet.
__________________


----------



## veryoldschool

SPACEMAKER said:


> What is an ICK, a CCK and where do they fit in to all this?





richierich said:


> Yes, Originally it was the Broadband DECA Adapter, then they called it the Internet Connection Kit, then the Directv Cinema Connection Kit referrring more to the ability to get Directv On Demand via the Internet.
> __________________


While the internet connection kit has changed names to cinema connection kit, no matter what it's called, it still uses a broadband DECA.
Either this:









Or this that is simply repackaged:









Which connects like this:


----------



## beerguy

Directv is coming out Saturday to add three DECAs to my existing receivers and set up the Whole Home DVR. This is my 7th year as a customer and I asked if they could do anything for me on the installation price. They discounted the $199 package to $99 and then added $49 for installation, so I ended up saving $50. At least they threw me a bone. The price includes the Cinema Connection Kit, although I don't have DSL in my home and instead use a broadband card. Maybe they'll give it to me in case I add DSL at a later date.


----------



## STEVED21

veryoldschool said:


> While the internet connection kit has changed names to cinema connection kit, no matter what it's called, it still uses a broadband DECA.
> Either this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this that is simply repackaged:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which connects like this:


Is one way better than the other?


----------



## veryoldschool

STEVED21 said:


> Is one way better than the other?


Both devices to the same thing, so there is no "better".


----------



## ctorg

Two quick questions - any help would be appreciated.

Thinking of getting DTV specifically for the whole home dvr feature for our set-up.

1st question - I've seen that you can only stream 1 program off of the DVR to a remote box at a time. In my set-up - I'm looking for just 1 HD DVR downstairs and 1 HD upstairs. In that scenario - the HD box upstairs would stream a program off of the other box. Can the HD DVR downstairs access a different recorded program to watch at the same time since it is local? Or - watch live TV on the HD DVR and build a buffer to skip the commercials?

2nd question - here is my layout - have new coax easily accessable starting at the roof, with a drop available to TV upstairs. One new coax line exits there and goes downstairs to garage closet where I have wrt54g box for network access. From there, goes one new coax line to TV downstairs. Will the DECA be plugged into the network in the garage and done? Or, does there need to be another coax line back up to the TV upstairs and just bypass the TV on the trip down into the garage closet?


----------



## RAD

ctorg said:


> Two quick questions - any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thinking of getting DTV specifically for the whole home dvr feature for our set-up.
> 
> 1st question - I've seen that you can only stream 1 program off of the DVR to a remote box at a time. In my set-up - I'm looking for just 1 HD DVR downstairs and 1 HD upstairs. In that scenario - the HD box upstairs would stream a program off of the other box. Can the HD DVR downstairs access a different recorded program to watch? Or - watch live TV and build a buffer to skip the commercials?


Viewing of either live or recorded programming is totally independant of whatever the HD receiver upstairs is doing. So yes, watch one recording on the HD DVR and another (or the same) recorind upstairs.



ctorg said:


> 2nd question - here is my layout - have new coax easily accessable starting at the roof, with a drop available to TV upstairs. One new coax line exits there and goes downstairs to garage closet where I have wrt54g box for network access. From there, goes one new coax line to TV downstairs. Will the DECA be plugged into the network in the garage and done? Or, does there need to be another coax line back up to the TV upstairs and just bypass the TV on the trip down into the garage closet?


Sounds like it might work, put the power inserted upstairs at that TV the a splitter to go to that HD receiver and the other drop downstairs to the garage closet where the broadband DECA would need to go with anothe 2 way splitter with the final feed to downstairs. The big question is the quality of the cable and how much signal loss it would cause on top of the splitters. You tech should be able to verify if that would work, else he'll just pull a new line from upstairs to downstairs TV and have only one splitter upstairs.


----------



## veryoldschool

ctorg said:


> Two quick questions - any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thinking of getting DTV specifically for the whole home dvr feature for our set-up.
> 
> 1st question - I've seen that you can only stream 1 program off of the DVR to a remote box at a time. In my set-up - I'm looking for just 1 HD DVR downstairs and 1 HD upstairs. In that scenario - the HD box upstairs would stream a program off of the other box. Can the HD DVR downstairs access a different recorded program to watch at the same time since it is local? Or - watch live TV on the HD DVR and build a buffer to skip the commercials?
> 
> 2nd question - here is my layout - have new coax easily accessable starting at the roof, with a drop available to TV upstairs. One new coax line exits there and goes downstairs to garage closet where I have wrt54g box for network access. From there, goes one new coax line to TV downstairs. Will the DECA be plugged into the network in the garage and done? Or, does there need to be another coax line back up to the TV upstairs and just bypass the TV on the trip down into the garage closet?


1) not a problem. You can do/watch anything locally while streaming to the remote location.
2) Not quite sure of the question, but adding a splitter to feed the DECA downstairs and then feeding the other TV will work.


----------



## ctorg

Thanks for the quick responses. My 2nd question is me wanting to know if the DECA to connect to the network had to go 1st in line before any feed to the boxes. So, coming from sat dish -would be splitter upstairs to TV and downstairs to the DECA connection. The downstairs should be easy since the coax is coming out of that room. 

Just verifying - don't need a return feed back after the DECA back upstairs.

Not sure if I was more clear or muddled it up further??

Don't have any network drops available or able to get to the TV sites - which makes the DECA system seem like a good fit for this set-up.


----------



## veryoldschool

ctorg said:


> Just verifying - don't need a return feed back after the DECA back upstairs.
> 
> Not sure if I was more clear or muddled it up further??
> 
> Don't have any network drops available or able to get to the TV sites - which makes the DECA system seem like a good fit for this set-up.


there is no "return" anywhere in the system.


----------



## ctorg

Thanks for the help - obviously, I've never dealt with this before - so the question is rudimentary for most here. 

Got it now

sat dish---coax line to---splitter to tv upstair and feed downstairs--coax line to-downstairs splitter---to DECA box to network box & to TV downstairs. Total of 50-60 feet total from sat dish to the last box. 2 of those green splitters & brand new RG6 was installed already - can't imagine that would have too much signal degradation. 

So all apps, on demand, etc. should work? Have the old Linksys WRT54G - anyone used it with good results?


----------



## veryoldschool

"Should work", but simply don't know/used your router.


----------



## ctorg

Last question - do I need a landline phone available. Like many, I only use cell phones now. Will it cause an extra charge or affect the Cinema feature?

The only thing I can find on DTV website is it is needed for some GSN game lounge, on demand ordering and caller id - don't care about those features.


----------



## Davenlr

No landline phone is required, however, if you connect your DVR to the internet, it will serve the same purpose for ordering PPV, and On demand, and remote scheduling.


----------



## Laxguy

ctorg said:


> Last question - do I need a landline phone available. Like many, I only use cell phones now. Will it cause an extra charge or affect the Cinema feature?
> 
> The only thing I can find on DTV website is it is needed for some GSN game lounge, on demand ordering and caller id - don't care about those features.


Then you'll not need it, but for the time being you may get a message-when/if you run System Test- that you "have a problem", when it's not a problem.

Enjoy!


----------



## tkrandall

Davenlr said:


> No landline phone is required, however, if you connect your DVR to the internet, it will serve the same purpose for ordering PPV, and On demand, and remote scheduling.


I wonder why DirecTV has still not updated the TOS language to reflect the new realities around phone lines, internet connection etc. The TOS still state (old fashioned) land line phone hookup is required for mirroring, last time i looked at them.


----------



## ctorg

Another question - based on my set up I listed above, do they charge the $199 install fee? I have seen that on other people listing what their deals have been. In my shopping cart on their website, it shows Directv Cinema connection kit and they will install to my network for free as part of the standard installation. A little confused - any new D subscribers can share what their costs have been to get this going?


----------



## darman

I attempted to get my ethernet WHDVR upgraded to DECA today and was told that some HR21-100s are in no way DECA compatible. They either have the DECA built in or are not upgradable with the dongle. It is a crapshoot. I was also told that I would be in for another 24mo commitment if a swap was necessary (9yr customer out of commitment).

They are going to come Saturday with the express instructions that if an upgrade was required the install would be refused.

Is this the case? I haven't seen anything in this thread to indicate such. The table in the 3rd reply to this thread seems to indicate that the HR21 is compatible. I don't believe that there was anything in the First Look.

Further, I also thought I read that there were two installation options, one with the Cinema and one that only required DECAs. Did I read that wrong as well?

Thanks


----------



## RAD

darman all HR2X's, including the HR21-100's can be used with DECA. HR20-100's need a little special additional wiring to make them work but that's it. The ONLY receivers with DECA built in are the H24 and HR24.


----------



## darman

RAD said:


> darman all HR2X's, including the HR21-100's can be used with DECA. HR20-100's need a little special additional wiring to make them work but that's it. The ONLY receivers with DECA built in are the H24 and HR24.


That's exactly what I told the woman who tried to help me. I think she was confused because I already have whole home. She didn't know what to do.

I can hook up 3 HR2X with only 4 DECAs (and nothing "cinema" related), correct? One per receiver and one at the router, with a PI at the router.


----------



## RAD

darman said:


> That's exactly what I told the woman who tried to help me. I think she was confused because I already have whole home. She didn't know what to do.
> 
> I can hook up 3 HR2X with only 4 DECAs, correct? One per receiver and one at the router, with a PI at the router.


That is correct, one DECA for each HR2X and one with the PI for the broadband connection.


----------



## The Merg

darman said:


> That's exactly what I told the woman who tried to help me. I think she was confused because I already have whole home. She didn't know what to do.
> 
> I can hook up 3 HR2X with only 4 DECAs (and nothing "cinema" related), correct? One per receiver and one at the router, with a PI at the router.


Just to clarify... That 4th DECA at the router is the Cinema Connection Kit (or just a plain, white DECA and PI) that gets Internet access to your receivers.

- Merg


----------



## darman

I assume the cinema equipment provides additional services that the 4th vanilla DECA does not?

The way I have mine currently set up is I block the 3 HR2Xs at the router so that when I accidentally hit TVapps, I get a quick exit error message instead of the unresponsive time waiting on the apps to load. I don't use VOD or Directv Cinema.

I guess when they install does not matter, since I will be blocking access anyway, but if the Cinema is a more involved install, I will recommend a vanilla 4th DECA.

In the future, however, if I unblock at the router will I be limited with only a vanilla DECA? It doesn't seem logical that a connection to the router, with the only difference being the method to get there, would handicap the available options.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The cinema connection kit is just a rebadged DECA as far as I know. There is no reason to recommend one or the other.


----------



## Griff

Does anyone have any advice for upgrading MRV from our wired internet to DECA? Being one of the early beta testers for MRV (now WHV I think) I am still not using DECA. I cannot seem to get the CSRs to understand what it is that I want to do. They see on my account that I already have WHV and there it ends. Is there some special codeword or something? Any advice will be appreciated!

Gene


----------



## Richierich

Stuart Sweet said:


> The cinema connection kit is just a rebadged DECA as far as I know. There is no reason to recommend one or the other.


Yes, Originally it was the Broadband DECA Adapter, then they called it the Internet Connection Kit, then the Directv Cinema Connection Kit referrring more to the ability to get Directv On Demand via the Internet.


----------



## Richierich

Griff said:


> Does anyone have any advice for upgrading MRV from our wired internet to DECA? Being one of the early beta testers for MRV (now WHV I think) I am still not using DECA. I cannot seem to get the CSRs to understand what it is that I want to do. They see on my account that I already have WHV and there it ends. Is there some special codeword or something? Any advice will be appreciated!
> 
> Gene


You just need to tell them you want the Whole Home DVR Service with DECA supported by Directv (don't refer to it as MRV).


----------



## Griff

richierich said:


> You just need to tell them you want the Whole Home DVR Service with DECA supported by Directv (don't refer to it as MRV).


Thanks. I'll give it another try tomorrow. Also, if anyone feels it is a waste of time upgrading from wired internet to DECA please chime in. I've been doing my own installs since '94 and frankly things are a mess even though it does work. Just saw this as a chance to upgrade the dish, go to SWiM, and maybe clean up some of the cabling. Maybe get better performance as well.

Gene


----------



## veryoldschool

richierich said:


> You just need to tell them you want the Whole Home DVR Service with DECA supported by Directv (don't refer to it as MRV).


"Connected Home Networking"


----------



## veryoldschool

Griff said:


> Thanks. I'll give it another try tomorrow. Also, if anyone feels it is a waste of time upgrading from wired internet to DECA please chime in. I've been doing my own installs since '94 and frankly things are a mess even though it does work. Just saw this as a chance to upgrade the dish, go to SWiM, and maybe clean up some of the cabling. Maybe get better performance as well.
> 
> Gene


A good ethernet verses DECA is hard to say one is better, "BUT" I've gone DECA and cleaned up all of those cat5 cables that used to run all over the place.


----------



## Richierich

Griff said:


> Thanks. I'll give it another try tomorrow. Also, if anyone feels it is a waste of time upgrading from wired internet to DECA please chime in. I've been doing my own installs since '94 and frankly things are a mess even though it does work. Just saw this as a chance to upgrade the dish, go to SWiM, and maybe clean up some of the cabling. Maybe get better performance as well.
> 
> Gene


I had one of the Best LAN Networks for MRV and HDTVFAN0001 talked me into DECA/SWM WHDVR Service and I went with the DECA and my System now is Flawless and it was pretty good with my LAN but I did have Hiccups and Pixellation and occasional dropouts so Now I Am Good To Go!!! :hurah:


----------



## Griff

Thanks for the info, now I am looking forward to upgrading (and someone else doing the work for a change!). I am kind of confused about the Cinema Plus. Is that something they automatically install, or do I even need it?
I suppose I had better read through this thread from the beginning.


----------



## Laxguy

veryoldschool said:


> A good ethernet verses DECA is hard to say one is better, "BUT" I've gone DECA and cleaned up all of those cat5 cables that used to run all over the place.


One little advantage of DECA that worked in my favor a week or so ago: If the router is borked, you still have Whole House (or Home, the official name.), minus, of course, the 'Cinema', or anything else On Demand.

And, I want to again thank VOS for the advice on the old router's reset button. As it turns out, I am upgrading it anyway, but it saved a day or two!


----------



## Richierich

veryoldschool said:


> A good ethernet verses DECA is hard to say one is better, "BUT" I've gone DECA and cleaned up all of those cat5 cables that used to run all over the place.


If your LAN works Flawlessly without any IR Interference ever and also DECA is Optimized to Distribute Audio/Video over the Coax without having to deal with traffic from your Router. However, you will have to hook up a DECA to your Router for Internet Access.

Just my $.02. YMMV!!!


----------



## veryoldschool

Griff said:


> Thanks for the info, now I am looking forward to upgrading (and someone else doing the work for a change!). I am kind of confused about the Cinema Plus. Is that something they automatically install, or do I even need it?
> I suppose I had better read through this thread from the beginning.


the DECA network can be connected to your router for internet access.
Back in post #299, you'll see the DECA to bridge to your home network has changed names several times. Cinema Plus is the On Demand programs that mostly come off the internet, so a "Broad Band DECA" is needed.


----------



## darman

veryoldschool said:


> the DECA network *can *be connected to your router for internet access.


There has to be a DECA at the router, doesn't there? The WHDVR is not a self-contained "routing" system is it? I thought it needed the router to pass data.


----------



## Laxguy

darman said:


> There has to be a DECA at the router, doesn't there? The WHDVR is not a self-contained "routing" system is it? I thought it needed the router to pass data.


Without ethernet, it's a self contained routing system-> whole house. With ethernet it's that plus Cinema/VOD and whatever else comes via internet.


----------



## Everyperson

"Playback failed. No audio/video packets received from server."

When I try to play a video(in a remote location) from my HR21-100 I get the message above. I have 5 DVRs connected via my in-house router/ethernet setup. Only this DVR is giving me problems. I ran network setup via setup menu and everything checked out fine.

Any suggestions?


----------



## veryoldschool

Everyperson said:


> "Playback failed. No audio/video packets received from server."
> 
> When I try to play a video(in a remote location) from my HR21-100 I get the message above. I have 5 DVRs connected via my in-house router/ethernet setup. Only this DVR is giving me problems. I ran network setup via setup menu and everything checked out fine.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I'd try a reboot of the HR21 to see if this clears this. Next might be to reboot the router.


----------



## darman

Laxguy said:


> Without ethernet, it's a self contained routing system-> whole house. With ethernet it's that plus Cinema/VOD and whatever else comes via internet.


OK. I didn't realize that the DECAs would route the traffic. I just assumed that the router would be integral in routing the traffic.

Cool.


----------



## ctorg

ctorg said:


> Thanks for the help - obviously, I've never dealt with this before - so the question is rudimentary for most here.
> 
> Got it now
> 
> sat dish---coax line to---power soure to splitter to tv upstair and feed downstairs--coax line to-downstairs splitter---to DECA box to network box & to TV downstairs. Total of 50-60 feet total from sat dish to the last box. 2 of those green splitters & brand new RG6 was installed already - can't imagine that would have too much signal degradation.
> 
> So all apps, on demand, etc. should work? Have the old Linksys WRT54G - anyone used it with good results?


Thanks to everyone for the feedback. Had install done yesterday and the layout above is exactly how it went. All the online cinema/vod, interactive channels work perfectly. Looked at the owners manual and everything single thing works. Had a Dish 622 since when they came out for 3 years, a Tivo s2 before that and the functionality/layout seems to be the best for our uses. I'm sure the new Tivos are great - but it having to use the local cable company doesn't come close to the content that Direct can offer (and cheaper).

1 question - I have a 1 TB WD external My Media drive I used for Dish. Do I have to format it back original or can I plug it in and the DirecTV will format it for it's use? Also, my understanding is the internal drive is disabled once I do that - can I still access recorded material from it once I plug an external drive? Or, will I have to re-record everything that I didn't watch yet from the internal drive?


----------



## The Merg

It doesn't hurt to format the drive first. The receiver will automatically prep the drive for you once it is attached. And while the internal drive is disabled once you hook up the external, you can always get to the recordings on the internal by resetting the DVR and then disconnecting the external.

Also, you might want to check out the eSATA thread in the HD-DVR forum for recommended eSATA drives. I don't think that the one you mentioned is on the list.

- Merg


----------



## Sixto

assuming someone has already posted this somewhere but just in case:New DirecTV Cinema Connection Kit hits FCC with wireless in tow

http://hd.engadget.com/2011/01/31/new-directv-cinema-connection-kit-hits-fcc-with-wireless-in-tow/​


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Sixto said:


> assuming someone has already posted this somewhere but just in case:New DirecTV Cinema Connection Kit hits FCC with wireless in tow
> 
> http://hd.engadget.com/2011/01/31/new-directv-cinema-connection-kit-hits-fcc-with-wireless-in-tow/​


Nice. But I wonder how much extra it would cost to put wi-fi in each receiver?


----------



## MISpat

richierich said:


> I had one of the Best LAN Networks for MRV and HDTVFAN0001 talked me into DECA/SWM WHDVR Service and I went with the DECA and my System now is Flawless and it was pretty good with my LAN but I did have Hiccups and Pixellation and occasional dropouts so Now I Am Good To Go!!! :hurah:


How perfect is it? I have DECA as well but the rewind and fast forward when viewing programs on the other DVR is slower and not as smooth. The 30 second skip is even SLOWER.

I'm wondering if this is something wrong with my system somewhere or if this is to be expected.


----------



## Richierich

My 30 second skip works great and I haven't noticed any difference since I switched from my LAN to DECA and I never have any dropped video or pixellation or hiccups.

Very Pleased with DECA/SWM WHDVR Service and have no complaints. YMMV!!!


----------



## veryoldschool

MISpat said:


> How perfect is it? I have DECA as well but the rewind and fast forward when viewing programs on the other DVR is slower and not as smooth. The 30 second skip is even SLOWER.
> 
> I'm wondering if this is something wrong with my system somewhere or if this is to be expected.


I see you have a 24 receiver.
You might want to look at either the system test for errors or run a coax network test. You can do this from the front panel of the 24s by pressing the guide and > "buttons". It may take a few tries, but you should see a menu with coax network and select it for the PHY levels and then test the PHY MESH rates.
If you can post both, it may show if there is a problem with your network.


----------



## Laxguy

MISpat said:


> How perfect is it? I have DECA as well but the rewind and fast forward when viewing programs on the other DVR is slower and not as smooth. The 30 second skip is even SLOWER.
> 
> I'm wondering if this is something wrong with my system somewhere or if this is to be expected.


My 30 second skip takes about 8 seconds. That's from the button push to resumption of play. What's your time on that?


----------



## veryoldschool

Laxguy said:


> My 30 second skip takes about 8 seconds. That's from the button push to resumption of play. What's your time on that?


Yours SUCKS :lol:
I didn't get to the count of 2 with a 30sec "skip" I just tried.


----------



## Richierich

Mine takes less than 2 seconds also. You must have other issues with your DVR.


----------



## Laxguy

veryoldschool said:


> Yours SUCKS :lol:
> I didn't get to the count of 2 with a 30sec "skip" I just tried.


Oh, I sure wasn't crowing-or complaining. Just think it makes sense to state what it is, as one man's length may be laughable to another (pun intended; jibe not):nono2:. 
This is on an H24 playing off an HR24-500.


----------



## veryoldschool

Laxguy said:


> This is on an H24 playing off an HR24-500.


Mine was off my HR20 being the server.


----------



## Laxguy

veryoldschool said:


> Mine was off my HR20 being the server.


Off my HR20, I'm getting about 5 seconds. 
Rich- what timing? I am counting from the instant I push the button to resumption of audio/video.

Interesting that Replay is <2 secs.

I've cleared NRRAM on all machines (yesterday), all machines rebooted within 48 hours.


----------



## Richierich

I just did it again and before I can count to 2 the Audio/Video is back from skipping. This is on an HR24-500.

Maybe you could start a Poll to see how many people are in various categories such as 1 Second, 2 Seconds, etc.


----------



## veryoldschool

Laxguy said:


> I've cleared NVRAM on all machines (yesterday), all machines rebooted within 48 hours.


"Damn", cause that would have been my next ??? :lol:


----------



## Laxguy

veryoldschool said:


> "Damn", cause that would have been my next ??? :lol:


Heh. One can learn from watching and reading.....:lol:
To be continued..... I am in the lucky part of the country and better get outside....


----------



## MISpat

Laxguy said:


> My 30 second skip takes about 8 seconds. That's from the button push to resumption of play. What's your time on that?


I tried it a few times from one of the HR24's and I got 4 seconds one time and 7 seconds another time. It's slower from the H23... it took 9 seconds most times. And pressing FFW or RWD on the H23 took 2 or 3 seconds just for it to get moving (it looked paused at first). Usually when I come out of FFW or RWD from any of the devices, the picture will get stuck until I press another button or patiently wait.

VOS, I posted my numbers a while back when I got set up w/ DECA and I believe both you and Merg said those numbers looked good. Is there anything else that could cause the slow response time? (I will get those numbers again later today or over the weekend and post back here)


----------



## The Merg

Laxguy said:


> My 30 second skip takes about 8 seconds. That's from the button push to resumption of play. What's your time on that?


Is it 30SKIP or 30SLIP that is taking 8 seconds? Does it look like it is FF'ing ahead 30 seconds or is it an instant jump to 30 seconds ahead?

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool

The Merg said:


> Is it 30SKIP or 30SLIP that is taking 8 seconds? Does it look like it is FF'ing ahead 30 seconds or is it an instant jump to 30 seconds ahead?
> 
> - Merg


Good question.
I've run the 30skip keyword search to enable 30 sec skip, but it one hasn't done this you're "slipping" not skipping.
30skip [on]
30slip [off]


----------



## MISpat

The Merg said:


> Is it 30SKIP or 30SLIP that is taking 8 seconds? Does it look like it is FF'ing ahead 30 seconds or is it an instant jump to 30 seconds ahead?


Skipping 30 seconds ahead. What is 30SLIP?
It's not an instant jump, but jumps through the video rather than looking like fast forward.


----------



## The Merg

MISpat said:


> Skipping 30 seconds ahead. What is 30SLIP?
> It's not an instant jump, but jumps through the video rather than looking like fast forward.


30SLIP - The video FF's through the recording for 30 seconds and then stops

30SKIP - The video instantly jumps 30 seconds ahead

The 30SKIP feature has to be enabled by performing a search on the keyword of 30SKIP. It will find no results, but that is fine. When you hit the Ahead button, it will now Skip instead of Slip. To go back to Slip, perform a search for 30SLIP.

- Merg


----------



## MISpat

veryoldschool said:


> I see you have a 24 receiver.
> You might want to look at either the system test for errors or run a coax network test. You can do this from the front panel of the 24s by pressing the guide and > "buttons". It may take a few tries, but you should see a menu with coax network and select it for the PHY levels and then test the PHY MESH rates.
> If you can post both, it may show if there is a problem with your network.


Here are my stats. From my recollection, these are all about the same as what they were right after installation.


----------



## MISpat

The Merg said:


> 30SLIP - The video FF's through the recording for 30 seconds and then stops
> 
> 30SKIP - The video instantly jumps 30 seconds ahead


Ok, I guess I'm using 30SLIP then. I never knew you could change that behavior, so I always had the default. I'm going to try 30SKIP and see if that makes the remote skipping faster. Unfortunately, this won't help the FFD/RWD situation.


----------



## veryoldschool

MISpat said:


> Here are my stats. From my recollection, these are all about the same as what they were right after installation.


Those look good/normal.

Was your "real problem", that you weren't "skipping" but were still set to "slipping" 30 sec?


----------



## MISpat

veryoldschool said:


> Those look good/normal.
> 
> Was your "real problem", that you weren't "skipping" but were still set to "slipping" 30 sec?


I just changed it to skip instead of the default and now it's instantaneous. But the slip was still slow. I'm no longer concerned with the slip/skip now that I've changed the setting. The thing for me right now is that rewind and fast forward of remote recordings is much slower than local recordings, especially when viewing from the H23. The HR24's are slightly better, but still slow and isn't a very smooth fast forward (it skips ahead in small chunks at a time). Then when I press play to come out of it, the video usually gets stuck right there until I jiggle my way out of it (can't remember exact key presses, but I think I hit 6 secs back a couple of times).


----------



## Laxguy

veryoldschool said:


> Those look good/normal.
> 
> Was your "real problem", that you weren't "skipping" but were still set to "slipping" 30 sec?


That certainly was my case. Until this thread, I didn't know I could set to skip 30, and so I used the wrong term, calling 'slip' skip. Now that I've set to skip, I love that button.

Thanks for the illumination, and I am glad I asked a clarifying question that led to this.


----------



## veryoldschool

MISpat said:


> I just changed it to skip instead of the default and now it's instantaneous. But the slip was still slow. I'm no longer concerned with the slip/skip now that I've changed the setting. The thing for me right now is that rewind and fast forward of remote recordings is much slower than local recordings, especially when viewing from the H23. The HR24's are slightly better, but still slow and isn't a very smooth fast forward (it skips ahead in small chunks at a time). Then when I press play to come out of it, the video usually gets stuck right there until I jiggle my way out of it (can't remember exact key presses, but I think I hit 6 secs back a couple of times).


MPEG-4 doesn't lend to "smooth" fast forwarding, like MPEG-2 does.


----------



## MISpat

veryoldschool said:


> MPEG-4 doesn't lend to "smooth" fast forwarding, like MPEG-2 does.


You would expect this different to only occur on remote recordings though?

I wouldn't care about how it isn't smooth if it just worked at the same speed as it does for local recordings. And of course if it didn't get stuck when I try to play it. It's a liveable situation, but is this normal operation for everyone?


----------



## SPACEMAKER

As a follow up to my earlier posts in this thread, I have a tech coming tomorrow to install an ICK. I was only charged $25 so I guess I that's cool. No charge for the truck roll.


----------



## Kevin872

I thought I saw a post about this the other day but I'll be damned if I can find it now (even searching).

I already had a SWM8 and recently ordered DECA adapters to switch over from wired CAT 5 on all STBs to DECA. I was told I needed a BSF between the SWM8 (non "green") and the "green" 4-way splitter.

My question: Is there an INPUT and OUTPUT on a BSF, or does it not matter?

From its design, I figured it was obvious that if it were installed behind an STB then the BSF's built-in white coax pigtail would go to the STB and the original sat cable would screw into the other end, and therefore the white coax pigtail would be the "output". But when connected to an SWM8, you are protecting the SWM, so I decided that the built-in white coax pigtail should go to the SWM8 and I installed a short 8" coax cable between the other end of the BSF and the input on the splitter.

Is this right? Wrong? Doesn't matter? I think in the thread I saw the other day about it, someone said not to worry because you 'could not get it wrong' or something to that effect. While I agree with that if you are installing the BSF behind an STB (there really is only one way to install it), I don't think there is an obvious way to install it when installing between an SWM8 and a splitter because the connectors on both of those are same.

I haven't had a chance to install the DECA stuff yet because I had been waiting on a new STB from DirecTV and it turned out I had to order one more DECA adapter because they shipped me an H21-200 (I had my fingers crossed for an H24). So I don't know if it "works" as it is or not. I'm not installing any part of the DECA equipment until I have everything I need to finish it.


----------



## dsw2112

Kevin872 said:


> ...My question: Is there an INPUT and OUTPUT on a BSF, or does it not matter?...


The orientation does not matter


----------



## Kevin872

dsw2112 said:


> The orientation does not matter


I kind of had a feeling that was the case but wanted to be sure. Thanks!

I hope this DECA thing works as well as my CAT 5 MRV does. No problems at all, but for other reasons I decided to switch over to DECA for my DirecTV network, which will tie in to my router with a DECA Internet adapter. Seems quite a few people are having issues with DECA though. I plan to continue using static IPs, which I think helps prevent problems anyway.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

So what he ended up doing was adding a DECA directly to my router. Everything is now working. Great success!


----------



## dsw2112

SPACEMAKER said:


> So what he ended up doing was adding a DECA directly to my router. Everything is now working. Great success!


Running a coax to your router is the right way to do it. He did good


----------



## SPACEMAKER

dsw2112 said:


> Running a coax to your router is the right way to do it. He did good


It was his first time installing internet to a set up with anything other than an HR24. I was able to use some diagrams from this thread to offer assistance.


----------



## Laxguy

dsw2112 said:


> Running a coax to your router is the right way to do it. He did good


This maybe picking at little tiny insect things, but does ethernet cabling fall under coax types? Or can it be done by what I call (possibly incorrectly) coax, [ie. what DirecTV installs with], from a router to the inserter? Mine is done with standard ethernet cabling from the router to the Inserter, which is of course, coax to the rest of the system.


----------



## veryoldschool

Laxguy said:


> This maybe picking at little tiny insect things, but does ethernet cabling fall under coax types? Or can it be done by what I call (possibly incorrectly) coax, [ie. what DirecTV installs with], from a router to the inserter? Mine is done with standard ethernet cabling from the router to the Inserter, which is of course, coax to the rest of the system.


the BB DECA comes with a short ethernet jumper. Connecting this is the extent of "ethernet cabling" that DirecTV will do. Coax to the location and just the jumper to the router.


----------



## dsw2112

Laxguy said:


> This maybe picking at little tiny insect things, but does ethernet cabling fall under coax types? Or can it be done by what I call (possibly incorrectly) coax, [ie. what DirecTV installs with], from a router to the inserter? Mine is done with standard ethernet cabling from the router to the Inserter, which is of course, coax to the rest of the system.


As VOS mentioned there's a short length of ethernet cable from the broadband DECA that D* will connect to your router. If your router is in a seperate room from a D* receiver the policy is to run a coax to the router and place a BB DECA at that point. D* won't run ethernet cable from room to room.


----------



## Laxguy

dsw2112 said:


> As VOS mentioned there's a short length of ethernet cable from the broadband DECA that D* will connect to your router. If your router is in a seperate room from a D* receiver the policy is to run a coax to the router and place a BB DECA at that point. D* won't run ethernet cable from room to room.


Thanks to both for the clarification: So, in all cases, the actual connection is ethernet, however short, via standard ethernet cabling.

Is it - the (Cat 5?) ethernet cable a coax? I am pretty sure not, but now I understand the coax run part better.


----------



## The Merg

Laxguy said:


> Thanks to both for the clarification: So, in all cases, the actual connection is ethernet, however short, via standard ethernet cabling.
> 
> Is it - the (Cat 5?) ethernet cable a coax? I am pretty sure not, but now I understand the coax run part better.


Cat5 cable is an ethernet cable and basically looks like a large telephone cord and end. The coax cable is your traditional cable used for watching TV.

- Merg


----------



## SPACEMAKER

veryoldschool said:


> the BB DECA comes with *a short ethernet jumper.* Connecting this is the extent of "ethernet cabling" that DirecTV will do. Coax to the location and just the jumper to the router.


Precisely what I have connected to my WRT160 port number 2.


----------



## dsw2112

Laxguy said:


> ...Is it - the (Cat 5?) ethernet cable a coax?...


Cat5 is not coaxial. There are also several types of ethernet cable of which CAT5 is only one. It's kind of like calling every DVR a Tivo. In the same way not all ethernet cable is CAT5.


----------



## ShapeGSX

I currently have:
AT9 Sidecar dish
HR20-700
DirecTV Tivo series 2
Total Choice Plus legacy package

I believe my dish needs alignment since I tend to get a lot of video and audio dropouts. Also, the hard drive in the Tivo is failing for a 2nd time. I don't want to replace the damn drive again.

I wanted to get MRV, so I was planning on getting that and an HR24 at the same time. The HR24 would replace the Tivo. And I figured they would upgrade the dish to the latest SWM model and align it at the same time.

Unfortunately, the snow in Massachusetts has foiled my plans. I'm not sure that they can install a dish with this much snow on the ground. And I'm also not sure that I want them installing the dish in the cold, when they are less likely to do a decent job aligning it (which may have been the issue with my current dish).

But the failing Tivo needed a replacement. So I called up DirecTV. I told them I wanted an HR24 to replace it. She said they can't guarantee the model. So I asked if I could order one from a retailer and get a credit on my account. They agreed to this, so I will get a $100 credit on my account once the HR24 is activated.

But I've just heard that I am more likely to get a deal on the MRV install if I get it while I'm off contract. ARGH!

So, I'm left with some questions. Can they install a dish with 2+ feet of snow on the ground, covering my current multiswitch? My current dish is on the wall of the 2nd floor of my house. I'm not sure I'd go up on a ladder with this much snow on the ground.

What is the current going rate to install an MRV system? Is it $200 or $250? Do they give out deals if you are under contract? I've been a customer for 9 to 10 years. Yeah, I know, YMMV. 

The HR24 will be installed right next to my router, if it matters. The HR20 will be in the bedroom.

The HR24 arrived today, and I'm eager to activate it, but not if it costs me a ton.

I'm pretty sure the answer will just be "call them," but I wanted to make sure I wasn't missing anything.


----------



## murry27409

MISpat said:


> You would expect this different to only occur on remote recordings though?
> 
> I wouldn't care about how it isn't smooth if it just worked at the same speed as it does for local recordings....


I've an HR20-100& an HR22-100. I had ethernet MRV activated last June, and I noticed the lag time in using 30s slip,FFD,REW, and in the time it took for a recording to start playing.

Since I overwhelmingly use the 30s slip, I timed it on several recordings from both, and on buffered TV from both. 
The results were almost identical:

Viewing from HR20-100 
Local (recording or buffered) 30s slip took ~ 2s
Remote 30s slip took ~ 6s

Viewing from HR22-100 
Local (recording or buffered) 30s slip took ~ 2s
Remote 30s slip took ~ 6s

Additionally, the remote slip is much choppier than the local, regardless of which IRD I was using. While watching the screen during the slip, the images depicted often seemed to be out of order or even further ahead than 30s. However, both the remote and local slip ended at almost the same points.

The main issue I have with the lag is watching recorded sporting events. The choppiness makes it difficult on my timing, as I use the 30s slip to move along thru the game, esp. in football. The 30s slip works great as I synchronize it with the play clock. It's kind of like watching the NFL replay on Ch 212!

I'm wondering is this behavior b/c of using ethernet for MRV? 
I've got the DVR's separated from the main network via their own switch.
Would the remote lag be reduced if I change to DECA?


----------



## MISpat

murry27409 said:


> Viewing from HR20-100
> Local (recording or buffered) 30s slip took ~ 2s
> Remote 30s slip took ~ 6s
> 
> Viewing from HR22-100
> Local (recording or buffered) 30s slip took ~ 2s
> Remote 30s slip took ~ 6s
> 
> I'm wondering is this behavior b/c of using ethernet for MRV?


I asked a similar question except that I'm using DECA and my receivers are 2 HR-24's and an H23. I never got an answer to that but from what you posted here it seems that this is normal for both of us. My 30sec slip frequently takes around 7 seconds on remote recordings. Fast Forward and Rewind are slower too. Do you notice that on remote recordings as well?


----------



## Laxguy

MISpat said:


> I asked a similar question except that I'm using DECA and my receivers are 2 HR-24's and an H23. I never got an answer to that but from what you posted here it seems that this is normal for both of us. My 30sec slip frequently takes around 7 seconds on remote recordings. Fast Forward and Rewind are slower too. Do you notice that on remote recordings as well?


My 30sec slip took between 5 and 7 seconds. Then I learned how to set 30SKIP, and it's under 2 seconds. All you do is go into Search and enter that or SKIP30- sorry I cannot check right now-


----------



## murry27409

MISpat said:


> I asked a similar question except that I'm using DECA and my receivers are 2 HR-24's and an H23. I never got an answer to that but from what you posted here it seems that this is normal for both of us. My 30sec slip frequently takes around 7 seconds on remote recordings. Fast Forward and Rewind are slower too. Do you notice that on remote recordings as well?


Yes, there is a lag while using FFW & REW on remote programs, regardless of which IRD I am using, eventhough the HR20 is faster while navigating menu's, the guide, etc.
I did some more testing and observed this:

6 slips (= ~3 min, the avg. length of a commercial break, IMO)
Neither DVR was recording at the time of the measurments.

HR20-100 (15% free, native on)
STD DEF
Local ~10.5s
Remote ~16s
HI DEF
Local ~11s
Remote ~24s

HR22-100 (35% free, native on)
STD DEF
Local ~9.75s
Remote ~16.5s
HI DEF
Local ~10s
Remote ~22s

I also noticed that the slip times varied more on remote recordings, SD & HD, than on local ones.

So are your results, which seem similar to mine, typical of a DECA setup? I was hoping that with DECA, the lag times would be reduced, but if that is not the case, then I don't really have a reason now to change to DECA from ethernet.



Laxguy said:


> My 30sec slip took between 5 and 7 seconds. Then I learned how to set 30SKIP, and it's under 2 seconds. All you do is go into Search and enter that or SKIP30- sorry I cannot check right now-


Thnx, but I like using slip mainly for 2 reasons:
Commercial breaks tend to vary in length
I watch a lot of recorded sporting events​Since skip jumps ahead, I end up having to jump back, often a couple of times, whereas with slip, I am viewing the action and, when necessary, can hit play "just in time".


----------



## veryoldschool

murry27409 said:


> Thnx, but I like using slip mainly for 2 reasons:Commercial breaks tend to vary in length
> I watch a lot of recorded sporting events​Since skip jumps ahead, I end up having to jump back, often a couple of times, whereas with slip, I am viewing the action and, when necessary, can hit play "just in time".


I use skip and yes I can skip too far, but from your times slipping, "I think" it is still faster to skip back for the times it does.


----------



## Laxguy

veryoldschool said:


> I use skip and yes I can skip too far, but from your times slipping, "I think" it is still faster to skip back for the times it does.


+1

Also, the FF buttons "give you the slip", with a choice of four speeds. I got pretty good using 3x going through four minutes of commercials, or 2x between snaps.


----------



## murry27409

veryoldschool said:


> I use skip and yes I can skip too far, but from your times slipping, "I think" it is still faster to skip back for the times it does.


I used the skip heavily with Tivo. Started off on the HR's that way, but when the slip came out, I tried both and I was more satisfied with slip, esp. with sports. I never did time one against the other, so you may be right.

However, my main question is whether the lag and choppiness I am experiencing with my ethernet setup with remote recordings would be reduced with a DECA setup. The delay times on both HR's on local recordings are acceptable; it's the remote delay times that are bothersome. If the lag is as pronounced on a DECA setup, then I'll stay with ethernet and try using skip again.



Laxguy said:


> +1
> 
> Also, the FF buttons "give you the slip", with a choice of four speeds. I got pretty good using 3x going through four minutes of commercials, or 2x between snaps.


Is that while viewing a remote recording? I just tried FFx3 vs 8 30s slips on a local recording, and the slip was faster. With the lag times I am experiencing with remote recordings, using FF would not only take longer, but with the choppiness of the stream, I may end up having to jump back as well.

I have discovered though that with certain quaterbacks, FF is better than slip b/c they tend take less time to snap the ball. Peyton Manning, Brees, Rivers, to name a few. Of course no trickplay is used during no huddle series! :lol:


----------



## MISpat

I also prefer 30SLIP instead of 30SKIP but I changed it to SKIP to reduce the time. So that's better, but FFD and RWD are still a drag.

Murry, the lag that you're experiencing using ethernet seems identical to mine with DECA. So it sounds to me like this is standard for everyone on remote recordings regardless. I have yet to see anyone saying that they don't have the same lag that you and I are experiencing on remote recordings.


----------



## djb60

I've tried to comb through this thread to get my own answers, but I'm not 100% sure I've followed everything correctly. So if I could get some feedback/confirmation/direction from the forum, I'd appreciate it.

My current set-up:

HR24-500 with an SWM ODU (PI21R1-03) between the DVR and the wall and an ethernet connection to the back of the HR24-500
Slimline SWM dish connected to a SWS-14R2 splitter
Three D12-100 standard receivers
All the connectors/splitters (and most of the coax) were installed by Directv.

I want to set up the system for Whole Home DVR so that I can watch recorded programs from one other room. It looks like it should (might?) be as simple as switching out one of the D12-100 receivers and replacing it with an H24-100 receiver and requesting Directv to enable the Whole Home DVR on an unsupported system.

Questions:
1. Is it that simple?
2. If I purchase the H24 myself, how is it activated? (And do I end up paying rent on 5 receivers instead of 4?)
3. Do I need any BSFs between the D12s and the rest of the system (none right now that I know of)


I had the system installed last September but didn't have an additional HD TV until December. I've tried calling customer service to have one of the receivers changed out, but they're wanting $399 and it looks like the H24 is available on line for around $100. So I've been trying to understand my options by going through this forum. 

Any input is appreciated. (And I have no issues with having Directv do the work, but that seems like a lot of money for what seems like 30 seconds of work. If I'm asking them the wrong question, let me know that, too.)

Thank you.


----------



## RAD

djb60 said:


> I've tried to comb through this thread to get my own answers, but I'm not 100% sure I've followed everything correctly. So if I could get some feedback/confirmation/direction from the forum, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> My current set-up:
> 
> HR24-500 with an SWM ODU (PI21R1-03) between the DVR and the wall and an ethernet connection to the back of the HR24-500
> Slimline SWM dish connected to a SWS-14R2 splitter
> Three D12-100 standard receivers
> All the connectors/splitters (and most of the coax) were installed by Directv.
> 
> I want to set up the system for Whole Home DVR so that I can watch recorded programs from one other room. It looks like it should (might?) be as simple as switching out one of the D12-100 receivers and replacing it with an H24-100 receiver and requesting Directv to enable the Whole Home DVR on an unsupported system.
> 
> Questions:
> 1. Is it that simple?
> 2. If I purchase the H24 myself, how is it activated? (And do I end up paying rent on 5 receivers instead of 4?)
> 3. Do I need any BSFs between the D12s and the rest of the system (none right now that I know of)
> 
> I had the system installed last September but didn't have an additional HD TV until December. I've tried calling customer service to have one of the receivers changed out, but they're wanting $399 and it looks like the H24 is available on line for around $100. So I've been trying to understand my options by going through this forum.
> 
> Any input is appreciated. (And I have no issues with having Directv do the work, but that seems like a lot of money for what seems like 30 seconds of work. If I'm asking them the wrong question, let me know that, too.)
> 
> Thank you.


If your SWiMLNB doesn't have a green label on it you'll need to put a Band Stop Filter between the splitter and the SWiMLNB. You'll also need to put a BSF on the D12's that you're keeping. Also if the splitted isn't a green lablel splitter you'll need to replace that with a green label one (green lable hardware is spec'ed out to with on a DECA network).

If you want internet access still on your HR24 for DirecTV on Demand, TVApps, DIRECTV2PC and MediaShare you'll also need a broadband DECA (BB-DECA) to internet connect the two networks. For that you'll need another open coax connection so you'd either need to get a 2 way green lable splitter to go inline on one of your existing feeds or an 8 way splitter and replace your current 4 way.

Probably the hardest part would be to get DIRECTV to activate WHDVR service on your account, see the posts in this thread about the best way to get that done.


----------



## veryoldschool

djb60 said:


> I've tried to comb through this thread to get my own answers, but I'm not 100% sure I've followed everything correctly. So if I could get some feedback/confirmation/direction from the forum, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> My current set-up:
> 
> HR24-500 with an SWM ODU (PI21R1-03) between the DVR and the wall and an ethernet connection to the back of the HR24-500
> Slimline SWM dish connected to a SWS-14R2 splitter
> Three D12-100 standard receivers
> All the connectors/splitters (and most of the coax) were installed by Directv.
> 
> I want to set up the system for Whole Home DVR so that I can watch recorded programs from one other room. It looks like it should (might?) be as simple as switching out one of the D12-100 receivers and replacing it with an H24-100 receiver and requesting Directv to enable the Whole Home DVR on an unsupported system.
> 
> Questions:
> 1. Is it that simple?
> 2. If I purchase the H24 myself, how is it activated? (And do I end up paying rent on 5 receivers instead of 4?)
> 3. Do I need any BSFs between the D12s and the rest of the system (none right now that I know of)
> 
> I had the system installed last September but didn't have an additional HD TV until December. I've tried calling customer service to have one of the receivers changed out, but they're wanting $399 and it looks like the H24 is available on line for around $100. So I've been trying to understand my options by going through this forum.
> 
> Any input is appreciated. (And I have no issues with having Directv do the work, but that seems like a lot of money for what seems like 30 seconds of work. If I'm asking them the wrong question, let me know that, too.)
> 
> Thank you.


"Seems like" swapping a D12 with a H24 and then calling, should get you working. Adding BSF to the remaining D12s should be done too.
Deactivating the D12 should have them ask for it back, but this is how you don't have to pay the monthly fee.
Since the HR24 & H24 have the internal DECA, there "shouldn't be" a service call but you won't have an internet connection without the Cinema connection kit, which would require a service call.


----------



## djb60

Thanks for the info, RAD and VOS. Some more information and a few more questions.

The Slimline dish appears to be an SL3S with the LNB integrated into it. The current/original installation has no BSFs to the D12s or between the LNB and the splitter. I found some references that make it look like the D12s don't need BSFs with an SL3S (but do with an SL3). I've found other references that say you should have BSFs on the D12s even with a SL3S.

Also, it looks like every piece of equipment has green labels on it.

So if the system was installed correctly and I don't currently need BSFs on the D12s, then would I need it after installing WHDVR?

On the other hand, for $4 a piece it seems like I should put BSFs in just in case. (Will putting in BSFs when they're 'not needed' every hurt?)

Thanks, again, for your inputs.


----------



## veryoldschool

djb60 said:


> Thanks for the info, RAD and VOS. Some more information and a few more questions.
> 
> The Slimline dish appears to be an SL3S with the LNB integrated into it. The current/original installation has no BSFs to the D12s or between the LNB and the splitter. I found some references that make it look like the D12s don't need BSFs with an SL3S (but do with an SL3). I've found other references that say you should have BSFs on the D12s even with a SL3S.
> 
> Also, it looks like every piece of equipment has green labels on it.
> 
> So if the system was installed correctly and I don't currently need BSFs on the D12s, then would I need it after installing WHDVR?
> 
> On the other hand, for $4 a piece it seems like I should put BSFs in just in case. (Will putting in BSFs when they're 'not needed' every hurt?)
> 
> Thanks, again, for your inputs.


It helps to know why/what the BSFs do.
When you have the DECA active, it outputs a very high level signal. This is what you want to block from the tuners. Using an external DECA does this, but the D12 doesn't have a network connection, so a DECA is a waste, "therefore" you use a filter to block.


----------



## djb60

veryoldschool said:


> It helps to know why/what the BSFs do.
> When you have the DECA active, it outputs a very high level signal. This is what you want to block from the tuners. Using an external DECA does this, but the D12 doesn't have a network connection, so a DECA is a waste, "therefore" you use a filter to block.


VOS,

Thanks for the explanation. So even though the HR24 has a built-in DECA, since none or the other receivers had DECAs there wereno high level signals. But when the H24 with its built-in DECA is added and the WH DVR system is active, then there will be high level signals and the D12s will need the BSFs. Correct?

Assuming I'm close, I understand the D12s will need the BSFs.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## veryoldschool

djb60 said:


> VOS,
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. So even though the HR24 has a built-in DECA, since none or the other receivers had DECAs there wereno high level signals. But when the H24 with its built-in DECA is added and the WH DVR system is active, then there will be high level signals and the D12s will need the BSFs. Correct?
> 
> Assuming I'm close, I understand the D12s will need the BSFs.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Sounds pretty close.
When a 24 has the ethernet cable connected, it disables the internal DECA.
I'm not sure what happens with a 24, when there is no ethernet and no other DECA on the network. It either also turns off or doesn't, which would mean filters would be needed to other receivers. :shrug:


----------



## x2lacrosse

I've been w/ DTV, but just upgraded to HD. Here's what I have:

(1) HR24-100
(1) H24-100
(1) Slimline 3 Dish

I do have DVR service and understand that my STB's are internal DECA, so what else do I need to get Whole Home going? I did read the very first post of this thread, but am still a bit foggy on the topic. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Davenlr

x2lacrosse: If you have two coax cables running to your DVR, you will need a new LNB. If you only have one coax running to your DVR, and are able to use both tuners, you simply need to activate whole home on the D* website. If you also want video on demand, you will need to add a 2 way splitter near your router or an ethernet outlet, and a whole home deca adapter and power supply.


----------



## x2lacrosse

Davenlr said:


> x2lacrosse: If you have two coax cables running to your DVR, you will need a new LNB. If you only have one coax running to your DVR, and are able to use both tuners, you simply need to activate whole home on the D* website. If you also want video on demand, you will need to add a 2 way splitter near your router or an ethernet outlet, and a whole home deca adapter and power supply.


Thanks 4 the feedback. Ok, I have (4) linesfrom the SL3 down to a Zinwell Wide-Band Multi SW; then 2 to the DVR and 1 each to 2 other STB's. In addition to a new LNB, would I need to replace that Zinwell unit w/ a SWM switch and SWM splitter? Also, isn't the LNB up at the SL3 itself?

I also have BBC's at each HD STB's, do those remain in place or come out? I think they're only necessary in non-SWM setups correct?


----------



## murry27409

MISpat said:


> Murry, the lag that you're experiencing using ethernet seems identical to mine with DECA. So it sounds to me like this is standard for everyone on remote recordings regardless. I have yet to see anyone saying that they don't have the same lag that you and I are experiencing on remote recordings.


Confirmed on my setup.
I picked up 2 DECA's (free!) from a co-worker that just had his 2 DVR's replaced with HR24's. Then I bought a BB DECA, some green label splitters and BSF's on ebay. Switched to a DECA config last wknd. No difference in performance on any of the activites (begin playback, FFW, REW, 30S slip, etc).


----------



## mjm76

I have been considering getting Whole home DVR/MRV. On my HR24-500 DVR, I have a DVR expander (1TB) and I was wanting to know if this DVR expander is compatible with MRV?

I hope so, I would hate not to be able to use the DVR expander. It is a Western Digital.

Thanks,


----------



## Go Beavs

mjm76 said:



> I have been considering getting Whole home DVR/MRV. On my HR24-500 DVR, I have a DVR expander (1TB) and I was wanting to know if this DVR expander is compatible with MRV?
> 
> I hope so, I would hate not to be able to use the DVR expander. It is a Western Digital.
> 
> Thanks,


If it works with your DVR, it should work with MRV. Your other receivers/DVR's see what the other DVR's have recorded on their HD, whether on internal or external (just not both )


----------



## MSNFlier

My questions are somewhat related to MJM76's post about using WHDVR with a DVR expander. I have a 1.5TB external DVR connected to my HR21-700 that currently has many first-run episodes and other content recorded on it that I'd rather not lose before I have an opportunity to watch them (I travel a lot for work and don't watch a lot of TV, so I just save up stuff I enjoy and watch as time allows - thus the giant external DVR).

My questions are these:

1. Although it appears that the HR21-700 DVR is compatible with WHDVR using an external DECA, does anyone have any thoughts about whether I may lose the recorded content on my external DVR when this is set up? 

2. Alternatively, if the installer chooses to install a new HR24, will I lose the existing recorded content on my external DVR when I connect that to the new HR24? In other words, will the HR24 want to format my external DVR when it "sees" it connected for the first time, even though the external DVR is already formatted because it's being used with the existing HR21-700?

Of course, I understand that I could just wait until the current seasons end and I get through the existing content on my DVR, but I'm in a bit of a travel lull so it seems that it's a good time to get this done. Losing that content may just be part of my opportunity cost, I suppose.

Thanks in advance for any thoughts or ideas anyone might be able to offer.


----------



## veryoldschool

MSNFlier said:


> My questions are somewhat related to MJM76's post about using MRV with a DVR expander. I have a 1.5TB external DVR connected to my HR21-700 that currently has many first-run episodes and other content recorded on it that I'd rather not lose before I have an opportunity to watch them (I travel a lot for work and don't watch a lot of TV, so I just save up stuff I enjoy and watch as time allows - thus the giant external DVR).
> 
> My questions are these:
> 
> 1. Although it appears that the HR21-700 DVR is compatible with MRV using an external DECA, does anyone have any thoughts about whether I may lose the recorded content on my external DVR when this is set up? *No, the drive has no interaction with MRV.*
> 
> 2. Alternatively, if the installer chooses to install a new HR24, will I lose the existing recorded content on my external DVR when I connect that to the new HR24? In other words, will the HR24 want to format my external DVR when it "sees" it connected for the first time, even though the external DVR is already formatted because it's being used with the existing HR21-700? *yes, the drive & programs are coded to the hardware, so they'll be unwatchable on another DVR*
> 
> Of course, I understand that I could just wait until the current seasons end and I get through the existing content on my DVR, but I'm in a bit of a travel lull so it seems that it's a good time to get this done. Losing that content may just be part of my opportunity cost, I suppose.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts or ideas anyone might be able to offer.


Not sure why some think an eSATA drive would be affected by a networking function.


----------



## MSNFlier

Thanks to Very Old School for responding so quickly to my post regarding the effect of "MRV" on an external DVR. I just realized that I incorrectly used the term "MRV" to refer to the "Whole Home DVR" service (WHDVR is the correct abbreviation?).

I have edited my post to reflect this, but I suspect the answers would be the same, regardless of whether its MRV or WHDVR?


----------



## veryoldschool

MSNFlier said:


> Thanks to Very Old School for responding so quickly to my post regarding the effect of "MRV" on an external DVR. I just realized that I incorrectly used the term "MRV" to refer to the "Whole Home DVR" service (WHDVR is the correct abbreviation?).
> 
> I have edited my post to reflect this, but I suspect the answers would be the same, regardless of whether its MRV or WHDVR?


yep, MRV [Multi-Room-Viewing] is done with the Whole Home DVR service.


----------



## PTV Man

As you can see I'm a newbie to these forums, but I wanted to come to the best place for help and information.

I have two DirecTV HR20-100's in my home - one in the living room and one in the master bedroom. I plan on running Ethernet cables from my router (Apple Time Capsule) to both DVR's and calling DirecTV to sign up for Whole Home viewing. Technically and hardware speaking is that all I need to do? Or, do I have to make sure I have DECA's installed and the correct SWiM installed? Do I also need a different dish type? I currently have a 3 LNB dish, but no model #.

Any help would be so appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool

PTV Man said:


> As you can see I'm a newbie to these forums, but I wanted to come to the best place for help and information.
> 
> I have two DirecTV HR20-100's in my home - one in the living room and one in the master bedroom. I plan on running Ethernet cables from my router (Apple Time Capsule) to both DVR's and calling DirecTV to sign up for Whole Home viewing. Technically and hardware speaking is that all I need to do? Or, do I have to make sure I have DECA's installed and the correct SWiM installed? Do I also need a different dish type? I currently have a 3 LNB dish, but no model #.
> 
> Any help would be so appreciated. Thanks!


If you're going the "unsupported" route, then ethernet cables are all you need.


----------



## TAllen01

veryoldschool said:


> Not sure why some think an eSATA drive would be affected by a networking function.


I think it is because it is not really that simple.

Here's one reason. I just upgraded to whole home DVR service. (Took them ten hours, but they finally got all the receivers working.) I can no longer play the recordings saved on the external drive of one of my DVRs. The reason?

I have no idea. But it happens. It happened to me, and I am not happy about it. I tried looking for answers on the internet, and read in some post that it might have to do with the software upgrade necessary to make the three existing DVR's and three H24 new receivers work together (only the H24s are new/replacements). And that after the upgrade, the recordings were no longer valid. I have no idea if that theory is accurate, since the recordings have survived many upgrades before.

But I can confirm I lost everything on that external HD. Strangely, the recordings still show up; they just do not play. I thought that the only change to that receiver and external HD was to add the whole home installation hardware and then doing a software upgrade.

All I get when I try to play any recording that was from before the whole home install is a message that says something to the effect of 'there was a problem with this recording during the broadcast. We will search and try to find viewable content.' And then it never shows any viewable content; it just gives me the option to delete the recording.

I'm guessing that they ended up replacing the DVR, and this of course killed all the recordings on the external (because it was tied to the original DVR).

So my advice is to be very careful when doing this upgrade if you have an external HD. The potential for loss of recordings does exist, and it happened to me. Having thought this through typing this post made me think it is most likely related to a hardware change I did know they were going to make (or even if they did make). But the shows are gone, pure and simple, and all I did was ask to upgrade to whole home DVR service.

Hope this helps.

Tom


----------



## veryoldschool

TAllen01 said:


> I think it is because it is not really that simple.
> 
> Here's one reason. I just upgraded to whole home DVR service. (Took them ten hours, but they finally got all the receivers working.) I can no longer play the recordings saved on the external drive of one of my DVRs. The reason?
> 
> I have no idea. But it happens. It happened to me, and I am not happy about it. I tried looking for answers on the internet, and read in some post that it might have to do with the software upgrade necessary to make the three existing DVR's and three H24 new receivers work together (only the H24s are new/replacements). And that after the upgrade, the recordings were no longer valid. I have no idea if that theory is accurate, since the recordings have survived many upgrades before.
> 
> But I can confirm I lost everything on that external HD. Strangely, the recordings still show up; they just do not play. I thought that the only change to that receiver and external HD was to add the whole home installation hardware and then doing a software upgrade.
> 
> All I get when I try to play any recording that was from before the whole home install is a message that says something to the effect of 'there was a problem with this recording during the broadcast. We will search and try to find viewable content.' And then it never shows any viewable content; it just gives me the option to delete the recording.
> 
> *I'm guessing that they ended up replacing the DVR*, and this of course killed all the recordings on the external (because it was tied to the original DVR).
> 
> So my advice is to be very careful when doing this upgrade if you have an external HD. The potential for loss of recordings does exist, and it happened to me. Having thought this through typing this post made me think it is most likely related to a hardware change I did know they were going to make (or even if they did make). But the shows are gone, pure and simple, and all I did was ask to upgrade to whole home DVR service.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Tom


I have to agree that there must have been a hardware change.
This would have been more obvious had you not had the eSATA.
Were there any recordings still on your internal? If so, then unplugging your eSATA would show if the DVR was replaced.


----------



## Richierich

They should have asked you if you wanted to Replace Your DVR or at least have you sign for the Replacment DVR so you would have been aware of it being replaced.

That is why I insist on watching everything they do as I do not trust them or the CSRs and I monitor what they do. They wanted to do a Clear Everything and Reset and that would have wiped out all of my recordings and I said no and then we finally got it to work.

They would have had to replace your DVR and because of the New DVR RID # not matching the RID# in the Headers of your External Hard Drive's Recordings they will not let you watch them but let you just see what is there.

Unbelievable that they did it without informing you.


----------



## TAllen01

Great idea oldschool. I am sure there were some older shows on there, but it has been at least two years since I added the external. (I am thinking I had an older HR20-700, and that they had to upgrade to HR21 or higher series to get it to work with the network.) (It would be easier to remember, but I have 3 HD-DVRs and 3 HD receivers, and I know they switched out the receivers).

Okay, the more I think about this, I am 99% sure they upgraded this HD-DVR. I remember them bringing one in, and this must have been the one they replaced.

Thanks for talking this through!


----------



## TAllen01

And Richie--you, I'm shocked too.

But not as much now, after talking to several supervisors over the weekend. The job took about 8 hours on Friday (with a second tech helping out the latter half of the day), a return trip on Sat morning, and a third trip to fix some loose connections that were causing some new pixelization and searching for satellite messages. On the third visit, the supervisor who made that visit informed me that my installer was new to the job. So inexperience, basically, resulted in it taking longer than it should have, and also him not even being aware of the impact of switching out the HD-DVR.


----------



## veryoldschool

TAllen01 said:


> Great idea oldschool. I am sure there were some older shows on there, but it has been at least two years since I added the external. *(I am thinking I had an older HR20-700, and that they had to upgrade to HR21 or higher series to get it to work with the network.)* (It would be easier to remember, but I have 3 HD-DVRs and 3 HD receivers, and I know they switched out the receivers).
> 
> Okay, the more I think about this, I am 99% sure they upgraded this HD-DVR. I remember them bringing one in, and this must have been the one they replaced.
> 
> Thanks for talking this through!


I think you got bit by the inexperienced installer, because the HR20-700 works like all other/newer receivers [I have two working fine], and only the HR20-100 requires a special configuration.
Some techs mistakenly think "silver" receivers don't work with DECA/networking, when it's only the H20s [no network jacks], and not the HR20s [with networking].


----------



## bill596

Searched thru many of the forums but could not see a thread or post that indicated the ethernet port speed of DTV HD recievers and DVRs. Nothing seems to be listed on DTV site either. Are they cabable of gigabit ethernet with or without DECA? 
I did see a number of setups that were using gigabit routers and switches but can the recievers and DVRs make use of that network speed?
Thanks for the help


----------



## RAD

bill596 said:


> Searched thru many of the forums but could not see a thread or post that indicated the ethernet port speed of DTV HD recievers and DVRs. Nothing seems to be listed on DTV site either. Are they cabable of gigabit ethernet with or without DECA?
> I did see a number of setups that were using gigabit routers and switches but can the recievers and DVRs make use of that network speed?
> Thanks for the help


They are 10/100Mbps NICs.


----------



## bill596

Thanks RAD. I can leave them out of the GB switch.


----------



## Richierich

bill596 said:


> Searched thru many of the forums but could not see a thread or post that indicated the ethernet port speed of DTV HD recievers and DVRs. Nothing seems to be listed on DTV site either. Are they cabable of gigabit ethernet with or without DECA?
> I did see a number of setups that were using gigabit routers and switches but can the recievers and DVRs make use of that network speed?
> Thanks for the help


No, they can't take advantage of Gigabit speed at this time as they are 10/100 Mbps.


----------



## MRM

I have a HR21 DVR and a H23 receiver that I'd like to connect to WHDS. I already have the DVR connected to my home network. What else would I need to do to get set up for WHDS supported or unsupported. I don't care which, just looking for the easiest and cheapest way possible.


----------



## The Merg

MRM said:


> I have a HR21 DVR and a H23 receiver that I'd like to connect to WHDS. I already have the DVR connected to my home network. What else would I need to do to get set up for WHDS supported or unsupported. I don't care which, just looking for the easiest and cheapest way possible.


Hook an ethernet cable from your router to your H23 and then send an e-mail to DirecTV to have them activate MRV in unsupported mode. It might take multiple e-mails to get it done.

- Merg


----------



## shaunz

Do you need to have a SWM dish to run in unsupported mode? I currently have 2 hr-24 receivers hooked up to my router. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Go Beavs

shaunz said:


> Do you need to have a SWM dish to run in unsupported mode? I currently have 2 hr-24 receivers hooked up to my router. Thanks in advance.


You only need a SWiM system if you are using DECA. If you are using straight ethernet, you can use either SWiM or legacy (non-SWiM) setups.


----------



## prabs99

I have a SL-5 Dish and a SWS-8 splitter, with HR22-100, HR23-700, and 2 R22. I know I need a DECA adapter for each of the receivers and a BSF for the R22s? Am I going on the right path? I read in another website that I dont need a DECA for the R22, that made me really confused.


----------



## Shades228

prabs99 said:


> I have a SL-5 Dish and a SWS-8 splitter, with HR22-100, HR23-700, and 2 R22. I know I need a DECA adapter for each of the receivers and a BSF for the R22s? Am I going on the right path? I read in another website that I dont need a DECA for the R22, that made me really confused.


R22 are MRV capable so you want DECAS not BSF.


----------



## Doug Brott

As Shades says, R22s are MRV/network capable, so getting a DECA for them would be good unless you simply don't want them to be networked via DECA.

With only 4 devices, I would recommend a 4-way splitter instead. you only need one cable to each of the 4 devices and you will have maxed out the SWiM channels anyway.

Now, the most confusing .. That SL5 .. Either it better be a SWiM device (SL5S) ** OR ** you need to plan on bringing the four cables to a SWiM-8 multiswitch. If you don't have SWiM in your plan, then you might as well toss DECA out of your plans. DECA requires all of your equipment to be SWiM which means one cable to each DVR.

If your dish has only one cable already, then the LNB is SWiM and you're good to go. The only caveat to consider is if the SWiM-LNB is ** NOT ** a green label device, you should add a Band Stop Filter (BSF) between the splitter and the dish.

Lastly, I think the SWS-8 is not a green label splitter. That will not work for DECA (will work for SWiM). So while switching from the 8-way to the 4-way splitter, make sure you get one with a green label. It should say 'MRV/DECA Compatible' or something like that.


----------



## prabs99

Here are pics from the dish and the splitter. Maybe I am just mistaken about the model numbers.


----------



## Shades228

prabs99 said:


> Here are pics from the dish and the splitter. Maybe I am just mistaken about the model numbers.


You'll be fine with the equipment you have.

Doug was recomending a 4 way to reduce signal loss ,but it won't be an issue either way. You could order a 4 way splitter, green label, if you want but it's not needed for what you have.


----------



## A_Bear

Band stop filter
What it does:
Stops signal distortion for receivers on the coaxial network that aren't capable of sharing content via Whole-Home DVR service or the Cinema Connection Kit (Coax).


----------



## rockstead

Doug Brott said:


> If your dish has only one cable already, then the LNB is SWiM and you're good to go. The only caveat to consider is if the SWiM-LNB is ** NOT ** a green label device, you should add a Band Stop Filter (BSF) between the splitter and the dish.
> 
> Lastly, I think the SWS-8 is not a green label splitter. That will not work for DECA (will work for SWiM). So while switching from the 8-way to the 4-way splitter, make sure you get one with a green label. It should say 'MRV/DECA Compatible' or something like that.


My Dish is a SWM5 (think it is called SL5, not sure), it has one line coming in to the house to a SWM8 Switch, I don't belive either to have the green labels.

The Switch feeds 3 x HR23 receivers.

I was told all I need is 3 x DECAs and I'll be ready for MRV, I don't need anything else because I'm not connecting them to the Internet.

Anyhow, I was told the only the older receivers would require the use of a BSF like the HR20.

Are you saying that's not the case and I will need it?


----------



## KDHancock

I currently have Direct Tv's Whole home Viewing and just ordered another HD receiver. I was sent the H21-100-R and I was able to hook it up fine but cannot get my playlist to appear on it. My other HD receiver is an H24 that came with the package I ordered and it was on this same TV originally and worked fine. I then swapped it to a new bedroom TV and the playlist still there. It appears it is just the new H21 I received that I cannot get the Whole Home viewing to work on? Any suggestions before I call Service?


----------



## Crow159

KDHancock said:


> I currently have Direct Tv's Whole home Viewing and just ordered another HD receiver. I was sent the H21-100-R and I was able to hook it up fine but cannot get my playlist to appear on it. My other HD receiver is an H24 that came with the package I ordered and it was on this same TV originally and worked fine. I then swapped it to a new bedroom TV and the playlist still there. It appears it is just the new H21 I received that I cannot get the Whole Home viewing to work on? Any suggestions before I call Service?


The H21 does not have built in Deca like the H24 or H25 has. Did the receiver come with and did you install an external Deca unit?


----------



## jal

Currently, I have 7 Directv receivers running off of a Slimline 5 LNB connected to a WB616. The receivers are as follows: D11, HR10-250, 2 HR20-700s, 1 HR20-100, 2 HR21s. 

If I ordered WHDVR through Directv, what type of equipment and switch should I expect to receiver? Which boxes will be replaced and with what?


----------



## Crow159

jal said:


> Currently, I have 7 Directv receivers running off of a Slimline % LNB connected to a WB616. The receivers are as follows: D11, HR10-250, 2 HR20-700s, 1 HR20-100, 2 HR21s.
> 
> If I ordered WHDVR through Directv, what type of equipment and switch should I expect to receiver? Which boxes will be replaced and with what?


I would think that they would exchange your WB16 with a SWM16 multiswitch. Your D11 would be replaced with a D12. The HR10 might be replaced with an HR2x receiver and everything else would remain the same. The HR20s would need Deca units to hook them up for MRV.

At least that's how they did mine when I ordered MRV. They replaced my multiswitch with a SWM16 and they replaced my D11s with D12s. I had an R15 that they replaced with an R22 so I was one of the lucky ones.


----------



## jal

I was hoping to get a few hr24s and the rest h25s Don't need all the HD DVRs now. I got them long before whole home was available and I'd like the set up to be a streamilned as possible (e.g. no extra attachments in the back of the receivers, etc.)


----------



## The Merg

jal said:


> I was hoping to get a few hr24s and the rest h25s Don't need all the HD DVRs now. I got them long before whole home was available and I'd like the set up to be a streamilned as possible (e.g. no extra attachments in the back of the receivers, etc.)


They are not going to swap out a DVR for a receiver when performing the upgrade. As the DVRs you have a MRV compatible, they will just add DECAs to them. If you want H25s and HR24s, you will need to order them from a retailer like Solid Signal.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

KDHancock said:


> I currently have Direct Tv's Whole home Viewing and just ordered another HD receiver. I was sent the H21-100-R and I was able to hook it up fine but cannot get my playlist to appear on it. My other HD receiver is an H24 that came with the package I ordered and it was on this same TV originally and worked fine. I then swapped it to a new bedroom TV and the playlist still there. It appears it is just the new H21 I received that I cannot get the Whole Home viewing to work on? Any suggestions before I call Service?


If you run the System Test, what does it say about your network? As already mentioned, you do need a DECA attached in order to have Internet/MRV connectivity.

- Merg


----------



## KDHancock

No, it did not come with one shouldn't they have known that when they shipped it to me? Just called Direct TV they are shipping one out. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## BBM3

I am experiencing a problem I have never had before.
I have 2- HR21-700 and 2- H21-700 connected via Ethernet for whole home.

Everything has been working flawlessly since way back when this was only a CE option.

Recently the H21-700's have begun disconnecting from the HR21-700's to the point where the H21's have become unusable for watching content recorded on the HR-21's. (The HR21's still play well with each other.)

All of my network settings test good. All four units have the same unique static IP addresses and unique ports opened as they have since day one.

I am running the current national release on all units.
I have rebooted everything including my router.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
-BB

Edit 4 July 2011:
This thread had the answer.


My static IP addresses were inside the DHCP range.
As one poster stated in the thread setting static IP addresses inside DHCP may work for 6 hours, 6 days, 6 months but will eventually cause problems.

Thanks,
-BB


----------



## steverwrx

I am a direct tv newbie. I have the dish and two HR24 receivers with the whole home DVR option. When the satellite was installed I did not have an internet connection that day. I now have a ethernet connection at one of the receivers but it does not work with the receiver but works fine with my laptop. Do I need to connect a DECA somewhere or should I get the wireless adapter from DirectTV? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Davenlr

You can either use the wireless or a DECA unit, but you will need to run it off the splitter, not off the dvr. Run a coax from the splitter to the DECA or wireless kit, and then you should be able to connect with the receiver.

Plugging in a ethernet cable into the HR24 will disable the internal DECA and whole home DVR will fail.


----------



## jhj98

I'm getting an HR24 receiver and already have an H25 receiver. I'm planning on ordering whole home service. Will I need anything else for whole home to work?


----------



## TAK3210

Once the necessary hardware is in place and Whole Home has been activated via the D* web site, what, if anything, needs to be done at each receiver to set up MRV?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## veryoldschool

TAK3210 said:


> Once the necessary hardware is in place and Whole Home has been activated via the D* web site, what, if anything, needs to be done at each receiver to set up MRV?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


When all of this has happened, there will be the [setup] menu options to select sharing and remote deleting on each receiver.


----------



## TAK3210

veryoldschool said:


> When all of this has happened, there will be the [setup] menu options to select sharing and remote deleting on each receiver.


Well, that sounds simple enough. So, is there any reason I should wait to activate and setup MRV for my HR24 and H25, while I wait for the DECA I've ordered to come in for my HR23?


----------



## veryoldschool

TAK3210 said:


> Well, that sounds simple enough. So, is there any reason I should wait to activate and setup MRV for my HR24 and H25, while I wait for the DECA I've ordered to come in for my HR23?


:shrug:


----------



## TAK3210

OK, I wasn't sure if having the HR23 on there before I get the DECA for it would cause any problems. I went ahead and activated WH.


----------



## tsailor1

I have two sets of receivers in my house under different accounts. One for me and the other from my parents ( they have local HD as I do not). Once the whole home dvr service is set up on my account can I add deca to my other receivers and have them all be connected in my house. All my receivers are HRDVR's 21 or higher! Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## veryoldschool

tsailor1 said:


> I have two sets of receivers in my house under different accounts.* One for me* and the other from my parents ( they have local HD as I do not). *Once the whole home dvr service is set up on my account *can I add deca to my other receivers and have them all be connected in my house. All my receivers are HRDVR's 21 or higher! Any thoughts would be appreciated.


Whole Home requires at least 1 HD DVR and 1 HD receiver on the account.
You don't look to have this.
"If you did", then both accounts would need to have whole home service.
Whole Home isn't really for sharing between accounts.


----------



## tsailor1

I have 2 hd-dvrs and 1 HD receiver and one non HD receiver. I just ordered the hr34 and want the extra tuners to be able to record HD shows. Problem that I have is my account doesn't have local HD channels but my parents account does. I would like to hook up the hr34 in my account then use my parents HD receivers to pull in the HD locals. I just wish there was a way for all of them to talk.


----------



## veryoldschool

tsailor1 said:


> I have 2 hd-dvrs and 1 HD receiver and one non HD receiver. I just ordered the hr34 and want the extra tuners to be able to record HD shows. Problem that I have is my account doesn't have local HD channels but my parents account does. I would like to hook up the hr34 in my account then use my parents HD receivers to pull in the HD locals. I just wish there was a way for all of them to talk.


The flaw to this is if you don't have local HD on your account, you won't be able to watch them.


----------



## tsailor1

But I thought part of the whole home dvr was to allow you to play shows from other dvrs in your house. Does dtv somehow only let your account dvrs talk to each other? You would think once whole home is set up then all dvrs within the house would talk!


----------



## veryoldschool

tsailor1 said:


> But I thought part of the whole home dvr was to allow you to play shows from other dvrs in your house. Does dtv somehow only let your account dvrs talk to each other? You would think once whole home is set up then all dvrs within the house would talk!


What you might be missing here is the playback checks that the channel/recording is part of your account package.

I can record a channel/program, but can't play it back if it's from a channel that isn't part of my program package.


----------



## tsailor1

If my account and parents account both have the whole home dvr on it and we both subscribe to the same programming package do you think it might work?


----------



## veryoldschool

tsailor1 said:


> If my account and parents account both have the whole home dvr on it and we both subscribe to the same programming package do you think it might work?


"It has when it shouldn't" :lol:
One dish feeding two apartments and not using a blocking filter had the two units sharing, when nobody wanted it to.


----------



## Kegsy

Hi guys, I have a HR23-700 downstairs with an Ethernet connection to my router and upstrairs I have an HR24-500 which is not connected to the my network. 

Do I just simply need a Deca module & power adapter for my HR23-700 downstairs so the 2 DVR's can talk to each other? and will HR24-500 upstrairs then have access to my shared my files on my PC like the HR23-700 has?

Sorry if that sounds confusing 

I appreciated your help.


----------



## The Merg

Kegsy said:


> Hi guys, I have a HR23-700 downstairs with an Ethernet connection to my router and upstrairs I have an HR24-500 which is not connected to the my network.
> 
> Do I just simply need a Deca module & power adapter for my HR23-700 downstairs so the 2 DVR's can talk to each other? and will HR24-500 upstrairs then have access to my shared my files on my PC like the HR23-700 has?
> 
> Sorry if that sounds confusing
> 
> I appreciated your help.


Almost. A DECA for the HR23 will be needed to allow the DVRs to communicate with each other. In order to get them access to your home network and the Internet, you will also need a Cinema Connection Kit. The wireless version can be in-line with the coax to your HR23 and the ethernet cable you currently have going to the HR23 can be plugged into this CCK.

The one thing you don't mention though is if you have a SWM setup. Do you currently have one or two coax cables going to each of your DVRs? If you have 2, you will need to upgrade your setup to SWM first before you can use DECA.

- Merg


----------



## Kegsy

Yes I a SWM box.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## moparposterchild

Hi guys. Im a noob here. I have the whole home system and have a question. There's a room above my garage with a standard box hooked up. I would like to run a splitter from that signal to my garage below to another box. I bought a standard splitter at Radio Shack and when I put it in line the box in the garage doesn't seem to be getting a signal. The box upstairs is definitely connected and getting a signal. 

By the way, I'm just trying to connect another standard box, no need for MRV in the garage.

Do I need a special splitter for this to work? Am I doing something wrong? Thanks for any help.


----------



## veryoldschool

moparposterchild said:


> Hi guys. Im a noob here. I have the whole home system and have a question. There's a room above my garage with a standard box hooked up. I would like to run a splitter from that signal to my garage below to another box. I bought a standard splitter at Radio Shack and when I put it in line the box in the garage doesn't seem to be getting a signal. The box upstairs is definitely connected and getting a signal.
> 
> By the way, I'm just trying to connect another standard box, no need for MRV in the garage.
> 
> *Do I need a special splitter for this to work? Am I doing something wrong? Thanks for any help*.


Without knowing more about what you have, you at least need a splitter that is rated to 2 GHz.


----------



## moparposterchild

veryoldschool said:


> Without knowing more about what you have, you at least need a splitter that is rated to 2 GHz.


I have:

1 SWIM module
1 SWIM 8 Channel box
1 green 8 way splitter
2 DVRs
2 standard boxes, one of which I want to split the signal to another box in the garage below because there's no connection in the garage.

I hope this info helps, please let me know if you need more.


----------



## veryoldschool

moparposterchild said:


> I have:
> 
> 1 SWIM module
> 1 SWIM 8 Channel box
> 1 green 8 way splitter
> 2 DVRs
> 2 standard boxes, one of which I want to split the signal to another box in the garage below because there's no connection in the garage.
> 
> I hope this info helps, please let me know if you need more.


It does "help", and points out another issue that might be a problem.
The 8-way splitter can also have a 2-way splitter connected, but the coax can't be more than about 100' from the SWiM to the farthest receiver off the second splitter.


----------



## LowPingBoy

I have a typical MRV with DTV WCCK. HR22 with the DECA wired as per the manual to the WCCK. But, the wireless is too slow, too much buffering. Can I just add a Powerline ethernet adapter in there and run cat5 from the PL to the unused RJ-45 port on my WCCK? Or, should I use a setup illustrated by VOS in a thread about Adding internet to MRV, started 7-09-11, in which there is no CCK, no WCCK, just a deca wired through a switch?

Thanks a lot.

LBP


----------



## veryoldschool

LowPingBoy said:


> I have a typical MRV with DTV WCCK. HR22 with the DECA wired as per the manual to the WCCK. But, the wireless is too slow, too much buffering. Can I just add a Powerline ethernet adapter in there and run cat5 from the PL to the unused RJ-45 port on my WCCK? Or, should I use a setup illustrated by VOS in a thread about Adding internet to MRV, started 7-09-11, in which there is no CCK, no WCCK, just a deca wired through a switch?
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> LBP


Not quite sure of your setup here, but wireless and powerline shouldn't be used for MRV. Hardwire ethernet or DECA is the only method that works repeatedly.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

I've had some strange issues going from LAN to DECA.

Started with a service call due to a 771 error. First tech replaced my SWM and moved it closer to where the coax comes in to the house from the dish and replaced the splitter that was installed with the system 2+ years ago.

That temporarily fixed the issue. 

I have 2 HD-DVR boxes, both HR-23/700 and 1 HD box, HR-23 600. 

Whole Home was working fine in unsupported cat5 connection to my network on all 3 boxes during this time.

But after the SWM was replaced on several occasions I got the 51 error and picture would be lost.

A tech came out and added DECA on all 3 boxes, put the filter on my 2 SD boxes. This seemed to get everything back up and running.

But now my HD box loses connection to the to DVR boxes, a reboot fixed the issue twice, but it has popped back up again. And one HD-DVR box can not connect to the internet.

Again, never lost the link to whole home at any time before all this trouble started.

The new SWM also seems to act up when put under load, such as recording 2 or 3 shows, and watching live TV on 2 other boxes. The whole system kind of goes wonky, shows 771 and 51 errors.

Service tech is here now....


----------



## veryoldschool

SeldomSeen31 said:


> The new SWM also seems to act up when put under load, such as recording 2 or 3 shows, and watching live TV on 2 other boxes. The whole system kind of goes wonky, shows 771 and 51 errors.
> 
> Service tech is here now....


Hopefully the tech can find the problem, as this isn't how SWiM should be working.
Cable problems or a bad PI may be the cause.
The DECA has three LEDs which if all are green is the only test you can do without having a H/HR24 or higher than have DECA internally [which give a menu to check the status of the DECA network].
SWiM & DECA don't interact at all. DECA simply needs SWiM to free up the frequency band that DECA uses.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

veryoldschool said:


> Hopefully the tech can find the problem, as this isn't how SWiM should be working.
> Cable problems or a bad PI may be the cause.
> The DECA has three LEDs which if all are green is the only test you can do without having a H/HR24 or higher than have DECA internally [which give a menu to check the status of the DECA network].
> SWiM & DECA don't interact at all. DECA simply needs SWiM to free up the frequency band that DECA uses.


There was a splitter that split a coax line and then wen to one HD-DVR and to the broadband adaptor. Tech is moving that and running a new line.

There was also a phantom coax on the main 8 way splitter that ran to a bedroom where no box is used, that was removed.

After a reboot the HD box saw the other DVRs, but that fixed the problem last time.

Before Tech leaves I will record 4 shows, have all tuners in use and see if I can replicate the problem.

I guess we'll see what happens.

Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool

SeldomSeen31 said:


> There was a splitter that split a coax line and then wen to one HD-DVR and to the broadband adaptor. Tech is moving that and running a new line.
> 
> There was also a phantom coax on the main 8 way splitter that ran to a bedroom where no box is used, that was removed.
> 
> After a reboot the HD box saw the other DVRs, but that fixed the problem last time.
> 
> Before Tech leaves I will record 4 shows, have all tuners in use and see if I can replicate the problem.
> 
> I guess we'll see what happens.
> 
> Thanks.


If you don't need the 8-way splitter, and only need 4 coax connected, have him change it for a 4-way.
That "phantom" cable can cause problems. EVERY open port/cable should have a termination.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

veryoldschool said:


> If you don't need the 8-way splitter, and only need 4 coax connected, have him change it for a 4-way.
> That "phantom" cable can cause problems. EVERY open port/cable should have a termination.


I have 5 boxes total, plus the network deca.

2 SD boxes, 1 HD box and 2 HD-DVRs. So now there are 6 coaxes coming from the splitter.


----------



## LowPingBoy

veryoldschool said:


> Not quite sure of your setup here, but wireless and powerline shouldn't be used for MRV. Hardwire ethernet or DECA is the only method that works repeatedly.


Basically it is a plain vanilla DECA MRV - all STBs have the white DECA adapters. And, on one HR22 the DCCK is after the DECA as illustrated in the User guide, page 18 - 19. Coax from SWM splitter to "Towards LNB" on the DCCK, Coax between "Sat Rcvr" on the DCCK and "Towards LNB" on the DECA, Coax from the DECA to SAT 1 on the STB, and Cat5 from the STB top port to the Cat5 port on the DECA. Nothing in the RJ-45 port on the DCCK.

I just need to get out of wireless internet a to a 1Gig Cat5 coming out of a PowerLine rather than hard wired to the router. The MRV is straight DECA, I jut need to get internet access through Cat5, not wireless. In an earlier post: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2810581#post2810581 you provide a solution that: "While not preferred or supported, it does work." I'm ready to go that route but just wondered if there is some way to just use the empty RJ-45 on the DCCK.

Sorry for the confusion.

LPB


----------



## veryoldschool

SeldomSeen31 said:


> I have 5 boxes total, plus the network deca.
> 
> 2 SD boxes, 1 HD box and 2 HD-DVRs. So now there are 6 coaxes coming from the splitter.


Then don't use a splitter down stream and it should work.
Have the 2 unused ports of the splitter terminated.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

veryoldschool said:


> Then don't use a splitter down stream and it should work.
> Have the 2 unused ports of the splitter terminated.


Well, he finished up, extra ports are terminated.

He ran the extra line to the broadband adaptor.

We tested by recording utilizing all 7 tuners on the 5 boxes and had no issues. Fingers crossed this resolves my issues that have resulted in 4 service calls, new equipment, multiple customer service phone calls and quite a few hours of my time.

Thanks VOS for your continued support here.

One last maybe related question....

I have 1 box that won't connect to the internet. It is one of the DVR boxes. It connects to my network fine, I control it with the irule ipod app and it has a static IP of 192.168.1.105. If I restore defaults all settings fro DNS, gateway, etc. remain the same but it gets an IP of 192.168.1.151 assigned by the DHCP reservation system on my router and can connect to the internet. I set it back to 105 and it loses internet. I can't see anything in my router settings that would cause this, the static addresses I have set on the other boxes have the same settings and connect just fine. I am at a loss to explain it and the Tech that was here said that since it connects fine with the restored defaults that there wasn't anything he could do....


----------



## veryoldschool

SeldomSeen31 said:


> Well, he finished up, extra ports are terminated.
> 
> He ran the extra line to the broadband adaptor.
> 
> We tested by recording utilizing all 7 tuners on the 5 boxes and had no issues. Fingers crossed this resolves my issues that have resulted in 4 service calls, new equipment, multiple customer service phone calls and quite a few hours of my time.
> 
> Thanks VOS for your continued support here.
> 
> One last maybe related question....
> 
> I have 1 box that won't connect to the internet. It is one of the DVR boxes. It connects to my network fine, I control it with the irule ipod app and it has a static IP of 192.168.1.105. If I restore defaults all settings fro DNS, gateway, etc. remain the same but it gets an IP of 192.168.1.151 assigned by the DHCP reservation system on my router and can connect to the internet. I set it back to 105 and it loses internet. I can't see anything in my router settings that would cause this, the static addresses I have set on the other boxes have the same settings and connect just fine. I am at a loss to explain it and the Tech that was here said that since it connects fine with the restored defaults that there wasn't anything he could do....


"He was right" [this time :lol:].
Have you rebooted your router? It does sound like this glitch is in your router.
I had one [much worse] where I couldn't get on the internet and figured it had died. I reset and trying everything I could, but was screwed.
"Just before throwing it in the trash" I remembered the hidden reset [red button] that reset it to factory settings. Bingo! it came back and worked fine.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

veryoldschool said:


> "He was right" [this time :lol:].
> Have you rebooted your router? It does sound like this glitch is in your router.
> I had one [much worse] where I couldn't get on the internet and figured it had died. I reset and trying everything I could, but was screwed.
> "Just before throwing it in the trash" I remembered the hidden reset [red button] that reset it to factory settings. Bingo! it came back and worked fine.


Yeah, networking is something that I'm familiar with the basics, but trouble shooting leaves me scratching my head.

I did unplug and reboot the router during a call with tech support. Lost internet for my whole house. Used the "red button" factory default reset button and all was well, except the DTV box at IP x.105. Restored my saved router settings back to the router, all was still well except x.105.

So strange. Oh well, since it works in my system, and I don't need internet access for on demand stuff, I'll just let it go.


----------



## veryoldschool

SeldomSeen31 said:


> Yeah, networking is something that I'm familiar with the basics, but trouble shooting leaves me scratching my head.
> 
> I did unplug and reboot the router during a call with tech support. Lost internet for my whole house. Used the "red button" factory default reset button and all was well, except the DTV box at IP x.105. Restored my saved router settings back to the router, all was still well except x.105.
> 
> So strange. Oh well, since it works in my system, and I don't need internet access for on demand stuff, I'll just let it go.


What happens when you change 105 to another?


----------



## SeldomSeen31

veryoldschool said:


> What happens when you change 105 to another?


I have a range reserved on my router of 192.168.1.100 to .149 for the static IP devices in my home. All computers, ipods, phones, and DTV boxes have static IPs set. .105 is what I have the box with the trouble set to. .106 and .111 are the other 2 boxes and they connect to the internet just fine.

When restoring defaults, the box grabs an IP from my router's DHCP reservation system, usually .150 if no other devices are using DHCP.

It the connects just fine with DHCP instead of static IP. If I leave all settings the same in the advanced network settings and set it back to .105 it fails to connect. I tried another free IP address of .120 and if failed too.


----------



## Richierich

So I guess you have Checked to ensure that you entered the MAC Address for the DVR correctly?

I had a problem where I was off one digit and it didn't work because I hadn't properly assigned it in the DHCP Reservations List.

Have you Rebooted your Router?


----------



## 96beretta

Does this statement still apply?


> Q: Is this something I can do myself by purchasing items elsewhere?
> A: Yes, but DirecTV has the best deal for equipment and they will even come out and install it.


I'm debating on calling Dtv and having them do the MRV setup or just doing it myself. I have the SWM8 equipment already and I just rewired my house to have new coax going to all the DVR and HD recever locations and I think I have a fairly easy setup, possibly 2 HR23's and one H23. I just ordered a new DVR and have not received it yet so I don't know if I'm going to end up with a second HR23 or maybe a HR24, that's why I say possibly 2.

I can get all of the DECA hardware I need for $75, or $60 if I end up with a HR24 So I just can't justify the said $199 price tag that I've seen for some guy to come out and plug this stuff in and attempt to run wires in my house when it's unnecessary... As well as having to miss a day of work. And honestly after ripping out everything they did on this house prior to me buying it (old owner had DTV as well) I don't want another tech trying to run ANYTHING... I'll do all of that myself thank you...

I was told on the Dtv forums that I should not go and buy all of the stuff and try a DIY install because they may not activate it. I can't see why they wouldn't because if it works then they get $3 more a month from me, if it doesn't then I would have to pay them to come out and fix it, sounds like a win win for them. I just wanted to get an opinion from another forum on that direction.


----------



## 96beretta

Nobody knows the answer to my question?


----------



## Vin

96beretta said:


> I was told on the Dtv forums that I should not go and buy all of the stuff and try a DIY install because they may not activate it. I can't see why they wouldn't because if it works then they get $3 more a month from me, if it doesn't then I would have to pay them to come out and fix it, sounds like a win win for them. I just wanted to get an opinion from another forum on that direction.
> 
> Nobody knows the answer to my question?


I, like a lot of others here, took the DIY route for reasons similar to yours. Although some people have had to email DirecTV more than once (myself included) to get them to activate WHDVR service, I can't imagine you not eventually getting a CSR to turn it on for you.


----------



## 96beretta

Thank you I appreciate the reply.


----------



## Ronomy

No installer coming into my house! I installed every Direct system since day one. Installed SWM well over two years ago myself. DECA hardware on the way and will either call or email to get WHDVR service turned on.


----------



## 96beretta

Ronomy said:


> No installer coming into my house! I installed every Direct system since day one. Installed SWM well over two years ago myself. DECA hardware on the way and will either call or email to get WHDVR service turned on.


Glad I'm not the only one who feels this way. I don't want insult ALL of the installers but about 90% of them just don't take their job seriously and don't treat the customers home as if it were their own, they only do the job as quick as they can most of the time and don't care about how neat it is, or if its the best way to run the cable.

I just re-wired all of my coax, Unfortunately I did it for my Multiswitch before I realized the simplicity and avalibility of the SWiM stuff... But who cares, I have 2 coax wires going to each DVR location in the wall now on plate, and not just poking through my floor so It's clean and there will just be one extra coax when I do the SWiM stuff. I hope to have my SWiM stuff for this weekend and I think the DECA stuff should be here by friday as well.

$120 invested, and knowing its done right... Priceless.


----------



## DirectMan

I had whole home installed recently and I now want to activate an old owned D12-700 receiver for a guest room with a SD TV. I don't need or want to have the D12 connected to the other DVR's in my network. I read in the FAQ's that I will need to install a Band Stop Filter BSFR0-01 before the cable input to the receiver. What is the purpose of the BSF and what would occur if the BSF is not connected to the D12?


----------



## The Merg

DirectMan said:


> I had whole home installed recently and I now want to activate an old owned D12-700 receiver for a guest room with a SD TV. I don't need or want to have the D12 connected to the other DVR's in my network. I read in the FAQ's that I will need to install a Band Stop Filter BSFR0-01 before the cable input to the receiver. What is the purpose of the BSF and what would occur if the BSF is not connected to the D12?


The D12 does not work with whole-home as it is a SD receiver. However, you will need the BSF installed for the D12. Since you are on a SWM system and are using DECA for whole home, the BSF stops the DECA frequencies from getting to the receiver, which can end up causing problems.

- Merg


----------



## DirectMan

The Merg said:


> The D12 does not work with whole-home as it is a SD receiver. However, you will need the BSF installed for the D12. Since you are on a SWM system and are using DECA for whole home, the BSF stops the DECA frequencies from getting to the receiver, which can end up causing problems.
> 
> - Merg


Merg, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Nolzman

Hello Everybody,

I currently have three HD DVR's (HR22-100, HR21-100, and a HR20-700). All three have two cables running to each, which I guess means I do not have SWM. The main unit (HR22-100) is in the LR and is connected to my router, via a switch and power line ethernet connection. It also has an AM21 off-air tuner attached.

I received an offer from DTV to upgrade to Whole-House DVR for free for being a long-time loyal (5 heart) customer. 

What can I expect to do as far as set up?
What is the optimal solution for me based on the equipment I have? What I mean is how will they set me up?
Will this change require me to sign up for two more years?
Should I ask for a certain set up / equipment when I call?
What do I gain for installing this functionality?
Will I loose any functionality?

Thank you for your responses.


----------



## dh650

Hello everyone!

I called DirecTV today to see about getting Whole Home active. I have an older AT9 KaKu dish, 1 HR20-700, 1 HR21-700, an older 5x8 multiswitch which supplies each HD DVR with 2 coax feeds, and the remaining feeds go to other rooms not currently in use.

Initially, it sounded like I could get away with just having DirecTV send me 2 DECA units and I would be in business. I told the rep I don't really care about the CCK and really only want the DVRs to talk to each other to share playlists. After she checked, she came back and said they would have to come out and swap out my old dish with a new SWM compatible dish, change my old mutiswitch to a SWM compatible model, install the DECA units on each DVR, setup the CCK(which I told them I don't want so I'll probably have the tech skip that).

Their initial quote was $250 and of course I laughed. I was able to get the whole package for just the $49 truck roll fee so I think I did okay there.

So what will happen to the 2 coax feeds on both the HD DVRs when the dish is changed over to SWM? I have read where SWM only requires 1 coax to the dual tuner DVRs. Which input will the coax be connected to - Sat 1 or Sat 2? Can you leave both connected after the changes have been made and DECA has been installed?

Also, is a power supply absolutely required for SWM installations? I don't have any power source close to either the dish location, or my existing outside multiswitch box on the side of the house, so I'm not sure how that will work if required.

I also want to confirm that a DECA connected to my broadband router is only required if I want the CCK installed and for the DVRs to have Internet for ordering On Demand, using You Tube, etc, correct? If I just want Whole Home between the 2 DVRs I hope all I need is the 1 DECA unit for each DVR.

Thanks!


----------



## The Merg

dh650 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I called DirecTV today to see about getting Whole Home active. I have an older AT9 KaKu dish, 1 HR20-700, 1 HR21-700, an older 5x8 multiswitch which supplies each HD DVR with 2 coax feeds, and the remaining feeds go to other rooms not currently in use.
> 
> Initially, it sounded like I could get away with just having DirecTV send me 2 DECA units and I would be in business. I told the rep I don't really care about the CCK and really only want the DVRs to talk to each other to share playlists. After she checked, she came back and said they would have to come out and swap out my old dish with a new SWM compatible dish, change my old mutiswitch to a SWM compatible model, install the DECA units on each DVR, setup the CCK(which I told them I don't want so I'll probably have the tech skip that).
> 
> Their initial quote was $250 and of course I laughed. I was able to get the whole package for just the $49 truck roll fee so I think I did okay there.
> 
> So what will happen to the 2 coax feeds on both the HD DVRs when the dish is changed over to SWM? I have read where SWM only requires 1 coax to the dual tuner DVRs. Which input will the coax be connected to - Sat 1 or Sat 2? Can you leave both connected after the changes have been made and DECA has been installed?
> 
> Also, is a power supply absolutely required for SWM installations? I don't have any power source close to either the dish location, or my existing outside multiswitch box on the side of the house, so I'm not sure how that will work if required.
> 
> I also want to confirm that a DECA connected to my broadband router is only required if I want the CCK installed and for the DVRs to have Internet for ordering On Demand, using You Tube, etc, correct? If I just want Whole Home between the 2 DVRs I hope all I need is the 1 DECA unit for each DVR.
> 
> Thanks!


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

In order to have Whole Home using DECA, you need a SWM setup as it seems you are going to get. You need one DECA for each receiver and if you want Internet connectivity you need the CCK.

As for your current setup, they will disconnect the second coax from each of the receivers and it will not be used anymore. The single coax will go to the DECA and from the DECA a coax will go to SAT1 and a CAT5 cable will go to the ethernet port.

The PI (Power Inserter) is needed, but can be placed in-line with one of the coax cables near a receiver or anywhere else there is an electrical outlet.

As for the CCK, I would get it installed. If you don't want it, you can always disconnect it and not use it, but at least you don't need to worry about trying to order it later on if you change your mind. The CCK can be installed in-line with one of the receivers if it is the wireless CCK and if it is a wired CCK, they can just use one of the now extra coax cables that was to one of your receivers (if it is near your router).

Having the CCK installed, as you mentioned, will allow access to YouTube, Pandora, DirecTV on Demand (VOD), as well as allowing you to use the iPad app to control your receivers and allowing you to order PPV via the Internet with your remote without the need to have a phone line attached.

Is there a reason you don't want the CCK connected?

- Merg


----------



## dh650

That's good news on the PI and being able to place it in-line close to a receiver and where there is power.

I was worried the wired CCK would need to be installed by my router, which is not close to either of the 2 DVRs, and I didn't want any cables running from the router/computer area to the nearest DVR which is in the master bedroom. If the wireless CCK allows it to be located near a DVR and avoid any wiring clutter then I might go ahead with it. I definitely see the advantages of having it for Pandora YouTube, etc.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## The Merg

dh650 said:


> That's good news on the PI and being able to place it in-line close to a receiver and where there is power.
> 
> I was worried the wired CCK would need to be installed by my router, which is not close to either of the 2 DVRs, and I didn't want any cables running from the router/computer area to the nearest DVR which is in the master bedroom. If the wireless CCK allows it to be located near a DVR and avoid any wiring clutter then I might go ahead with it. I definitely see the advantages of having it for Pandora YouTube, etc.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


No problem.

Yeah, the wireless CCK is made for the specific circumstance to allow installers to install a CCK without the need to run additional cables. I'm assuming that you have no coax cable near your router whatsoever?

- Merg


----------



## dh650

That's correct. I have my broadband internet at the point of the router, but no satellite coax close to that point. It would be a much easier install to go with the W-CCK at one of the 2 HD-DVRs, if it can indeed be installed in-line by a receiver as you said.

The tech came today, did a good job swapping out my old AT9 dish for the newer slimline, upgraded to SWM, changed the old Zinwell 6x8 multiswitch to the new SWM version, installed a white DECA on my HR20-700, and a black DECA on my HR21-700.

I asked the customer service rep yesterday when setting up the order to include W-CCK, and sure enough, he shows up with the wired version. He didn't have the wireless version so I figured I would just call DirecTV back and have them ship me the wireless CCK. I called DirecTV awhile ago to tell them they messed up the order, and the rep told me wireless CCK is not compatible with Whole Home and DECA. I'm assuming this guy doesn't know what he's talking about?

If you confirm the wireless CCK does indeed work with Whole Home and DECA I will call them back and bug them until they send me what they should have sent me from the start.


----------



## veryoldschool

dh650 said:


> If you confirm the wireless CCK does indeed work with Whole Home and DECA I will call them back and bug them until they send me what they should have sent me from the start.


Look at my sig, it's been working for a couple of years.


----------



## dh650

I just noticed that in your sig right after I finished the previous post; I guess that's the answer I was looking for!

Do you install the wireless CCK and the DECA together at the receiver?


----------



## veryoldschool

dh650 said:


> I just noticed that in your sig right after I finished the previous post; I guess that's the answer I was looking for!
> 
> Do you install the wireless CCK and the DECA together at the receiver?


Of course, it depends on whether the receiver has an internal DECA, or not, but if it doesn't, then it would look like this:


----------



## The Merg

dh650 said:


> I called DirecTV awhile ago to tell them they messed up the order, and the rep told me wireless CCK is not compatible with Whole Home and DECA. I'm assuming this guy doesn't know what he's talking about?


Unfortunately, DirecTV has been known to use the same terms for different components. Originally, the Cinema Connection Kit was a wireless adapter that was connected to the back of a receiver to allow that one receiver to get access to the Internet. Most likely, the CSR thought that which was what you were referring. That version of the CCK cannot be used with Whole Home.

- Merg


----------



## dh650

That clears things up; thanks for the picture showing the setup.


----------



## ksalno

I'm having a weird problem. I have the following set-up:

SWIM16
Splitter1 - has H24, H25, and 2 HR20-700
Splitter2 - has HR24, HR34, H24, and DECA

None of my boxes can see the playlist for the HR24 but the HR24 can see the playlists for all the other DVRs. I've checked sharing is ON for the HR24.

All other playlists are visible on every box.

Any ideas?


----------



## Go Beavs

Press the [DASH] button and see if your HR24 reports that it is connected to your network. You may need a restart.


----------



## ksalno

Problem resolved. The HR24 was connected to the network, in fact, it was too connected. I checked the rear panel and it had an Ethernet cable in addition to the coax SWM connection. I disconnected the CAT5 cable and rebooted - problem solved. Funny thing was all other networking worked fine and I could pull items off other DVRs playlists using the HR24, which is why I didn't notice it right away after the install.


----------



## The Merg

ksalno said:


> Problem resolved. The HR24 was connected to the network, in fact, it was too connected. I checked the rear panel and it had an Ethernet cable in addition to the coax SWM connection. I disconnected the CAT5 cable and rebooted - problem solved. Funny thing was all other networking worked fine and I could pull items off other DVRs playlists using the HR24, which is why I didn't notice it right away after the install.


The Ethernet cable being connected was disabling the internal DECA in the HR24. When you removed it and rebooted, the internal DECA was reactivated.

- Merg


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

How many IRDs can be seen on a whole home network?


----------



## veryoldschool

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> How many IRDs can be seen on a whole home network?


The DECA/MoCa network has a 16 node limit.

The DVR software seems to have problems around 10 DVRs.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

Is there some simple way to determine what recordings in the Playlist are on the local DVR with drilling down into each program to look at the source?

This would be especially helpful when trying to clear out hard disk space.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

veryoldschool said:


> The DECA/MoCa network has a 16 node limit.
> 
> The DVR software seems to have problems around 10 DVRs.


If 2 SWiM 16s are bridged together, does the 16 node limit still stay in place (though I suspect 16 DVRs would take up all 32 SWiM Channels).


----------



## veryoldschool

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> If 2 SWiM 16s are bridged together, does the 16 node limit still stay in place (though I suspect 16 DVRs would take up all 32 SWiM Channels).


The node limit of 16 doesn't change, but how you bridge the two SWiM-16s determines whether there is one RF network or two.
If you use a CCK on each SWiM and bridge the two with your router, they are two coax networks, with each having a 16 node limit.
Bridging the two SWiMs with diplexers shares the same RF networking and so 16 nodes is the limit for both combined.


----------



## Beerstalker

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Is there some simple way to determine what recordings in the Playlist are on the local DVR with drilling down into each program to look at the source?
> 
> This would be especially helpful when trying to clear out hard disk space.


When you have a show highlighted look up toward the top of the screen where it gives you the description of the show. At the beginning of the description there may or may not be a name inside brackets []. If the recording is on the DVR you are currently sitting at there will not be any brackets. If the recording is on a different DVR then that DVR's name will show up in between the brackets.

For example at my house I would see something like [MASTER BEDROOM], [LIVING ROOM], or [THEATER ROOM], depending on which DVR the recording is stored on. If I am in my master bedroom then all of the shows recorded on it will not have the brackets, shows recorded in the other two rooms would have [LIVING ROOM], or [THEATER ROOM] at the beginning of the show description.

You may have to go in and set the names of your DVRs yourself if they haven't been set yet. I believe it is under the Whole Home section in the set-up screen. These names are not automatically set by what it says on your online DirecTV account, they have to be set at the receivers themselves.


----------



## lugnutathome

Beerstalker's answer is most likely the complete answer you were looking for. But as another approach you can always set up list to only see the local playlist.

Open up the options menu (yellow button) in list and the last option, filter by playlist, toggle that from all to local playlist andr exit back to list and then your list will show exclusively its own content.

You will need to toggle it back to all when done in order to see other DVR's content.

I use this method to force a playlist refresh when I think it has lost connection with another DVR. Sometimes toggling like this works for that sometimes not.

Don "easy as multiplying 233 by the square root of Pi but much faster" Bolton



SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Is there some simple way to determine what recordings in the Playlist are on the local DVR with drilling down into each program to look at the source?
> 
> This would be especially helpful when trying to clear out hard disk space.


----------



## CrimsnTide

Alright, I started out and read the first 8 pages of this thread and just kind of thumbed through the rest. I did try a search through this thread and others to find a definitive answer, but I'm not totally clear. I know this thread is over 82 days old, but...(Imagine that).

I have 5 receivers on my account in which 3 are connected via my own home network (CAT 5). These receivers are HR22-100, HR21-200, and a H24-700. Everything is working as it should with no problems (except the monthly fee). Not that it matters, but I am no longer in contract with DTV, but am still in good standings. :grin:

My question:

I have an older H21-100 on my shelf not being used. This is a OWNED unit for which I do NOT have to turn back in. Is there ANY way to hook it up to my Whole Home network and just VIEW the recordings off my HR22-100 and HR21-200?

It seems once the receiver was deactivated and that receiver is no longer subscribed, I lost the ability to use it. I am just hoping to stream my TV content to another room that does not have DTV cables to it, but does have network access.

I think I know the answer, but what would it take? does it HAVE to have a line (coax) to it?
Or could I just activate it for the additional monthly fee to stream? I could possibly hook it up to a coax for activation, but just move it after it's updates.

Thanks - it's been a long while since I've posted here on DBS... Amazing on the types of questions I am now asking. 

Thanks for ANY feedback.


----------



## veryoldschool

CrimsnTide said:


> I think I know the answer, but...
> 
> Thanks for ANY feedback.


It needs an "active" coax connection so it can stay on your account.


----------



## CrimsnTide

veryoldschool said:


> It needs an "active" coax connection so it can stay on your account.


Thanks,

I kind of figured that.

I will look into DirecTV2PC, since I have wired network access and a TV... Maybe a laptop is all I need. I will look for a thread on this.

Thanks again.


----------



## acostapimps

CrimsnTide;3171089 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I kind of figured that.
> 
> I will look into DirecTV2PC, since I have wired network access and a TV... Maybe a laptop is all I need. I will look for a thread on this.
> 
> Thanks again.


Unless you have a good laptop with up to date drivers and good memory,ram,dual or quad processor etc. I would install the playback advisor tool software from Directv site first to see if your PC is up to par.


----------



## pet575

Hello all,

I'm not new to the forum but it has been awhile since I've been around. I've been with DTV since 2001. Last year I subscribed to the Whole Home DVR service and when I asked about installation of additional equipment the person on the phone told me "No, you already have everything you need-you should be able to use the service immediately after you restart your receivers." The Whole Home DVR service has never worked. I've slowly discovered that I did not have everything I needed and I'm trying to figure out what I need to do to make it work because I want to add another TV with an HD receiver to my system and get this thing set up from here going forward.

GENIE is too expensive for all of the new equipment I've been told I would need and so I'd like to get the Whole Home DVR thing working correctly since I have a relatively simple setup in my home.

I've read a few pages of this thread and I'm ashamed to admit that I'm an idiot and I'm lost. I don't fully understand what a DECA, SWM PI, or other terminology is that is being used here-nor do I fully understand how to hook them together for my setup. I'm sharp enough to catch on if someone can give me a bit of a remedial description of what I need for the most basic connectivity and can then help me apply it to my setup.

Here is what I have:

I believe it is as follows:

5 LNB Slimline oval Dish
6X8 Zinwell switch 
HR20-700: 2 feeds from Zinwell connected; also connected by hard wire to my wireless modem
HR21-200: 2 feeds from Zinwell connected
H20-600: 1 feed from Zinwell connected 
DRD485RG (old SD receiver): 1 feed from Zinwell connected 
Immediate future expansion: Additional [Model TBA] HD receiver hooked to new HD flat screen which is not yet installed.

So, what do I need to add to my, system from a hardware standpoint, to be able to view the content on either of these DVRs from ANY HD receiver in my home (that would be 4 total after adding the newest one that has not yet happened)?

Do I simply need a DECA hooked into the lines between each of the DVRs in my system?

Do I also have to replace my Zinwell 6X8 Multiswitch with a Single Wire Multiswitch? (Or can I simply hook an SWM to ONE of the feeds that comes out of my Zinwell and hook the DVRs and HD receivers to only those outputs instead of the current outputs from the Zinwell?)

Do I have to replace my dish? I'm pretty sure it is a 5-LNB.

Would I be better off paying the $100-150 for DTV to just come do all of this? I'm hoping to save myself that fee with a DIY, but if the money is pretty close I'd rather have someone who knows what they're doing handle all of this.

Finally, I have a Blu-Ray player that is not currently hooked into my home network for internet access but it is hooked locally to the set wtih the HR21-200. Is it an option for me to hook a DECA to that Blu-Ray player and hook that to my network in order to have the capability to watch a Blu-Ray movie on any TV in the house using that unit? If it is not that will not break my heart but it would be pretty cool if I could do that.

Thanks to all. This forum is one of the best out there!


----------



## RAD

Pet575, have you called DIRECTV recently to see how much they would charge you to upgrade to a Genie? If you're out of contract they might make you a very attractive offer which would also get you on WHDVR service.


----------



## pet575

Yes I did. They were "generous" enough to offer me a $100 discount for the main DVR for the Genie system in addition to the costs of installation of everything needed to get me the whole home. No break available for the additional $99 clients required for each TV if I went wireless. Understood that I could just keep all current receivers in place and not have to purchase any of the clients, but then that didn't make a whole lot of sense to me to buy the GENIE DVR. That is why I was going to the Whole Home DVR instead-especially since I should have already had it up and running.

It ticks me off that they'll offer brand new customers a free GENIE in exchange for a commitment but they can't reward a 12 year customer with more than a $100 discount or a free HD Receiver at this point in time. 

Yay.


----------



## RAD

pet575 said:


> Yes I did. They were "generous" enough to offer me a $100 discount for the main DVR for the Genie system in addition to the costs of installation of everything needed to get me the whole home. No break available for the additional $99 clients required for each TV if I went wireless. Understood that I could just keep all current receivers in place and not have to purchase any of the clients, but then that didn't make a whole lot of sense to me to buy the GENIE DVR. That is why I was going to the Whole Home DVR instead-especially since I should have already had it up and running.
> 
> It ticks me off that they'll offer brand new customers a free GENIE in exchange for a commitment but they can't reward a 12 year customer with more than a $100 discount or a free HD Receiver at this point in time.
> 
> Yay.


I'd call back and get to retention, say you want to cancel service at the voice prompts but when you get an actual person say right off you really don't want to cancel service and here's what I want to do, can you help with the pricing.

As you mentioned you don't need to go with the Genie clients, you could keep your existing HD boxes and replace the SD box with the Genie (moving boxes around to the Genie is in your main viewing location). Or you might get a good retention CSR that will throw in a client or two to sweeten the deal for you.


----------



## pet575

RAD said:


> I'd call back and get to retention, say you want to cancel service at the voice prompts but when you get an actual person say right off you really don't want to cancel service and here's what I want to do, can you help with the pricing.
> 
> As you mentioned you don't need to go with the Genie clients, you could keep your existing HD boxes and replace the SD box with the Genie (moving boxes around to the Genie is in your main viewing location). Or you might get a good retention CSR that will throw in a client or two to sweeten the deal for you.


On this advice I called up DTV and got myself a Genie and 4 clients for $50 total, and a year of programming at a $20 a month discount plus free HD service for an entire year. The "I've been with you for nearly 12 years, give me a good deal like you're giving your new customers" theme was quite effective. I simply advised them that Dish, Uverse, and my local cable provider were offering way better deals that I could take advantage of.

They're coming out Sunday to hook a brother up. Thanks for the advice-I'm sure I'll be very happy with the setup!


----------



## Jacob Braun

I couldn't find this anywhere on the forums, so I thought I would ask:
How do I make a "default" receiver to record to? I have an HR24-100 and an HR34, and an H25. I want all of the recordings to go to the HR34 (when being scheduled from the H25) as the user in that room is not too technically inclined. If it was alphabetical it would record to the HR34, but it's always defaulting to the HR24. Any ideas?


----------



## carl6

You can't do what you want with your configuration.

The H25 will let you select what DVR to record to.

The other two will only record on that machine, you can't direct recording to another unit.

Your solution would be to replace the H25 with a C31 RVU client. It will then record on the HR34 (only).


----------



## Jacob Braun

carl6 said:


> You can't do what you want with your configuration.
> 
> The H25 will let you select what DVR to record to.
> 
> The other two will only record on that machine, you can't direct recording to another unit.
> 
> Your solution would be to replace the H25 with a C31 RVU client. It will then record on the HR34 (only).


Oh, I know this.
What I want to do is [when on the H25] have it default to record to the HR34. Right now if you record on the H25, it pops up the menu that says "Record to: Living Room" Living room is the HR24. Then you can drill down and select Bedroom which is the HR34. But I want it to automatically have Bedroom [HR34] selected and if you wanted to change it, have to change to the HR34. I know a C31 will do this but if I buy anything else I'll be murdered.
I thought I read someone else had a solution somewhere around here but it might have been something like naming the receivers "Record Here" and "Don't Record Here"


----------



## Rigger01

Hello all. Recently after 10 years DTV changed my account from Residential to some sort of Business account. I have lost all my online capabilities, HBO GO all that stuff. Basically is just the service, no bells and whistles. Here is the question.

Is there a way to trick the DVR's and Receivers so I can get whole home network back? After thinking about it. Is it just a flag that DTV sends to all the receivers to enable it? Can that be spoofed?

Before they changed the account the whole home network was working great after all the help I got on a previous post. http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/210926-whole-home-and-internet-random-dropouts/

This is the one thing that I miss on a daily basis. All the other stuff I can suffer without. Any ideas? Please pm me if this is something that should not be talked about here.

Thank you in Advance.

Here is my setup. The numbers next to the receivers is the cable run length.


----------



## peds48

Rigger01 said:


> Is there a way to trick the DVR's and Receivers so I can get whole home network back? After thinking about it. Is it just a flag that DTV sends to all the receivers to enable it? Can that be spoofed?


You are correct on your assumption, however discussing how to 'hack" DIRECTV® is not allow on this forums and if I am not mistaken, illegal as well.


----------



## inkahauts

Not to mention why on earth they would have changed your account.


----------



## carl6

We do not need to discuss Rigger01's question, situation or status any further. If there are further posts regarding it, we'll remove them from this thread.


----------



## Rigger01

I did not mean to stir the pot. I was just curious if anyone had this happen before. I will not talk about trying to get around in a tricky way. Sorry. DTV reevaluated our address that is the reason I got when they called. I went back and forth with them. I just tried to email [email protected]. I read in other posts that people have had luck. I told her I would be willing to pay extra to get the whole home back. As long as the Mods say it's ok I will post the response I get back. Once again. Sorry.

UPDATE ** The above email is no longer valid.


----------



## carl6

I don't know the new email,but Elen Filipiak is no longer in that position. Someone else may have an appropriate email address handy and can post it. There are email addresses that you can use to try and escalate an issue.

So long as you are working with DirecTV to obtain a solution that is compliant with their terms of service, there is absolutely nothing wrong with discussing it, or it's outcome, here.

My comment above was simply meant that we did not need to discuss either your initial query, which peds48 noted was outside the terms of service, or questions from others as to the status of your account. The latter is your business, not ours.


----------



## inkahauts

Follow the link in my signature and there is a link in the tips and tricks to the web address to send a email to the office of the president.


----------



## veryoldschool

inkahauts said:


> Follow the link in my signature and there is a link in the tips and tricks to the web address to send a email to the office of the president.


OR Contact DIRECTV Office of the President:
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIFnorail.jsp?assetId=P4960016


----------



## inkahauts

Thanks.. To hard to link from mobile.


----------

